# June Testing Thread ~ Bringing home February & March 2013 babies. (32 so far!!!)



## stargazer01

The June thread is here! Started nice and early for the ladies that have been visited by the witch early on. Good Luck this cycle! :)

*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs
May 106 testers 25 BFPs
*

:dust:

*1*
:bfp: Vegan mum :bfp:
kaychiro
:bfp: TiggyRoo :bfp:
:bfp: Cbass929 :bfp: 

*2*
:witch: Becyboo__x :hugs: 
:bfp: Anikonjo :bfp: 
Lola_0106
:bfp: Seity :bfp: 

*3*
:bfp: Goldenpanther :cake: :bfp:
:bfp: CherylC3 :bfp:
:witch: mrsn :hugs:
LVnMommy
:bfp: Canisa :bfp:
SookiesNique
Jesseleigh88

*4*
:witch: gemmy :hugs:
MrsChaffin
:witch: Heather11 :hugs:
:witch: danielle1984 :hugs:
:bfp: DragonflyWing :bfp:

*5*
kt_bee
:witch: isela :hugs:
:witch: Moorebetter :hugs:
:witch: sequeena :hugs:

*6*
Dylis
:bfp: littlemisscie :bfp:
:bfp: JJay :bfp:
:witch: RockNRollBaby :hugs:
Hpe_1
Shannon30
jesseleigh88
Ginyer
:bfp: Cathgibbs :bfp:

*7*
NandO1
:witch: Medzi :hugs:
bdunn12
:witch: DiscoRia :hugs:

*8*
EJPerkins
:bfp: Remucar :bfp:
:witch: Love.Out.Loud :hugs:
Amyahsmommy

*9*
:angel: Curlyq111 :angel:

*10*
:witch: lorojovanos :hugs:
:witch: Macmad :hugs:
MrsAmk
:witch: echo :hugs:

*11*
:witch: happycloud :hugs:
:bfp: yellow11 :bfp:
ukgirl23

*12*
:bfp: michellek1975 :bfp:

*13*
:witch: Praying4alil1 :hugs:
JudeHope
kraftykoala
:witch: SunflowerBub :hugs:
mrswaffer

*14*
:bfp: munchkinlove :bfp:
Huskyluv
Nicola27
minted69
:bfp: MD1223 :bfp:
:bfp: mrsswaffer :bfp:
:bfp: samibaldwin :bfp:
:bfp: CoCooCaChoo :bfp:

*15*
vietmamsie
PocoHR
:angel: Mrs. T :angel:
:bfp: samanthax :bfp:
inGodstime
Calif

*16*
:witch: 28329 :hugs:
:witch: LeahMSta :cake: :hugs:
:witch: Mattsgirl :hugs:
 :witch: tay_913 :hugs:
:bfp: borntobemum :bfp:
:witch: laayyla :hugs:
onebumpplease
DJMooMoo79

*17 - Father's Day! (U.S.)*
divinebliss
Stacey333
:witch: rooster100 :hugs:
Viridian Soul
:witch: GalvanBaby :hugs:
:bfp: MummyHunter :bfp:

*18*
SugarPie07
:witch: RAFwife :hugs:
MarathonMama
Mof2012
MissHoneyP
:witch: beeba :hugs:

*19*
immy11
:bfp: FutureBaby2 :bfp:

*20*
:witch: Scarlet369 :hugs:
TashaJ

*21*
norahbattie
:bfp: aimiB :bfp:

*22*
Wanna Bump
:witch: RebeccaLO :hugs:
mrs.e.e

*23*
ES89
Oopsie_Daisy

*24*
:bfp: nesSAH :bfp:
:witch: lovecats :hugs:
:bfp: vava2 :bfp:
AngelXXOh

*25*
:witch: meli1981 :hugs:
alicatt
:witch: XxFatMummaxX :hugs:
FlowerPower11
Sunflowerbub
Hopingttc
:witch: saveme :hugs:
MaliksMom
:bfp: kazine :bfp:
:bfp: mbh :bfp:

*26*
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
:witch: Becyboo__x :hugs:
bamagurl
kirsty_lamb
Cbivens90
kel21

*27*
binksmommy

*28*
charliekay
danielle1984
:witch: veronica s :hugs:

*29*
:bfp: wantabump1 :bfp:
mummyconfused

*30*
gemmy
babyseeker

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust::dust:​


----------



## Dylis

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:can I have June 6th pls
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: bring on those June BFP


----------



## stargazer01

Dylis said:


> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:can I have June 6th pls
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: bring on those June BFP

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## EJPerkins

thanks for starting this thread.. :hugs:
af hasnt got me yet but i feel her coming, so im not sure which day for sure yet that i will be testing..
hopefully before i go to indiana on the 7th i can test if not ill be taking the tests with me :dohh:
:dust:


----------



## NandO1

can i have the 7th please xx
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xx


----------



## littlemisscie

Sign me up for the 6th :)


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck testing this cycle! :)

NandO1
littlemisscie

:dust:


----------



## gemmy

Monday 4th June please. oh it seems so long away. this will be my seventh cycle so hoping it will be the lucky one. Gl everyone :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: gemmy! Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## gemmy

stargazer01 said:


> :wave: gemmy! Good luck this cycle!!!

Good luck to you too stargazer :)


----------



## EJPerkins

can you put me down for june 8th?
af got me this morning on to another round of clomid..
fx that this round is it, another 2 cycles then on to a specialist..
:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

EJPerkins - I hope this is your cycle for your bfp!!! Good Luck!


----------



## kt_bee

AF arrived today so I switched to here from the may thread, can you please put me down to test June 5th please:neutral:


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck this cycle! :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

AF got me this morning, so here I am. Can you put me down for June 6th for now? I might need to change it later depending on when I ovulate.

:)


----------



## stargazer01

DragonflyWing said:


> AF got me this morning, so here I am. Can you put me down for June 6th for now? I might need to change it later depending on when I ovulate.
> 
> :)

Welcome to the June thread! Good Luck!! Let me know if you need to change your testing dates. :)


----------



## Medzi

Hi StarGazer! Thanks for starting another thread! Can you put me down for June 10? Thanks! 

Good luck this cycle everyone!


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Medzi!! :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Love this! Can you please put me down for June 2nd? Just came off the implant yesterday so no idea when I will Ovulate or when AF is even due so may need to change it later! Thank You x


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: Lola! No worries, if you need to change the testing date, just let me know! 

Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## happycloud

Hi! Please add me to June 11. I'll be on vacation with my husband's family when I test... that should be interesting!


----------



## 28329

Hi Stargazer, I know I'm a little premature but all I'm getting is bfn's so far so I'm guessing I'll get the witch in 4 days. Could you put me down for the 16th please? That may change depending on when I ovulate. Thank hunni.


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck happycloud!!

Katy, I hope you get your bfp yet. I put you down for the 16th, but still keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 28329

Ok, so today is cd1. I'm unsure of when I'll ovulate. I just finished my first cycle after my loss. I ovulated 5 days later than usual but witch got me 3 days early so who knows what my body will do? :shrug:
I'm gonna stock up on opk's and abuse the s**t outta my DF when I'm fertile and get my bfp at the end of it! I'm keeping the faith and holding onto my pma!!
Fingers crossed we see nobody else from the May testing thread! Good luck to those already here.


----------



## isela

Can you add me june 5th... GL to all :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck isela!


----------



## yellow11

:wave: hi ladies, 
Can you put me down for testing on the 11th this month hun :flower: thanks xx


----------



## 28329

Nooooo, Yellow. You're not supposed to be here!!


----------



## stargazer01

yellow11 said:


> :wave: hi ladies,
> Can you put me down for testing on the 11th this month hun :flower: thanks xx

Good Luck this cycle yellow!!! I know this will be your month! This is baby making season! :thumbup:


----------



## ukgirl23

hey stargazer can you put me down for the 11th please? :( xx


----------



## sequeena

I only just saw this thread :dohh: I'm due to test on the 6th :flower:


----------



## stargazer01

ukgirl23 & sequeena, welcome and good luck!! Good to see you join us for June! :)


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi Stargazer, need to change my date to 8th please! AF got me the other day do hopefully my cycles are back to normal now! X


----------



## stargazer01

Lola_0106 said:


> Hi Stargazer, need to change my date to 8th please! AF got me the other day do hopefully my cycles are back to normal now! X

No problem! :) 
:dust:


----------



## meli1981

bfn for me:-( af hasnt come just yet so ill let you know what day ill be testing in june


----------



## yellow11

meli1981 said:


> bfn for me:-( af hasnt come just yet so ill let you know what day ill be testing in june

Good luck meli :dust:


----------



## 28329

Hi meli. Sorry about the bfn, hopefully it's just shy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## meli1981

thanks ladies, i didnt have much hope for may, with how busy it was not alot of bd! and i think i oed really late in my cycle, whats up with that?! af is three days late, ive been on a 34 day cycle for three months, and now this! im nit sure whats going on! pcos raring her ugly head!


----------



## Remucar

I will be testing on June 8th. Can you please add me to the list? GL to all of you!!


----------



## MrsC1003

Have come to stalk :haha: 

Lots and lots of :dust: for all of you :flower:

:cloud9:


----------



## 28329

Omg MrsC, my heart dropped when I see that you'd posted here!! I'm so glad you're just a stalker :hugs:


----------



## Goldenpanther

Can i hav 3rd also my bday so fx x


----------



## stargazer01

Goldenpanther said:


> Can i hav 3rd also my bday so fx x

Good Luck! Hope you get your birthday bfp!!! :)


----------



## 28329

Good luck goldenpanther. Hope that bfp is on you're birthday. How amazing would that be? I'll be keeping an eye out for you. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsC1003

28329 said:


> Omg MrsC, my heart dropped when I see that you'd posted here!! I'm so glad you're just a stalker :hugs:

lol sorry!! nooo still have my sticky bean :cloud9: and long may it stay that way!! Just want to stalk you all and see you getting your :bfp: and make sure you all keep that pma going!!


----------



## yellow11

MrsC1003 said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Omg MrsC, my heart dropped when I see that you'd posted here!! I'm so glad you're just a stalker :hugs:
> 
> lol sorry!! nooo still have my sticky bean :cloud9: and long may it stay that way!! Just want to stalk you all and see you getting your :bfp: and make sure you all keep that pma going!!Click to expand...

Mine did too.... Phew!! Relieved you're just visiting us. Hows it going hun? :)


----------



## 28329

Ah, that's lovely MrsC. Bfp's all around this time. We all wanna join MrsC!!


----------



## MrsC1003

yellow11 said:


> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Omg MrsC, my heart dropped when I see that you'd posted here!! I'm so glad you're just a stalker :hugs:
> 
> lol sorry!! nooo still have my sticky bean :cloud9: and long may it stay that way!! Just want to stalk you all and see you getting your :bfp: and make sure you all keep that pma going!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine did too.... Phew!! Relieved you're just visiting us. Hows it going hun? :)Click to expand...

Currently going well :happydance: nothing happening to make me worry (except general anxiety given my history) which is good. Just wishing my life away until the 29th and my first scan so we can make sure baba is doing well. Hope you all don't mind me stalking but I want to see all the June :bfp: coming in!!


----------



## stargazer01

MrsC1003 said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsC1003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Omg MrsC, my heart dropped when I see that you'd posted here!! I'm so glad you're just a stalker :hugs:
> 
> lol sorry!! nooo still have my sticky bean :cloud9: and long may it stay that way!! Just want to stalk you all and see you getting your :bfp: and make sure you all keep that pma going!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine did too.... Phew!! Relieved you're just visiting us. Hows it going hun? :)Click to expand...
> 
> Currently going well :happydance: nothing happening to make me worry (except general anxiety given my history) which is good. Just wishing my life away until the 29th and my first scan so we can make sure baba is doing well. Hope you all don't mind me stalking but I want to see all the June :bfp: coming in!!Click to expand...

Stalk away MrsC! We all need a cheering section.


----------



## 28329

Why would we mind MrsC? You're a little ray of sunshine!


----------



## divinebliss

You can put me down for Father's Day 6/17 AF due on 14th but she was two days late this cycle. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi everyone!! I'm brand new here to BnB :) Can I be added to June 4th? TTC #1, it's my first cycle off birth control pills that I've actually ovulated!! Good luck everyone bring on the :bfp: !!!


----------



## onebumpplease

So, I've been waiting to O, I'm not sure if I have yet. If FF is correct and AF stayed away I'll be testing the 1st, but I'm not convinced I have, so won't give a testing date till I know for sure.


----------



## meli1981

hello everyone! finally on to the june thread, boo! af just came, so ill be testing on about the 25th. if it changes ill let you know, thanks!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I'm now in the 2ww 1dpo can u put me down for 3rd June please? BABYDUST lades...xx


----------



## 28329

Good luck ladies! Looking forward to the june bfp's.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to June testing and good luck to:

divinebliss
MrsChaffin
meli1981
CherylC3

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

onebumpplease, let me know when you get your testing date! :)


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi! Not sure how this all works but my test date is June 1st! Hope you're all well (or a bit morning sick ;)) :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all. I am back and done being mopey. Put me in for the 16th. It's also my birthday. I'm hoping to stick to my promise not to poas before then.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the June testing thread!

Vegan mum
LeahMSta

Good Luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Ladies, I'm not quite sure of my testing date yet, will let you know. I took Clomid May 15-19, CD 3-7. So depending when I do ovulate, I'm hoping I will be able to test in June:)


----------



## Goldenpanther

3rd june 4 me ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Could you add me to the 2nd please :D!


----------



## stargazer01

Goldenpanther
becyboo__x

Good Luck testing in June!!!

:dust:


----------



## charliekay

hi can i join please, AF due on the 27th of may but she likes to play games with me and sometimes turns up a week late! so im only gunna test if she hasnt shown up by the 2nd of june!! xx


----------



## stargazer01

charliekay said:


> hi can i join please, AF due on the 27th of may but she likes to play games with me and sometimes turns up a week late! so im only gunna test if she hasnt shown up by the 2nd of june!! xx

Welcome! Good Luck!! :)


----------



## sequeena

Scratch me out for this month. My mother is extremely ill in hospital so TTC is the furthest thing from my mind.


----------



## Heather11

I'm testing June 4th!! Add me please!!!! =-)


----------



## stargazer01

sequeena said:


> Scratch me out for this month. My mother is extremely ill in hospital so TTC is the furthest thing from my mind.

I'm so sorry to hear about your mother! :hugs: Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## stargazer01

Heather11 said:


> I'm testing June 4th!! Add me please!!!! =-)

Welcome!! Good Luck! 
:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

> Scratch me out for this month. My mother is extremely ill in hospital so TTC is the furthest thing from my mind.

:hugs: So sorry sequeena I hope everything turns out ok. :flower:


----------



## kraftykoala

Hello ladies! I'll be testing in June but not sure when yet as my cycles have been a bit erratic lately. Taking 100mg soy this month in the hopes I'll ovulate a bit earlier!


----------



## littlemisscie

How's everyone doing so far :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Count me in please! The plan is to begin testing June 15th, by that time AF will be a few days late :) Been doing SMEP, so I am verrry hopeful it will work this cycle. Baby dust to all!


----------



## mrs n

can you put me down for the 3rd of june please x


----------



## 28329

I'm sooo close to ovulation. Once ovulation is confirmed on ff my testing date may change :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning ladies! I woke up w Fertile Day 2!!!!! I'm right on track to ovulate on Sunday! I woke up this am, and woke my OH up to BD, but he saw the clock and jumped out of bed; he'd slept in:( I'm hell bent and determined for tonight. 
Anyone have opinions on the frequency of sex?


----------



## kaychiro

Please add me for June 1!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to the thread, and good luck testing! 

RockNRollBaby
mrsn
kaychiro

:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning ladies! I woke up w Fertile Day 2!!!!! I'm right on track to ovulate on Sunday! I woke up this am, and woke my OH up to BD, but he saw the clock and jumped out of bed; he'd slept in:( I'm hell bent and determined for tonight.
> Anyone have opinions on the frequency of sex?

every other day my doctor told me :)


----------



## Moorebetter

This IS OUR MONTH LADIES!!!

May 1st month of Femara
May 14 - HSG 
May 17- saw two follicles 
May 22- TWW!

Hoping this is my month!! please put me down for June 5th


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Moorebetter! Good Luck Testing!!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

loro, I've been doing every other day. Then I'd say if you track your o dates, I would bd the day before, the day of, and the day after to make sure you're covered. Fx'ed for you!

Katy, Awesome news!

Moorebetter, Lots of baby dust sent your way! :)

I had EWCM show up 2 days ago, so bd'ed about 10 minutes after noticing that. Then yesterday I had cramping on one side of my ovaries (I'm assuming that was ovulation pains) but didn't bd yesterday because DH & I got into a bit of a fight. Grr. Hoping since we bd'ed when I had lots of EWCM that that did the trick.


----------



## 28329

Yay, I love being first named here. Feels so personal :)


----------



## alicatt

Hey All.. AF arrived today (BOO), means you can put me down for Jun 25th please!


----------



## Moorebetter

good luck ladies!!!


----------



## stargazer01

alicatt said:


> Hey All.. AF arrived today (BOO), means you can put me down for Jun 25th please!

Welcome! Good Luck Testing This Cycle!!! :)


----------



## nesSAH

Hello Ladies!
Got a :bfn: yesterday, so prayerfully hopeful for a June :bfp:

Since MC, my cycle has been between 27-33 days before AF shows.
Today being CD1, *I will like to test June 24* (should be CD 33).

:dust: to all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Mattsgirl

Hi ladies mind if I join. AF is incredibly irregular so could be here anywhere between the 6th and 20th of June. So will be testing on the 16th cuz DH leaves town for 2 weeks on the 18th.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello ladies!! I would LOVE to join yall!!! this is cycle # 3 ttc. mirena removed 3/5(cycle 1) BFP 4/4 which lead to MC @5wk. Ovulating today and will be 1 DPO tomorrow!! I just know its gonna happen this month:) just really hoping for a sticky one this time!! to top it off today is our 5 year anniversary (im ovulating on our anniversary AWSOME!!!) and the due date would be VALENTINES DAY :) cute hoping for my BFP SOON!!



oh got my first BFP on 10 DPO in march so i will be testing June 3rd!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome new testers! Good Luck in June!!!

nesSAH
Mattsgirl
LVnMommy


----------



## Canisa

Hi stargazer!!

Thanks for the new thread! You can add me for testing on the 3rd!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Can you put me down for June 9th? Thanks!


----------



## 28329

I'm getting my dog in 2 more sleeps!! :happydance:
How's everyone doing?


----------



## echo

Hi stargazer and fellow June testers! May I join you?
I am ov-ing soon. Opk is really dark, but I can't tell if its as dark as the control line, so I am still saying its neg. I'm tentatively saying June 13 for a testing date, but depending on o, that could be extended. I love June already and its not even June yet! GL and :dust:


----------



## sequeena

Hi ladies I'd like to count myself 'sort of in' again. My mum is doing better. We managed to BD last night. I didn't bother checking if I OV'd because of my mum being ill so just going by my ticker and if that's right I'm probably not in with a chance anyway x


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck testing in June!!!

Canisa
Curlyq111
echo
sequeena - welcome back!!! Glad to hear your mom is doing better. :)


----------



## echo

If anyone has a countdown account, could you tell me whether you think my opk from today (the bottom) is positive or not?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images48907
Thank you in advance!


----------



## sequeena

Oh gosh I just realised my post sounds like I BD'd with my mother :dohh: NO!!!


----------



## echo

sequeena said:


> Oh gosh I just realised my post sounds like I BD'd with my mother :dohh: NO!!!

Haha! I totally did not read it that way, fyi!


----------



## Scarlet369

In hopes of making some more friends and see some more success stories, Id like to join this thread. I still have AF but am hoping to Ov around June 5th which would put me testing between June 17th(fathers day) and 23rd (OH's Birthday) somewhere.

Little info about me- I am 24 y/o 25 in July. and OH is 29, he'll be the big 30 in June! This will be our 3rd month TTC. I have been tracking my cycles for 5mos, shortest one was 22days this month, and longest was 32. I use Opks and Temp. Hoping to BD almost every other day this cycle.


----------



## LeahMSta

Scarlet369 said:


> In hopes of making some more friends and see some more success stories, Id like to join this thread. I still have AF but am hoping to Ov around June 5th which would put me testing between June 17th(fathers day) and 23rd (OH's Birthday) somewhere.
> 
> Little info about me- I am 24 y/o 25 in July. and OH is 29, he'll be the big 30 in June! This will be our 3rd month TTC. I have been tracking my cycles for 5mos, shortest one was 22days this month, and longest was 32. I use Opks and Temp. Hoping to BD almost every other day this cycle.

Welcome Scarlet369! :flower: Hope that you get your BFP this month. 

Baby dust to you and all!
:dust:


----------



## sequeena

echo said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> Oh gosh I just realised my post sounds like I BD'd with my mother :dohh: NO!!!
> 
> Haha! I totally did not read it that way, fyi!Click to expand...

Thank God :haha:

Hi Scarlet! :wave:


----------



## MrsChaffin

Haven't felt any symptoms today, 9 DPO - is that normal or am I out??


----------



## 28329

Somwtimes symptoms don't appear until 8-9 weeks. You're defo not out.


----------



## stargazer01

Scarlet369 said:


> In hopes of making some more friends and see some more success stories, Id like to join this thread. I still have AF but am hoping to Ov around June 5th which would put me testing between June 17th(fathers day) and 23rd (OH's Birthday) somewhere.
> 
> Little info about me- I am 24 y/o 25 in July. and OH is 29, he'll be the big 30 in June! This will be our 3rd month TTC. I have been tracking my cycles for 5mos, shortest one was 22days this month, and longest was 32. I use Opks and Temp. Hoping to BD almost every other day this cycle.

Hi Scarlet! :wave: Welcome to the June thread.
Would you like me to put you down for June 20? That's right in between the dates you gave. :)


----------



## danielle1984

Add me please for June 4th, thx


----------



## stargazer01

danielle1984 said:


> Add me please for June 4th, thx

Welcome! Good Luck testing!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hello!

I would love to join this thread! I'm still waiting to ovulate, but I'm guessing I will within the next few days. I'll be heading to acupuncture later today and hopefully that will give me my OPK Positive this weekend (I ovulated last cycle the day after acupuncture). I hope to be testing on or around June 15th.

I'm pretty excited this cycle because we'll be traveling during the 2WW, so there will be lots to do to keep my mind off everything! 

GL and Baby Dust to everyone!


----------



## munchkinlove

add me for the 14th please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

stargazer01 said:


> Scarlet369 said:
> 
> 
> In hopes of making some more friends and see some more success stories, Id like to join this thread. I still have AF but am hoping to Ov around June 5th which would put me testing between June 17th(fathers day) and 23rd (OH's Birthday) somewhere.
> 
> Little info about me- I am 24 y/o 25 in July. and OH is 29, he'll be the big 30 in June! This will be our 3rd month TTC. I have been tracking my cycles for 5mos, shortest one was 22days this month, and longest was 32. I use Opks and Temp. Hoping to BD almost every other day this cycle.
> 
> Hi Scarlet! :wave: Welcome to the June thread.
> Would you like me to put you down for June 20? That's right in between the dates you gave. :)Click to expand...

That sounds fine


----------



## echo

Positive opk....and working doubles all weekend...blah!


----------



## danielle1984

DPO6 today and my breast feels different (heavy) and lower back pain. I hope this is a good sign. I hope it's not my body playing tricks on me.


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and Good Luck Testing in June!!!

vietmamsie
munchkinlove
Scarlet369

:dust:


----------



## DragonflyWing

FF gave me crosshairs...earlier than I expected! Stargazer, can you change my test date to June 4th?


----------



## 28329

I'm sooooo close to ovulating!! Got more ewcm than ever, I got a mega high sex drive and unlike me around ovulation time I have tender boobs. I'm so close to the tww, I can smell it!


----------



## stargazer01

DragonflyWing said:


> FF gave me crosshairs...earlier than I expected! Stargazer, can you change my test date to June 4th?

No problem! Good Luck testing on the 4th! :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Ovulation today!!!!! Please add me to the 10th to test:)


----------



## 28329

Good luck loro!!


----------



## stargazer01

lorojovanos said:


> Ovulation today!!!!! Please add me to the 10th to test:)

Welcome! Good Luck!!

:dust:


----------



## Anikonjo

Joining in! I'll be testing June 2nd. BFP's for all!


----------



## MrsChaffin

I have a question, ladies... I am 11 DPO today and I had some spotting this morning - pretty dark blood - but not very much and only for about a half hour; and then again tonight, very light and pink. AF isnt due til the 3rd, so I'm not sure what to think... Any ideas to calm my mind????


----------



## 28329

It sounds very much like implantation bleeding. Good luck!

FF gave me crosshairs today. But I'm not convinced. Do you ladies agree with that decision?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anyone look at my chart.. temps gone down today :nope:
but im only 8do so not sure what to think.. i usually start going down
from 12\13dpo.. :shrug:


----------



## Vegan mum

Hi girls! I have just got my early BPF!!!! Sending lotsa babydust :dust:


----------



## Goldenpanther

Wow congrats! Seems to be a few bfps flying rnd, hope thers 1 for me xx


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats Vegan mum! Best wishes to you!!!
:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Anikonjo said:


> Joining in! I'll be testing June 2nd. BFP's for all!

Welcome! Good Luck Testing!!!


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations veganmum. First bfp yay :dance:


----------



## Lola_0106

Congratulations Vegan Mum!!

I O'd earlier than I thought I would, at CD9, making today 6DPO, so I will test on the 2nd as planned originally, sorry Stargazer!! (i'm testing everyday until then with ICs and saving my frer for 2nd).

So far i've developed a really bad cold, got really aching bbs (not like af pain, they feel like they are weighed down) and i'm really bloated, FX and :dust: to all!!


----------



## stargazer01

Not a problem Lola! I changed your dates around. :)
Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## EJPerkins

congrats vegan mum...:happydance:
i dont think i ovulated this cycle, i had a temp spike then it was back low again today, so not looking so good this cycle :nope:
i get my progesterone tested tom but wont know what it is till thursday or friday, that will either confirm ovulation or not- fx that i did, had some symptoms around the time i should of but i dont know what to think
its so hard to stay positive after what ive been tho the last yr :cry:
this tww is gonna kill me
im gonna still test but only if af is late

gl to everyone else :dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats Vegan Mum. So happy for you


----------



## Medzi

Yay Vegan Mum!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Congrats vegan!
Can I join? :witch: got me today a day late :0( so I'll be testing 25 June ( day next AF due) unless I crack and test sooner!! Heehee!!
Xxxx


----------



## MrsChaffin

More light (spotting? not sure when spotting turns into light bleeding :shrug: ) this morning. Still hoping its IB but feeling doubtful. I ordered some cheapies a few days ago and they should be here today, so I may test tomorrow if AF doesn't come full force by then. Still, it's curious that I'm spotting since AF wasn't due til the 3rd or so.. :coffee: So if this IS CD1 for me, I'll need to change my test date to June 20th..


----------



## Medzi

MrsChaffin said:


> More light (spotting? not sure when spotting turns into light bleeding :shrug: ) this morning. Still hoping its IB but feeling doubtful. I ordered some cheapies a few days ago and they should be here today, so I may test tomorrow if AF doesn't come full force by then. Still, it's curious that I'm spotting since AF wasn't due til the 3rd or so.. :coffee: So if this IS CD1 for me, I'll need to change my test date to June 20th..

I hope it is IB for you!


----------



## Curlyq111

Congrats, Vegan Mum!!

So this is my first real month of ttc, (tried only 1 month before this, a few months back) have been casual about the birth control, but am trying for real now. :) I'm 34, so am hoping age isn't a factor in it happening! 

Can you all look at my chart, it's usually pretty textbook, but if you think the amount/timing of BD is good? Just want to make sure it isn't too much etc, lol! 

Good luck all!


----------



## JJay

Congrats VeganmUm :) 

Curlyq your bd timing is fab! Good luck to you. I am one day behind at 3dpo and got a high score this month too so got my fingers crossed!

Please can I be added for 6th June. thank you! Xx


----------



## Curlyq111

JJay said:


> Congrats VeganmUm :)
> 
> Curlyq your bd timing is fab! Good luck to you. I am one day behind at 3dpo and got a high score this month too so got my fingers crossed!
> 
> Please can I be added for 6th June. thank you! Xx

Thanks! Awesome that we're so close in timing, best of luck to you as well! We are TTC baby #1, so it's all new to me!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Heather11

Vegan mum said:


> Hi girls! I have just got my early BPF!!!! Sending lotsa babydust :dust:


Wooohoo congrats!!! :flower::winkwink:


----------



## nesSAH

*Vegan mum* yay!! Congrats!!

:dust: to all testing in June!


----------



## echo

Congrats veganmum!!


----------



## FlowerPower11

Hello everyone!
Stargazer - can you put me down for Monday 25th please?
Plllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaase let this be our month, (although I have a feeling I'm gonna get mine in July, just cos it would mean an april baby and that would be typical for us seeing as that is always a busy manic time in our household!!!)
Right, fingers crossed everyone and lots of love, luck and more importantly :dust::bfp:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

FlowerPower11 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Stargazer - can you put me down for Monday 25th please?
> Plllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaase let this be our month, (although I have a feeling I'm gonna get mine in July, just cos it would mean an april baby and that would be typical for us seeing as that is always a busy manic time in our household!!!)
> Right, fingers crossed everyone and lots of love, luck and more importantly :dust::bfp:

Hey Hun I'm testing that day too!! Hopefully it'll be our turn for that elusive :bfp: 
Xxxxx


----------



## FlowerPower11

XxFatMummaxX said:


> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Stargazer - can you put me down for Monday 25th please?
> Plllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaase let this be our month, (although I have a feeling I'm gonna get mine in July, just cos it would mean an april baby and that would be typical for us seeing as that is always a busy manic time in our household!!!)
> Right, fingers crossed everyone and lots of love, luck and more importantly :dust::bfp:
> 
> Hey Hun I'm testing that day too!! Hopefully it'll be our turn for that elusive :bfp:
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Ahhh yeah fingers crossed me and hubby are SO ready I would be ecstatic to get my BFP this month....lots and lots of :dust: to you! And stay positive! The ones who get their BFP's seem to be the ones who don't let the stress of trying waiting get to them!!!xxx


----------



## tay_913

Can I have the 16th please


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome!!! Good Luck Testing!

XxFatMummaxX
JJay
FlowerPower11
tay

:dust:


----------



## meli1981

FlowerPower11 said:


> XxFatMummaxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Stargazer - can you put me down for Monday 25th please?
> Plllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaase let this be our month, (although I have a feeling I'm gonna get mine in July, just cos it would mean an april baby and that would be typical for us seeing as that is always a busy manic time in our household!!!)
> Right, fingers crossed everyone and lots of love, luck and more importantly :dust::bfp:
> 
> Hey Hun I'm testing that day too!! Hopefully it'll be our turn for that elusive :bfp:
> XxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ahhh yeah fingers crossed me and hubby are SO ready I would be ecstatic to get my BFP this month....lots and lots of :dust: to you! And stay positive! The ones who get their BFP's seem to be the ones who don't let the stress of trying waiting get to them!!!xxxClick to expand...

im with you ladies, im testing on the 25th as well! this is just our third month ttc, but i soooooo want that bfp! please let me get that bfp!


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

I will be testing on June 8th, please add me to the list :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Not sure when AF will be here, but judging by cm alone I believe I ovulated a week earlier then I thought. Can you please change my date of testing to the 6th? Thank you!!


----------



## munchkinlove

waiting to O, cd 11 today should be soon!!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm so gloomy. I'm about to ovulate at a decent cycle day for the first time in months and himself is in bloody munich :((


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm getting really confused. CM tells me I'm about to O, so does my skin and the fact I'm already on CD23, but still Neg. OPK. I even had a huge dip for the last two days in my temp. Weird. Hoping to get my positive tomorrow. In the mean time we're BDing like mad over here! Hows everyone else holding up out there?


----------



## stargazer01

kraftykoala said:


> I'm so gloomy. I'm about to ovulate at a decent cycle day for the first time in months and himself is in bloody munich :((

:hugs: When will he be back from munich?


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome Love.Out.Loud! Good Luck Testing!!!

:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

how is everyone doing???? 

we need more testers!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm a bit confused:( Sun and yesterday, my Ovwatch said ovulation. So I was expecting a temp rise yesterday, today at the latest, and nothing...I'm feeling a bit twingy on the right side...I'll have to get a bd in tonight just in case. I'm not sure if I have ovulated now, or about too...GGGGRRRRRRRRR


----------



## echo

I'm confused, too loro and vietmam. My breasts have hurt for 3 days now (seriously HURT), had 3 positive opk's that ended 2 days ago, and huge temp dip today and yesterday. Seems like I would have o'd by now. Hoping for a big temp jump tomorrow.
FX'd for us all! in the meantime....:sex:


----------



## Moorebetter

good luck everyone!!


----------



## Remucar

I just got my smilie face in the O test!! Let the countdown begins!!


----------



## Anikonjo

I can't believe I made it to 10dpo already! I've been trying to stay chill this cycle and not get excited until I see that positive. I decided to not do any symptom spotting either like I did last month; although surprisingly I haven't really had any symptoms at all so far. I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'll be testing this coming Saturday and will let you all know! :thumbup:


----------



## Medzi

Remucar said:


> I just got my smilie face in the O test!! Let the countdown begins!!

LOVE seeing that!


----------



## Medzi

Stargazer - I O'd a bit earlier than expected this month, can I change my date from June 10 to June 7? Thanks! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kraftykoala

stargazer01 said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> I'm so gloomy. I'm about to ovulate at a decent cycle day for the first time in months and himself is in bloody munich :((
> 
> :hugs: When will he be back from munich?Click to expand...

Thursday. My OPK is so very nearly positive, and I'm getting twinges, can't see it not happening tomorrow


----------



## LeahMSta

We got a smile today. A little sooner than expected which means waiting to test until the 16th which is my birthday will be unbearable. I'm not sure if I can make it that long. :haha: Plus i have a full stock from my POAS mania last month. I still have 5 dollar store 2 FRER and 2 digis. This is ridiculous. We aren't even doing our AI til this afternoon and I'm already plotting when to test. :blush:


----------



## Moorebetter

Anikonjo said:


> I can't believe I made it to 10dpo already! I've been trying to stay chill this cycle and not get excited until I see that positive. I decided to not do any symptom spotting either like I did last month; although surprisingly I haven't really had any symptoms at all so far. I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'll be testing this coming Saturday and will let you all know! :thumbup:

I havent had any either :wacko: im on 9dpo :)


----------



## rooster100

hi stargazer, i am not sure what date my next af is due after the chemical so can you put me down for unknown until i ov then i will have a better idea x


----------



## DragonflyWing

So confused! FF took away my crosshairs on the 23rd because my temp dipped and I still haven't had a positive OPK. I've had ewcm for a week now (thank you, EPO!), and have been BD'ing like crazy...I sure hope I either already ovulated, or am about to! I didn't have ANY second line on OPK until CD16, and it seems to be getting darker each day, although still negative. I hope I get a positive soon, I only have 3 tests left!


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy doodle am I right confused...
I have pretty obvious twinges going on today, on the left side. Not EWCM, but I never get that, only watery. As I said, my watch said ovulate days yesterday and the day before. So, if my body is doing what I think it is, it's only one day off. 
I took 100mg of Clomid (dosgae doubled) on days 3-7, today being CD 17. We bd'd cd15, cd13, cd12, cd11. (I was going by the watch saying that I'd ovulate Sunday Cd15. If I am in fact ovulating today, did I miss some critical days? Being cd16 and cd14? 
I'm major confused and frustrated now...Def haven't had a temp shift at all...


----------



## lorojovanos

So to carry on...LOL I found 2 opk test sticks this morning, cleaning. I took one just for the hell of it the the test line was there, but obvious a negative. I went to the bathroom and checked and I have EWCM! I have NEVER in my life had that! So I took my last opk, and you can hardly, I mean hardly see the test line. Did I miss my surge? I'm not super worried cause of the dates above that we got to BD, just an update!


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> hi stargazer, i am not sure what date my next af is due after the chemical so can you put me down for unknown until i ov then i will have a better idea x

Hi rooster, I'm glad to see you join us for June. :) 
I hope things are getting a bit better, day by day. I was a mess for a few months after my chemical.


----------



## Moorebetter

stargazer01 I hope this is your month!!!!!!!


----------



## 28329

4dpo!!! Between 10 and 13 days until witch is due. I may let myself symptom spot and test early this time. Just because I can...


----------



## charliekay

witch got me bang on cue :( can u change my test date from the 2nd to the 28th please xx


----------



## Moorebetter

hows everyone doing today? any symptoms


----------



## echo

Temp jump today, calling it 1 dpo...entering the tww.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, can you help me?
I haven't had a temp jump at all yet, yesterday I had those major ovulation pains off and on all day. Yesterday, twice, I had a wee bit of EWCM. We bd'd last night just to be sure but does that mean ive missed ovulation, or I'm about to ovulate? When should I see a temp increase?


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, can you help me?
> I haven't had a temp jump at all yet, yesterday I had those major ovulation pains off and on all day. Yesterday, twice, I had a wee bit of EWCM. We bd'd last night just to be sure but does that mean ive missed ovulation, or I'm about to ovulate? When should I see a temp increase?

By the looks of your chart and the symptoms you have, I think maybe you might o today and have a temp jump tomorrow...fx'd for you.


----------



## 28329

5dpo today. Massive nose dive with my temp. Not getting excited or down about that! I have an increase in thick white cm. But 5dpo is far too early for symptoms so I'm not reading into anything. 
I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## echo

28329 said:


> 5dpo today. Massive nose dive with my temp. Not getting excited or down about that! I have an increase in thick white cm. But 5dpo is far too early for symptoms so I'm not reading into anything.
> I hope everyone is having a good day.

Sounds good!


----------



## Moorebetter

28329 gl fx!!


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi again ladies! So I am extremely confused.. For the last 2 days I have been experiencing what I thought (think?) was AF; but I have continued to temp, and my temperature has never dipped back down below my cover line?! It has gotten close, but this morning it jumped back up - almost half a degree! Bleeding has definatley passed the "spotting" level, that's why I was sure it was AF! I am so thoroughly confused... What do you ladies think?


----------



## Anikonjo

OMG I just tested on a whim at 11dpo and it is an undeniable :bfp: !!! I'm in shock and shaking I can't believe it!!! Ahhhhh!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Moorebetter

Anikonjo CONGRATS!!! what are your symtoms?


----------



## Anikonjo

Moorebetter said:


> Anikonjo CONGRATS!!! what are your symtoms?

Thank you! Honestly I've had no noticeable symptoms yet. I did have a vivid dream last night that I took a pregnancy test and it was positive. And it came true! :happydance:


----------



## rooster100

Congrats! Xx


----------



## sequeena

Yay our first :bfp: Congrats! X


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations again Anikonjo! :)

This TWW is rough, I would LOVE to test right now lol. 7dpo it will DEFINITELY be a BFN though.


----------



## Anikonjo

Thank you everyone! I'm not quite sure what to do with myself now, I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## 28329

Wowzers, congratulations!!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

I'm testing on the 8th!! Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Stacey333

Can you please put me down for testing on June 17. My hubby and I have been trying for 13 months and I would like nothing more than to surprise him on Fathers Day! Good luck to everyone in June!


----------



## 28329

This tww can't go quick enough. Waiting is not easy. I wish we could find out as soon as conception occures.


----------



## Vegan mum

Anikonjo said:


> OMG I just tested on a whim at 11dpo and it is an undeniable :bfp: !!! I'm in shock and shaking I can't believe it!!! Ahhhhh!! :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS! Good luck x


----------



## Moorebetter

Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## EJPerkins

Well out already for june.. progesterone test came back and I didn't ovulate.. its suppose to be over 10 and it was 0.9 :cry: I don't think I can take much more..


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations, Anikonjo!! :happydance:



28329 said:


> This tww can't go quick enough. Waiting is not easy. I wish we could find out as soon as conception occures.

A thousand times YES!!

I don't even know if I ovulated yet, and the wait is already killing me.


----------



## meli1981

EJPerkins said:


> Well out already for june.. progesterone test came back and I didn't ovulate.. its suppose to be over 10 and it was 0.9 :cry: I don't think I can take much more..

im so sorry!:hugs:


----------



## meli1981

im really hoping this is our month! bd every other day, so i dont need to calculate o! not taking any chances! good luck to every one!


----------



## LeahMSta

meli1981 said:



> EJPerkins said:
> 
> 
> Well out already for june.. progesterone test came back and I didn't ovulate.. its suppose to be over 10 and it was 0.9 :cry: I don't think I can take much more..
> 
> im so sorry!:hugs:Click to expand...

Me too EJPerkins :hugs: We're here if you need to vent.


----------



## Moorebetter

EJPerkins said:


> Well out already for june.. progesterone test came back and I didn't ovulate.. its suppose to be over 10 and it was 0.9 :cry: I don't think I can take much more..


how long have you been trying have you talked to your doc yet?


----------



## lorojovanos

With no Cm all day, I just had massive amounts of EWCM! I have never gotten it before, let alone two days in a row!!!! After so much sex, I was going to call it quits but I guess we better do it one more time for good measure:) (My hubby is so sick of me I'm sure)
I heard Clomid really dries you up but mybe the Evening primrose oil, and Bg have something to do with it? I havent used those at all before this cycle...


----------



## DragonflyWing

lorojovanos said:


> With no Cm all day, I just had massive amounts of EWCM! I have never gotten it before, let alone two days in a row!!!! After so much sex, I was going to call it quits but I guess we better do it one more time for good measure:) (My hubby is so sick of me I'm sure)
> I heard Clomid really dries you up but mybe the Evening primrose oil, and Bg have something to do with it? I havent used those at all before this cycle...

EPO gave me loads of EWCM this month...could be what caused yours too! Sorry for my ignorance, what is Bg?


----------



## Hpe_1

I been lurking on this board for sometime. I'm testing June 6th. TTC #1


----------



## EJPerkins

Moorebetter said:


> EJPerkins said:
> 
> 
> Well out already for june.. progesterone test came back and I didn't ovulate.. its suppose to be over 10 and it was 0.9 :cry: I don't think I can take much more..
> 
> 
> how long have you been trying have you talked to your doc yet?Click to expand...

We have been trying for almost 2 yrs. Had a cpl miscarriages and an ectopic all in one yr. :cry:Doc has referred me to a specialist but my insurance doesn't cover it, so I don't know what to do.. think I will try 2 more cycles of Clomid and if it doesn't work then maybe go to the specialist.. if not just maybe call it quits for a lil while.. I just can't stop crying..


----------



## lorojovanos

DragonflyWing said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> With no Cm all day, I just had massive amounts of EWCM! I have never gotten it before, let alone two days in a row!!!! After so much sex, I was going to call it quits but I guess we better do it one more time for good measure:) (My hubby is so sick of me I'm sure)
> I heard Clomid really dries you up but mybe the Evening primrose oil, and Bg have something to do with it? I havent used those at all before this cycle...
> 
> EPO gave me loads of EWCM this month...could be what caused yours too! Sorry for my ignorance, what is Bg?Click to expand...

It was supposed to say B6:)
It's crazy, especially since I just got more EWCM, I knew lets get it on. But its the first night of the playoffs for hockey so I knew a late night and lots of beers were involved. So I said, lets go now, before dinner and its done. He says "Didn't you, like, ovulate yesterday, isn't there hardly any chance today?" I looked at him and threw daggers. He's like "Erin, we havent had romantic sex in so long, you want to just milk me!" I said, "UGH I'm so mad at you, get in the bedroom, take your pants off, lay there, do nothing and shut up!" Wasn't great but mission accomplished! lol


----------



## stargazer01

Anikonjo said:


> OMG I just tested on a whim at 11dpo and it is an undeniable :bfp: !!! I'm in shock and shaking I can't believe it!!! Ahhhhh!! :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!! Our 2nd :bfp: this month!!! So excited for you!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

Anikonjo - Congrats again!!!

Welcome to our new testers!
Amyahsmommy
Stacey333
Hpe_1

EJPerkins - so sorry! :hugs: I hope everything gets straightened out for you soon.


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Anikonjo!


----------



## Macmad

Please can you put me down for 10 June? Hopefully I can wait that long and not test early! Baby dust to all cx


----------



## michellek1975

Hi all...can you put me down for June 12th! Thanks! :) :dust:


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi all, 

excited that theres been 2 BFP already and it isn't even June yet!! Expecting lots more!! My symptoms which seemed really positive last week have all died down and I just feel bloated and occasionally a bit nauseous, which isn't really unusual for me. Trying not to loose hope yet though!! xx


----------



## mrs n

well thought i was really positive but ive started having the dreaded cramps so feeling like im out this month x


----------



## 28329

Cramps are a sign of pregnancy too. Don't count yourself out!!


----------



## Goldenpanther

N e 1 very closw to af or overdue? Im due 2day my planner says but gona giv it til monday x


----------



## echo

2 dpo...this is going to be a loooong cycle, lol.


----------



## lorojovanos

I am getting worried:( No temp rise this morning:( To, refresh, Tues i had a bit of EWCM and yesterday, I had a lot, one time. Shouldn't I have shown a temp rise yet?


----------



## mrs n

im due today or tomorrow my tracker says 30 days but cd30 is today and crampy all day but gassy too so im feeling really confused x


----------



## sequeena

I have completely lost track of my cycle. I thought I was 31 days but my ticker says 33 and I can't remember when I came on. Beginning of May sometime between the 4th and 6th I think x


----------



## SookiesNique

Hello Stargazer and all! :) I'd like to be added for the 3rd. I like these threads. So much "positive" energy! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Moorebetter

SookiesNique welcome! how are you feeling? Im also 11dpo and I feel nothing


----------



## Anikonjo

lorojovanos said:


> I am getting worried:( No temp rise this morning:( To, refresh, Tues i had a bit of EWCM and yesterday, I had a lot, one time. Shouldn't I have shown a temp rise yet?

Loro, just hang in there. This month my temps dropped steadily 3 days in a row to below even my normal period temps. I had no idea what was going on, especially since I was expecting to ovulate already. But then my temps starting going up about 0.2 degrees everyday until it was high and then I knew I had ovulated. It was 4 days later than my charts had predicted so I was worried there for a while. But it happened and I got my bfp yesterday. :happydance: So don't freak out too much about your temps yet, just let your body do it's thing. Sometimes it takes a little longer. Hugs! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Omg.....6dpo and I want to test. Toooo early but I may just do it...cos I can. I never wanna test unless the witch is late but the urge has got the better of me. Hmmm, pee hold I think, just to feel better.


----------



## Moorebetter

28329 
hang in the girl!! fx


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Haha Katy! I am fighting the same battle with the POAS as well. 

I'm 8 dpo, told myself I can test this Sunday, if it's a BFN I have to wait until next Saturday (june 9th) to test. I start my new job on Monday, so I want to know either before I start, or after I start which by next Saturday I would be late. DH keeps telling me "test test! We'll buy more!" I'm just like no way! Im waiting!


----------



## Moorebetter

RockNRollBaby hahaha sounds like you need to go to the dollar store and get some tests!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Don't tempt me! Ha ha!! The dollar store is less then a mile away... Hmmm.... Got me thinking about it now ;)


----------



## 28329

Moorebetter, I'm trying but my DF isn't helping me. He's urging me to test. If I do it I'll get a bfn and moan about wasting a test, but if I test I'll feel relieved :haha:


----------



## MrsAmk

Can you put me down for testing June 10th? Nervous, excited, optimistic! :happydance:


----------



## SugarPie07

I might be too hopeful, but put me down for June 18th please!

It will be CD11 for me when DH leaves for work on Saturday (and won't be back until CD23). BDing until the moment he leaves, lol... so I'm hoping his little swimmers can hang out and catch the egg. Not tracking temp, just using OPKs to find my O day.

Am I being too optimistic? I don't want to get my hopes up too high...


----------



## Moorebetter

RockNRollBaby yes they are just a dollar and worth it! then just confirm it with a better brand!! the only thing is the person working is going to think you are crazy! buying $30 worth haha gl!!!


SugarPie07 welcome! and fx!

MrsAmk welcome also!! how long have you been ttc?

28329 its totally different in my house my DH says dont and my sister said last night "I better not see anything that looks like a PT in the trash" she knows me so well. Now ill have to throw them in the big trash can outside :) bhahahaha


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats to the BFP's! It isn't even June yet! H&H 9 months to you!

Over here I finally got my positive OPK yesterday. We have BD 3 times and are feeling positive. Done all we can do at this point and have to wait it out. Hello 2WW.

GL to everyone!


----------



## 28329

Ha ha moorebetter. All you see in any of the bins in my place are either opk or hpt wrappers!! I'm terrible. But hey ho, us ladies have just gotta do it. Without the hpt's we wouldn't know!!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to our new testers!!!

Macmad
michellek1975
SookiesNique
MrsAmk
SugarPie07

Good Luck Ladies!!!

:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

This is ridiculous 2dpo and I am climbing the walls already. I love the anticipation but not knowing makes me crazy. As I am sure you youve guessed patience is not my forte. :blush: What do you ladies do to pass the days? How early do you start POAS or do you wait until you're late? Well obviously we don't need to as 28329 or Moorebetter. :haha: Seriously though am I the only one that is fixated for the entire 2 weeks? :shrug:


----------



## cherrylee

Hey ladies :) 

Can you put me in for June 29th please?


----------



## SugarPie07

LeahMSta said:


> This is ridiculous 2dpo and I am climbing the walls already. I love the anticipation but not knowing makes me crazy. As I am sure you youve guessed patience is not my forte. :blush: What do you ladies do to pass the days? How early do you start POAS or do you wait until you're late? Well obviously we don't need to as 28329 or Moorebetter. :haha: Seriously though am I the only one that is fixated for the entire 2 weeks? :shrug:

That's me too. Last month was my first one TTC, and I was not expecting to feel like I did for the TTW. I feel I may have gone slightly insane during that time. I read forums, read statistics, daydreamed about babies and BFPs. Really, I couldn't get control of my mind very well. I'm looking for something to keep my mind busy too (besides work, and that's not even helping much these days). 

I started POAS 8DPO... somehow that made me feel better, at least one day at a time. I wasn't super disappointed with my BFNs until 12DPO - and then AF showed her ugly face.

Getting it out here helps me some. I've been taking super good care of myself for the past 2 months too, and that makes me feel better. I guess trying to focus on the positive is always a good thing.

Do you have any hobbies? That could be a better, and productive way to help pass the time. I'm pretty much open to anything at this point ;)


----------



## Moorebetter

hahaha I can say without a doubt I havent taken a test this month... But I did find 2 last night while cleaning. Im pretty sure they wont make it through the night! 

I love love love to reseach anything on the web. So ive decided that even tho we are tryiing hard for kids doesnt mean we cant travel!!!! So today Im trying to find some kick ass places I wanna go! 

heres what I have so far:
Ireland - again. 
Mexico
Williamsburg VA 
Boston

hahaha 

Ive also got that book 50 shades of gray rawwwwwww!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

*cherrylee* welcome!!! gl


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well im 11dpo today and still negative tests
last few days i swear i see something but thats in RL and on my phone
on laptop its poorer quality can see so much difference between them..
a few people agreed with seeing something very faint.. but im waiting for a
full visable line tbh.. 

Feel weird this cycle nausea is kicking in i had this with last pregnancy 
in my 2ww and upto 8 weeks when i lost the baby.. :shrug: .. but i guess its
waiting im due on sunday so ill keep testing until she shows or see if im late etc

GL everyone!


----------



## LeahMSta

Yes I have many hobbies. Among them: reading non-stop about early pregnancy symptoms, reading books on conception, reading threads on BnB and looking at all of the baby stuff I want to but including reading consumer reports and buyer reviews on the items I'm most interested in. :haha: I am ashamed to admit that one day I devoted 5 hours to gdiapers alone. :blush: This is our second cycle too and I expected it to be easier this time around but boy was I wrong. I've already been banned from purchasing any more conception books. Now my obession is growing. :dohh:


----------



## Moorebetter

omg!!! This is our second cycle too and I expected it to be easier this time around but boy was I wrong.

it only gets 100% tougher each month. until you go nuts! My family has started not to tell me when family members are preggers because they are scared im going to be mad. Im some type of ttc monster- its a damn shame if you ask me. hahaha whatever they just dont get it bahahahaha

I told my DH last night that when we have a baby, that on the way home hes driving and ive got to ride in the back with the baby. now why in the hell am I thinking that far in advance. beats me but I love it!!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hi all! Just finished my first embryo transfer from our first round of IVF yesterday. We transferred three embryos and our OTD is June 10th! Could I be added to the list? I'd love to hang around other women who may be testing around the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Moorebetter, I have plans to go to the $1 store tonight to pick up some PT's lol. I am sure it will be negative tonight, but then I can get it out of my system.


----------



## SugarPie07

Well boooo :( DH just called to say he'll be leaving tomorrow instead of Saturday. It will only be CD10 tomorrow - I was thinking CD11 was a stretch enough, but I think that it will be unlikely now. Nothing I can do, I suppose, except BD tonight and tomorrow... and then wait.


----------



## SugarPie07

RockNRollBaby said:


> Moorebetter, I have plans to go to the $1 store tonight to pick up some PT's lol. I am sure it will be negative tonight, but then I can get it out of my system.

Sometimes it's just better to get it out!


----------



## 28329

I've made it to the end of the day and I didn't test :dance:
I may crack tomorrow though!!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Yep, I changed my plans! Will not be going to the $1 store to get some PT's. Must. Fight. This. Urge. :haha:


----------



## LeahMSta

I had to order some internet cheapies this month. Last month we went through 2 FRER 4 dollar tree and 1 answer. I was stocked for this cycle before AF ever even left last month. Right now I have 2 digi, 2 frer, 4 dollar tree, and 25 IC. I think I may need an intervention.


----------



## Huskyluv

Hello ladies, mind if I join you? My daughter is only 2 and a half months old but I think I might be pregnant again. I haven't had a period yet so I don't have much to go off of besides when we last did the deed. Just to be cautious I'm waiting until June 14th to test, I don't want to risk a false negative.


----------



## stargazer01

*June 1*

kaychiro

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome huskyluv! Good Luck this cycle!! :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome husky!!

LeahMSta, ha ha ha!! Well stocked I would say ;)

I caved and bought 4 tests lol. Will be testing before I go to bed. Will definitely be a BFN and I know it but I wanna test just because I can.


----------



## SugarPie07

LeahMSta said:


> I had to order some internet cheapies this month. Last month we went through 2 FRER 4 dollar tree and 1 answer. I was stocked for this cycle before AF ever even left last month. Right now I have 2 digi, 2 frer, 4 dollar tree, and 25 IC. I think I may need an intervention.

I'm with ya... 2 digis, 1 FRER, and 30 ICs. I think I should buy stock in HPTs!!


----------



## LeahMSta

I'm better than a boy scoout. Because we are doing AI our bd requires supplies. I have preseed and softcups coming out of my ears. I also over stocked CB OPK smiley stcks. I've got 3 months worth. :blush: I figure that by the laws of the universe since I am prepared for months to come we will totally get our BFP this month and I will have spent all of that money for no reason. :thumbup: So I just managed to pass a few hours making a dream wish list on amazon. I thought it would be relaxing and fun :nope: hyped me up even more. We want to wait til birth to find out the gender. I was worried that my baby would be stuck in yellow all the time. I found so many cute unisex things that I want a baby to buy them for even worse :haha:


----------



## yellow11

Woohoo its june!!! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Good luck ladies!! June is OUR month. Lets get some BFPs :dance:


----------



## lovecats

I've only just got over my disappointment from last cycle so haven't posted for a while but would like to join you all.I will be testing on the 24th June.Wishing you all the best for this cycle.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My temp basically just dropped dramatically today :(
it usually don't until tomorrow.. but this is a major drop..
from 36.87 to 36.42 .. i lost my thermometer this morning had to
search for it lifting my mattress and i was exhausted after i found it
not sure if that made a difference from my waking temp :shrug: .. but
frer has basically came back negative i think (its in my journal) ... 

so im thinking from my temps i will be out


----------



## Goldenpanther

Omg ladies iv just got the faintest line on a cheapie test not takin fmu eitha?? Cant get it to show on pgoto but deffo ther even wipd one outa bin in a fluster to compare n see if it just my eyes but it deffo ther! X


----------



## echo

FF gave me crosshairs for Sat. Which means I'm 6dpo, I guess. CTP gave me Tues, which is 3 dpo. Um, big difference? By my temp, I would say CTP is right, FF confirms this suspicion when I set it on FAM. Since I have it on advanced, FF is taking my opk's and cm into consideration. If FF is right, then why the huge temp drop on 2 and 3 dpo? I'm confused.


----------



## echo

Congrats Goldenpanther!


----------



## Vegan mum

Goldenpanther said:


> Omg ladies iv just got the faintest line on a cheapie test not takin fmu eitha?? Cant get it to show on pgoto but deffo ther even wipd one outa bin in a fluster to compare n see if it just my eyes but it deffo ther! X

CONGRATULATIONS! Bfp number 3 for June. Good luck to you


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Congrats golden hope we can all follow with the same


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning!!!!! Serious temp increase today, if it goes up again tomorrow, I'll get my crosshairs!!!!!! I def feel way better now... My official test date is June 17th, what a great fathers day gift, although I'll be for sure bringing some tests with us while we are away next weekend!!!!!!!! June IS going to be the month:)


----------



## Seity

Well, I wasn't trying, but I got a BFP this morning. Good luck and much :dust: to all you June testers.


----------



## Macmad

Seity said:


> Well, I wasn't trying, but I got a BFP this morning. Good luck and much :dust: to all you June testers.

Wow massive congratulations! Can I ask what DPO you were? Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put me on 28th June please

No point me staying where i am because i know AF will be here anyway
so im thinking of next cycle.. This is like our 11th cycle after mc happened :cry:


----------



## Vegan mum

Seity said:


> Well, I wasn't trying, but I got a BFP this morning. Good luck and much :dust: to all you June testers.

CONGRATULATIONS! BFP Number 4! :)


----------



## mrs n

ok so cd31 refusing to test and slightly confused about symptoms this month and not sure either way which is unusual for me x


----------



## gemmy

Hang on becy you are still in!!! wait until Monday!!!!! You are testing early!!!


----------



## Seity

Macmad said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't trying, but I got a BFP this morning. Good luck and much :dust: to all you June testers.
> 
> Wow massive congratulations! Can I ask what DPO you were? Thanks :hugs:Click to expand...

11dpo - Just got done posting my pic here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1034581-11dpo.html#post18501649


----------



## stargazer01

Seity said:


> Well, I wasn't trying, but I got a BFP this morning. Good luck and much :dust: to all you June testers.

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

Goldenpanther said:


> Omg ladies iv just got the faintest line on a cheapie test not takin fmu eitha?? Cant get it to show on pgoto but deffo ther even wipd one outa bin in a fluster to compare n see if it just my eyes but it deffo ther! X

Congratulations!!! :dance: Do you have a frer or digi?


----------



## Becyboo__x

gemmy said:


> Hang on becy you are still in!!! wait until Monday!!!!! You are testing early!!!

Its okay Gemmy i updated my journal..
im beyond annoyed and i need to take a break i think off here
every month it seems people totally blank my posts 

PM me your fb if you have it and want me to have it :thumbup:
i will still come in your journal and everything :D xx


----------



## gemmy

Becyboo__x said:


> gemmy said:
> 
> 
> Hang on becy you are still in!!! wait until Monday!!!!! You are testing early!!!
> 
> Its okay Gemmy i updated my journal..
> im beyond annoyed and i need to take a break i think off here
> every month it seems people totally blank my posts
> 
> PM me your fb if you have it and want me to have it :thumbup:
> i will still come in your journal and everything :D xxClick to expand...

Will do later becy when next on laptop not sure how on phone .
Xx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck testing!!

lovecats
becyboo - I agree with gemmy! You may be testing early. You are still in!! :)


----------



## Goldenpanther

Thanks all. I did a cheapy at bwt 11 (not fmu) was just about to put in bin wen noticed the faintest line. I waited an hr til i had to pee agen n did frer n got dark line so did a cb digi n it sed pregs 1,2 wks xx gl all 4 ur bfps x


----------



## vietmamsie

I thought that being on the road traveling would help me get my mind off the fact that I'm 1 DPO, but it doesn't! All I have eyes for are cute babies, and things to buy for kids. I even found myself in a market looking at foreign pregnancy tests!

Thinking positive.


----------



## Scarlet369

so frustrated, I woke up to a VERY high temp this morning, hoping that it just from restless sleep and having a little cold because OH and I skipped the last 2 days BDing because I got home late last night. I haven't had any +opks which makes me worried I didn't start opking early enough and I am going to have a very short cycle again this month. I haven't been stressing at all until today.


----------



## TiggyRoo

Got my BFP today in total shock :happydance:


----------



## Vegan mum

TiggyRoo said:


> Got my BFP today in total shock :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS! There's the 5th BFP for June! All the best x


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo. Another bfp. Congratulations!!

AFM, I'm 7dpo. So far my chart is looking good. I have dull af cramps and generally feel icky as if I'm gonna come on. The last time I felt like this in the tww I got a bfp just days later. Now, I'm not getting my hopes up. I'm pretty sure that this tww looks promising but I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing a bfp.


----------



## JJay

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Wow, so many BFPs already, and it's only June 1st! I hope this trend continues!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congratulations TiggyRoo!!

I have a feeling I am out this month. Tested last night, (8dpo) BFN (although I convinced myself there was a line.. probably an evap), then this morning, and I won't test again until Sunday. I've been doing U-Check Tests ($1 store) and I know it's so early so it could be a false negative. I keep getting what I am assuming is AF pains in my ovaries, but I did have a clump of cm come out yesterday which doesn't happen to me before AF shows.. then this morning when I wiped there was cm that I could of sworn had a brown tinge to it, but I think I'm just convincing myself it. :( I hate you TWW... Only time will tell though if I'm just convincing myself of these symptoms.


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy moly, we are off to a crazy good start to June:)


----------



## Anikonjo

TiggyRoo said:


> Got my BFP today in total shock :happydance:

Congratulations Tiggy!! I know how happy you are feeling!! I was shaking so bad when I got mine 3 days ago! Yayy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Goldenpanther

Yeh i was shakin with excitement tday but sooo happy.x


----------



## jesseleigh88

Can I join you ladies??? I think I'm 7-8 dpo, but I may get af as early as Sunday :(. My lp is usually shorter at 11 days, but I'm still bfing my almost 1 year old, so my cycle is a bit outta whack lol. This is my third cycle since getting ppaf. I'm trying to wait til sunday, but I'm itchin' to test already lol!!

Can't wait to get to know some of you better :).


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Welcome Jesse! I'll be testing on Sunday. Let me know what comes up for you! Good luck & lots of baby dust sent your way! :)


----------



## cbass929

Tested today! Got my :bfp: this afternoon :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

So many BFP's! How awesome! Congratulations ladies :) Have a happy & healthy 9months+!!


----------



## Macmad

cbass929 said:


> Tested today! Got my :bfp: this afternoon :)

Congratulations! This is a very positive start to June xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Wow, Congratulations to all the BFPs :flower: :happydance:

I'm still trying to confirm O, never even got the chance in May. So frustrated.

Really hope June gives me the chance.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Wow! I think that makes 6 already! Congratulations :happydance:

I hope to join you on Monday :)


----------



## 28329

Wow!! Congratulations cbass. Amazing. 1st day of the months and 6 bfp's already. 
Can a bfp be saved for me? :haha:
My af cramps have stopped but now my boobs are killing me so bad. This IS unusual for me but I only had my loss 7 weeks ago so I think it's thrown my body off course :wacko:


----------



## sequeena

Congrats! X

Tested with FRER and bfn. Think I'm out as I'm sure I dtd late anyway x


----------



## Vegan mum

cbass929 said:


> Tested today! Got my :bfp: this afternoon :)

CONGRATULATIONS! BFP number 6! Hope you're all well x


----------



## EJPerkins

congrats everyone that got their bfp's.. h&h nine months to you all..
im still gonna take a test wed. just cuz we are leaving for vacation on thurs and i want to know so i need to take things with me.. 
still hoping that the test was wrong and i still could be, fx!! :pray:


----------



## Medzi

So many BFPs and it is only the 1st! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## jesseleigh88

rocknrollbaby~Thanks for the welcome dear! I caved and bought some answer hpts...we shall see how long I can wait lol!


----------



## jesseleigh88

cbass929~CONGRATS!!! yay! :)


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats new bfp. H&H 9mos to you all!! I cant believe 6 already on June 1st. Really hoping some of this goodluck rubs my way!!! 

Feeling very discouraged that I had such an early tempt increase this morning, still just praying that it was just a fever. Had what I thought was a +opk at 12pm but then at 5pm i had a -opk so Im not really sure what to think, last month I got 3 days of gradually lightening +opks before my temp jump, and after a 22 day cycle, I'm starting to worry a lot.

Trying to stay positive and send that positive energy through my body, dtd today, softcupped just in case.


----------



## LeahMSta

Wow!!! This is the thread to be on. Congrats on all the BFPs!!! A happy and health 9 months and beyond to you all. I hope that positive HPTs are contagious because I already have the fever at 3dpo. lol! I found a great way to make it through the 2ww though. My sister bought me a flight to Las Vegas as a birthday gift. I haven't seen her in a year and I am super excited. We spent so much time online looking at shows, hotels, etc that this is my first post today. Ususally in the 2ww I am a posting fool. Sending tons of baby dust to all of you ladies. Lets keep this June momentum up through the whole month!


----------



## Goldenpanther

I got negatives all up until cd 30, 15dpo. So fx ur bfp will pop up soon xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can put me as :witch: on the 2nd iv got blood around my cervix well
scanty stuff as per im not due till tomorrow but this is how it ususally starts
so onto next cycle seems ages away :(


----------



## Lola_0106

Hi all, tested this morning and BFN, calculated wrong though and I'm only 11DPO so hoping i'm not out yet! Congratulations to all with BFP so far!! xx


----------



## jesseleigh88

Scarlet369 said:


> Congrats new bfp. H&H 9mos to you all!! I cant believe 6 already on June 1st. Really hoping some of this goodluck rubs my way!!!
> 
> Feeling very discouraged that I had such an early tempt increase this morning, still just praying that it was just a fever. Had what I thought was a +opk at 12pm but then at 5pm i had a -opk so Im not really sure what to think, last month I got 3 days of gradually lightening +opks before my temp jump, and after a 22 day cycle, I'm starting to worry a lot.
> 
> Trying to stay positive and send that positive energy through my body, dtd today, softcupped just in case.

Awwww, sorry you're down dear!! I hope your high temp is just a fluke :hugs:!


----------



## jesseleigh88

Becyboo__x said:


> Can put me as :witch: on the 2nd iv got blood around my cervix well
> scanty stuff as per im not due till tomorrow but this is how it ususally starts
> so onto next cycle seems ages away :(

So sorry hun!!! I hope it's not the start of AF, but if it is I am sending you tons of baby dust for next cycle!! :hugs: :dust:


Sorry about your bfn Lola! Hoping it's just not rehistering yet FX FX FX!

AFM~I caved and tested BFN this morning :bfn: Booooo!!! I'm only 9 dpo, but I ffel as though af will show tomorrow :(. Crampy and irritable, as usualy. No pg sxs to speak of...


----------



## echo

Stargazer, can you change my testing date to the 8th? 
No, make it the 10th, I want to make sure I'm not wasting tests.


----------



## stargazer01

Becyboo__x said:


> Can put me as :witch: on the 2nd iv got blood around my cervix well
> scanty stuff as per im not due till tomorrow but this is how it ususally starts
> so onto next cycle seems ages away :(

Sorry Becyboo! Looks as though we will be testing about the same time next cycle, I'm on the 26th.


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations to TiggyRoo and Cbass929 on their :bfp:!!!

Welcome Jesseleigh88 - good luck testing!

:dust:


----------



## echo

This thread seems to be lucky! Congrats BFP's!


----------



## jesseleigh88

stargazer01 said:


> Welcome Jesseleigh88 - good luck testing!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks! :D


----------



## Shannon30

I'll take the 6th please...thanks


----------



## gemmy

:Witch: for me and I was supposed to be testing Monday..


----------



## gemmy

hi can you put me down for 30th please? finally get two in one month ! :) Good luck everyone else for June :)


----------



## bdunn12

Can you put me down for the 7th please :) af due on the 9th..thanks!


----------



## Nicola27

hi all - please can you add me to June 14th - I'm 1/2 DPO so officially in the 2WW :D
x


----------



## 28329

I'm gonna test tomorrow if I have another temp like todays. :wohoo:


----------



## LeahMSta

23829, Your chart is GORGEOUS!!!! FX and tons of baby dust!


----------



## minted69

Hi could you please put me down for 14th x


----------



## RockNRollBaby

I had what I believe might of been IB last night, so I will be testing in the morning! I can't wait for this day to be over so I can do so haha.


----------



## 28329

LeahMSta said:


> 23829, Your chart is GORGEOUS!!!! FX and tons of baby dust!

Thank you :thumbup:
I'm pretty sure that the witch will get me though. Just a feeling.


----------



## JJay

Hi I've posted a thread in the pregnancy tests section. Got two faint lines on a FRER and tesco test today! Fingers crossed its my BFP. I will update tomorrow x


----------



## 28329

RnR, testing buddy!! I am so hoping you get your bfp tomorrow. Good luck hunnie.


----------



## onebumpplease

28329 said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> 23829, Your chart is GORGEOUS!!!! FX and tons of baby dust!
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:
> I'm pretty sure that the witch will get me though. Just a feeling.Click to expand...

I truly hope not, your chart looks so good.

:thumbup:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Katy, Yaaay! I have a testing buddy! haha. Thank you so much, I wish the same for you. I'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## 28329

Thanks RnR. I don't know why but I just have a funny feeling I won't be getting 2 lines but I have a good feeling for you. 

Thanks onebump. I do think my chart is pretty and I hope my temps stay up high. I'm just not "feeling" it. But I didn't "feel" it in march and got a :bfp: april 2nd. So here's hoping.


----------



## DragonflyWing

JJay said:


> Hi I've posted a thread in the pregnancy tests section. Got two faint lines on a FRER and tesco test today! Fingers crossed its my BFP. I will update tomorrow x

I looked at your test photo, and it looks like a BFP! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Vegan mum

JJay said:


> Hi I've posted a thread in the pregnancy tests section. Got two faint lines on a FRER and tesco test today! Fingers crossed its my BFP. I will update tomorrow x

A line is a line! CONGRATULATIONS! x


----------



## Canisa

OMG i have just had a BFP and a 2-3 weeks reading on a digi....shaking!!!!! Pls pray for me to have a sticky bean gals!
Hope all of u here get ur BFPs this cycle!!!


----------



## jesseleigh88

28329 said:


> I'm gonna test tomorrow if I have another temp like todays. :wohoo:

ooooo, looky there!! Nice! I'll be stalkin ya :)


----------



## jesseleigh88

Canisa said:


> OMG i have just had a BFP and a 2-3 weeks reading on a digi....shaking!!!!! Pls pray for me to have a sticky bean gals!
> Hope all of u here get ur BFPs this cycle!!!

YAY!!!!! :happydance:

Sticky thoughts, sticky thoughts!!!!


----------



## jesseleigh88

28329 said:


> RnR, testing buddy!! I am so hoping you get your bfp tomorrow. Good luck hunnie.

I am supposed to be testing tomorrow, too, since my lp has been "shorter" due to extended bfing. I have used both of my hpts in the house, though :(. I'm not feeling at all hopeful about it, either. Not sure if I'm gonna pick up more or just wait it out til Monday.....Best of luck to you tomorrow~!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all!
Can you look at my chart and tell me if it's odd that my temp is basically always the same everyday? Lol, I look at lots of your charts and see a lot more up and down than mine. I have a good thermometer and fresh batteries, so it should be accurate....


----------



## Macmad

Canisa said:


> OMG i have just had a BFP and a 2-3 weeks reading on a digi....shaking!!!!! Pls pray for me to have a sticky bean gals!
> Hope all of u here get ur BFPs this cycle!!!

Yah another June BFP! Congratulations xx


----------



## DragonflyWing

Curlyq111 said:


> Hi all!
> Can you look at my chart and tell me if it's odd that my temp is basically always the same everyday? Lol, I look at lots of your charts and see a lot more up and down than mine. I have a good thermometer and fresh batteries, so it should be accurate....

It's a good thing that your temps are consistent! Mine looks like the Rocky Mountains, but it's because I sleep with my mouth open sometimes, and that messes it up. Next month I'm going to try temping vaginally. The charts I've seen from women who temp vaginally have been much more consistent.


----------



## Vegan mum

Canisa said:


> OMG i have just had a BFP and a 2-3 weeks reading on a digi....shaking!!!!! Pls pray for me to have a sticky bean gals!
> Hope all of u here get ur BFPs this cycle!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! Good luck x


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm out :( Af got me.


----------



## 28329

Congratulation canisa. Great news!!


----------



## 28329

Thanks Jesse. 
Bfn this morning. Not even a squinter. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Becyboo__x

littlemisscie said:


> I'm out :( Af got me.

:hugs:
Fx'ed for next cycle hun


----------



## DiscoRia

Congratulations to all the ladies who got their BFPs this month! I wish you all happy and healthy 9 month cooking time :)

For the ladies who are out, I wish you HUGE amounts of sticky baby dust for next cycle! *hugs*

I am going to wait it out until 14dpo... at least I am going to try so that will make me a 7th June tester. 

I am going to try not to symptom spot... it's getting harder and harder as the end of my cycle draws near. I really don't want to drive myself crazy again - EEP! - fx'd for all you lovely ladies testing in June xx


----------



## TiggyRoo

Thanks everyone I've been super busy the last 2 days i told dh when he was in work ive never seen him go so pale just told pur parents too great excitement i have my doctor on thursday to go through everything


----------



## jesseleigh88

littlemisscie said:


> I'm out :( Af got me.

So sorry dear! :hugs: Onto a new chance in June ;)


----------



## Moorebetter

*CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!*

I am just waiting for AF to get her now!! fx for 
everyone!


----------



## jesseleigh88

28329 said:


> Thanks Jesse.
> Bfn this morning. Not even a squinter. Will try again tomorrow.

Urg! Hoping it's still too early FX FX FX FX..


----------



## RockNRollBaby

BFN for me this morning too. I will not test until AF is late, but I'm gonna assume this isn't my cycle because I thought I had IB on 9 dpo, tested today at 11 dpo and the tests were white as white can be.


----------



## LeahMSta

RockNRollBaby said:


> BFN for me this morning too. I will not test until AF is late, but I'm gonna assume this isn't my cycle because I thought I had IB on 9 dpo, tested today at 11 dpo and the tests were white as white can be.

I understand not wanting to get your hopes up but remember, not every woman produces those hormones at the same rate. If AF hasn't shown up in a day or 2 give another shot. That is....unless you are a POAS addict like me. :blush: If that's the case than you've probably already tested again :haha: GL and toms of babydust to you!


----------



## 28329

RnR, it can take between 2 and 4 days for hcg to double so if you did in fact have ib try again in 2 days. So sorry about the bfn. We'll get our bfp's. 
Thank you so much Jesse. I am only 9dpo so it is very early. Nothing will stop me testing for next few days. He he.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm out. The :witch: got me. I was really hoping for a February baby.


----------



## 28329

So sorry danielle.


----------



## yellow11

So sorry hun. :dust: for next cycle. Fxed


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations!!! Best wishes to you!!!
:bfp: JJay :bfp:
:bfp: Canisa :bfp:
:wohoo:


Welcome to our new testers!! Good Luck!!!
Shannon30
bdunn12
Nicola27
minted69
DiscoRia


So sorry af came for you ladies. :hugs:
gemmy (good luck testing on June 30!!)
littlemisscie
danielle1984

:dust:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations to todays bfps!! :wohoo:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

LeahMSta, Thank you!! I'll probably wait til Wednesday, still no BFP or AF I'll wait until Friday. I've taken 4 tests now since 9 dpo, lol. I have 4 left, gotta stock up again! Lots & lots of baby dust to you too!

Katy, Very good to know, thank you!! I was pretty gutted when I saw that this morning, but I'll try and stay hopeful. We will get our BFPs! I just wish they'd happen sooner rather then later...

Danielle, I'm so sorry!

I seriously LOVE this place. This is exactly why I signed up here, to make friends with women who are also TTC while encouraging & being there for one another during the process. You guys made me feel much better, I can't thank you all enough. My DH & I are both 24, and only 2 friends of ours have babies but they both live so far away from us and so we really have no one to talk to about TTC. A lot of our friends act like we're so crazy we want to start a family, most of them are single so they definitely don't get it. Sometimes I just feel so alone and in a completely different world then they are but it's such an amazing thing for me to get on here and get to talk to all of you. Even if this may or am not be my month, I am still so thankful to have this place. :)


----------



## Curlyq111

So this morning at 10dpo I test and it looked like a negative. I looked 15 mins later and saw the absolute faintest thing, so took another and saw the same thing but right away. How do I post a pic on here so you all can tell me what you think?


----------



## Curlyq111

What do you all think? I may be seeing things, but it's super faint. I'm 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## DragonflyWing

I see it! Looks like a BFP to me. Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Curlyq111

I really hope so...I'll take another tonight and tomorrow morning to see if it gets darker or if I'm going crazy, lol!


----------



## vava2

Could you put me for June 24th testing?


----------



## jesseleigh88

danielle1984 said:


> I'm out. The :witch: got me. I was really hoping for a February baby.

gah!! Sorry :hugs:


----------



## jesseleigh88

Curlyq111 said:


> What do you all think? I may be seeing things, but it's super faint. I'm 10dpo.

Oooooo, I see it! I wouldn't trust it, though, since it was past the time limit...Hope you see 2 clear pink lines the next time you test dear :D!


----------



## jesseleigh88

I caved and bought some cheapies at the groc store (pink dye,) but another :bfn: for me, or so it seems. I swear I see "something" where the line should be, but it's prob just the antibody strip :roll:!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Well the test I posted is the 2nd one I took, and took that pic within 5 mins of taking the test. The first one only showed up late. Trying not to get too excited....


----------



## LeahMSta

I see it curlyq111!!! I would be cautious about getting to excited since it was after the time limit but I bet you can't wait for today to be over so that you can test using FMU! GL! FX!

RnR: I totally feel the same way. I feel like an alien spices to my childless friends. Especially because we are doing AI with doner :spermy:. I am conception obsessed and it seems all anyone wants to know is who the "Dad" is. It is so nice to be on here and just share the journey with other women who understand the work and time and emotions that go into make a life intentionally. I wish you the best of luck. And remember perfection takes time and your baby will be the perfect one for you. Just enjoy the experience as much as you can and keep your eyes on the prize. :hugs:


:dust: baby dust by the buckets to y'all!


----------



## 28329

Curly. That's a bfp. I know a lady that used them tests at 9dpo and the line didn't come up until 45 minutes later. The next day she got a positive digi and she's 36 weeks preggo now.


----------



## Curlyq111

Leah, that was actually the 2nd test I took, the first one I didn't see until later, then this one, the 2nd, I took the pic within 5 mins of testing. Oh boy, I'm nervous to get excited! Can't wait to retest later....


----------



## Vegan mum

Curlyq111 said:


> Leah, that was actually the 2nd test I took, the first one I didn't see until later, then this one, the 2nd, I took the pic within 5 mins of testing. Oh boy, I'm nervous to get excited! Can't wait to retest later....

Looks positive to me! Do you have a first response or clear blue? But a line is a line! CONGRATULATIONS and good luck x


----------



## Curlyq111

I'll definitely go out and get a better test, like FRER or digi, I just have the IC's so I can test freely guilt-free, LOL! I'm going to a conference tomorrow for 5 days where everyone drinks like crazy, looks like I may have to refrain....we'll see with a retest later tonight or in the morning! We're ttc #1, so this is all new to me. I'm 34 years old and this is only cycle #2 of trying, so if it happens I'll be beyond ecstatic!


----------



## Vegan mum

Curlyq111 said:


> I'll definitely go out and get a better test, like FRER or digi, I just have the IC's so I can test freely guilt-free, LOL! I'm going to a conference tomorrow for 5 days where everyone drinks like crazy, looks like I may have to refrain....we'll see with a retest later tonight or in the morning! We're ttc #1, so this is all new to me. I'm 34
> years old and this is only cycle #2 of trying, so if it happens I'll be beyond ecstatic!

Beware of the digital ones they can sometimes not pick up hcg if it's early on! I'd go for a first response to watch that line appear :) that'll reassure you! I think there'll only be alcohol free cocktails on the menu for you! Congrats again x


----------



## LeahMSta

Curlyq111 said:


> Leah, that was actually the 2nd test I took, the first one I didn't see until later, then this one, the 2nd, I took the pic within 5 mins of testing. Oh boy, I'm nervous to get excited! Can't wait to retest later....

:thumbup: oh wow. then BFP it is!!! I thought you were posting the previous one. LOL! Congrats Curlyq111! Make sure to post your FRER too! I'm so excited for you!
:happydance:


----------



## mrs n

well af was due the 1st so im testing tomorrow and im hoping this thread is so lucky it wokrs lol x


----------



## borntobemum

Put me in for testing 16th June :)


----------



## RockNRollBaby

This might be a really dumb question, but how exactly do opks work? Does anyone buy theres from early-pregnancy-tests.com? Do you take them everyday at certain times? And how do you know you're o'ing via the test? 

If no BFP this cycle I'm going to do opks and temp next cycle while doing the SMEP, and I wanna make sure I know what I'm doing first.


----------



## LeahMSta

RockNRollBaby said:


> This might be a really dumb question, but how exactly do opks work? Does anyone buy theres from early-pregnancy-tests.com? Do you take them everyday at certain times? And how do you know you're o'ing via the test?
> 
> If no BFP this cycle I'm going to do opks and temp next cycle while doing the SMEP, and I wanna make sure I know what I'm doing first.

I researched a lot of OPKS and ask around. I got the clearblue smiles just becaus there is not issues with interpration. They are more expensive but for saving the thought and worry, I think it is worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## 28329

RnR, with opks you do one everday not with fmu after 10am. Same time everyday with a 3 hour hold, no drinking in them 3 hours so pee is nice and dark. They're positive when the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. You ovulate either same day, next day or up to 3 days after your positive. But don't count yourself out just yet hunnie :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

well, i think im ovulating today! im not doing opks but i have pain in my side and some cm. hubby and i have been bd every other day, so we dtd yesterday but i think well do it todat and tomorrow, just to be sure! i dont want to jinx it but i have a good feeling about this month! good luck to tomorrows testers!


----------



## cherrylee

I asked to be put in for June 30th but I missed AF at the beginning
Of this month and have a BFP!


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay Cherrylee!!!! Congrats! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Congratulations cherrylee! :happydance:

June is our month! So many BFPs already!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

28329 said:


> RnR, with opks you do one everday not with fmu after 10am. Same time everyday with a 3 hour hold, no drinking in them 3 hours so pee is nice and dark. They're positive when the test line is as dark or darker than the control line. You ovulate either same day, next day or up to 3 days after your positive. But don't count yourself out just yet hunnie :hugs:

Thank you! I'm trying not to count myself just yet, I decided I won't test til Friday if AFs not here by then. 

LeahMSta, thank you! I'll look into that if the witch gets me. 

Congratulations Cherry!

Please :witch: stay away from me!!


----------



## cbass929

I tested June 1st got my :bfp: that afternoon :) bring in a early feb. Baby :happydance:



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...you-wonderful-ladies-but-im-out-here-pic.html


----------



## DragonflyWing

cbass929, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## cbass929

Thanks dragonflywing


----------



## LeahMSta

Congrats cbass929!!! A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you and your little bean!


----------



## cbass929

LeahMSta said:


> Congrats cbass929!!! A happy and healthy 9 months and beyond to you and your little bean!

Thanks Love!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vegan mum

cherrylee said:


> i asked to be put in for june 30th but i missed af at the beginning
> of this month and have a bfp!

congratulations :)


----------



## Vegan mum

cbass929 said:


> I tested June 1st got my :bfp: that afternoon :) bring in a early feb. Baby :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...you-wonderful-ladies-but-im-out-here-pic.html

CONGRATULATIONS! I bet that's made your day! x


----------



## cherrylee

Thanks ladies, baby dust to all you still trying and congrats to all te other BFP this month!


----------



## echo

Wow, 2 more bfp's! Congrats!


----------



## Curlyq111

Took another IC this morning and see exactly what I saw yesterday, a very faint line. DH said he saw it too. So I think I'll take a FRER tomorrow to be sure, I think it's still so light that it may not pick it up since I'm not due for AF till Sat! Getting more excited!


----------



## 28329

Yay, congrats the the new bfp's. Great news.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies I'm 8dpo and done a ic,I'm sure I can see a shadow but nut sure can you please have a look abduction give me your input? Congrats and baby dust to all xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Cathgibbs I'm not seeing it but I am on my phone so that might make it harder. I'm keeping FX for you!! I'm 5 dpo and the wait is killing me. Been trying not to symptom spot but cant seem to get my mind off of it not even while sleeping GAAAAAHHH good luck ladies!!


----------



## cathgibbs

well i just went to look at it again but i put the strip in my box along with fake tan and my fake tan leaked arghhhhh!!! i know what you mean hun 1-5 dpo i symptom spot alot god knows why as nothing has even happened then lol!! i seem to calm down after 6dpo haha so weird xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

is this any better hun xxx


----------



## mindyb85

Can I join? I'm 6dpo today and had a big rise this morning :) took a cheapie :blush: I know, too early lol and :bfn:


----------



## mindyb85

Congrats to all the :bfp:s so far and Cathy I can totally see a faint line
Was it taken within the time limit?


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Ok now I can see a little somethin (stupid phones) after seeing that I would be even more of a POS addict lol good luck I hope this is it for you and everyone else left to test along with myself


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Good Luck to you Mindy!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Mindy i noticed that line after about 6 minutes? i think the time limit is 10 with IC?! so glad other people can see it i thought i was losing the plot!! going to do another in a few hours!! thank you girls!! xxx


----------



## jesseleigh88

I am 10 or 11 dpo today, and a sad, sad :bfn: again with fmu :(. The good news is, my lp is longer than it has been since getting af back! If it goes back to my usual 11 days, I can expect af tomorrow or Weds, so we shall see....

No more testing for me unless no AF on Weds!

eta~Can you put me down for Weds testing, since my lp seems to be getting longer :D; thanks!


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I decided to let FF decide on my ovulation day. I just wasn't convinced that I'm 10dpo today. I am more convinced with their desision of 8dpo. Any way, more to the point, this morning I went to the toilet and noticed two small spots of red blood on the tp after I wiped. So I checked my cervix and only creamy cm. Then a little while ago I noticed some brown mixed in my cm only when I wiped. Oh lord, please let this be it!! 
Sorry for the tmi post. I just had to get that out!!


----------



## echo

28329 said:


> Hi ladies. I decided to let FF decide on my ovulation day. I just wasn't convinced that I'm 10dpo today. I am more convinced with their desision of 8dpo. Any way, more to the point, this morning I went to the toilet and noticed two small spots of red blood on the tp after I wiped. So I checked my cervix and only creamy cm. Then a little while ago I noticed some brown mixed in my cm only when I wiped. Oh lord, please let this be it!!
> Sorry for the tmi post. I just had to get that out!!

Good luck to you! I am always skeptical about FF. But according to them I am 9dpo. :blush: POAS today. Neg of course.


----------



## PocoHR

Can I join? I am going to test on June 15th. I think if I join this group it will help me to refrain from testing early!


----------



## 28329

echo said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I decided to let FF decide on my ovulation day. I just wasn't convinced that I'm 10dpo today. I am more convinced with their desision of 8dpo. Any way, more to the point, this morning I went to the toilet and noticed two small spots of red blood on the tp after I wiped. So I checked my cervix and only creamy cm. Then a little while ago I noticed some brown mixed in my cm only when I wiped. Oh lord, please let this be it!!
> Sorry for the tmi post. I just had to get that out!!
> 
> Good luck to you! I am always skeptical about FF. But according to them I am 9dpo. :blush: POAS today. Neg of course.Click to expand...

Thank you! FF has been wrong about me once or twice. But I totaly agree with them this time. Sorry about the bfn but it's still really early, I hope your bfp is just shy.


----------



## jesseleigh88

cathgibbs said:


> well i just went to look at it again but i put the strip in my box along with fake tan and my fake tan leaked arghhhhh!!! i know what you mean hun 1-5 dpo i symptom spot alot god knows why as nothing has even happened then lol!! i seem to calm down after 6dpo haha so weird xxx

I think I see something! :) Hope it's your early bfp :D


----------



## DragonflyWing

12dpo and BFN...I'm not convinced that I ovulated on the day FF shows, though. I really think it was CD 19, which would make me only 7dpo. My symptoms are much more in line with that.


----------



## jesseleigh88

mindyb85 said:


> Can I join? I'm 6dpo today and had a big rise this morning :) took a cheapie :blush: I know, too early lol and :bfn:

Welcome!! So glad to see there as others who can't resist poas lol! FX for you!


----------



## Lola_0106

Well tested again and another BFN :( i'm 13 dpo today, but as i O'd so early AF isnt due for another week. I'm gunna test again on Saturday and then wait for AF to arrive x


----------



## cathgibbs

jesseleigh88 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> well i just went to look at it again but i put the strip in my box along with fake tan and my fake tan leaked arghhhhh!!! i know what you mean hun 1-5 dpo i symptom spot alot god knows why as nothing has even happened then lol!! i seem to calm down after 6dpo haha so weird xxx
> 
> I think I see something! :) Hope it's your early bfp :DClick to expand...

Thank you hun! xxx


----------



## jesseleigh88

DragonflyWing said:


> 12dpo and BFN...I'm not convinced that I ovulated on the day FF shows, though. I really think it was CD 19, which would make me only 7dpo. My symptoms are much more in line with that.

Yea, I don't agree with FF either. Maybe cd 19 or 20?? I hate it when it's not as clear. I haven't temped at all post partum 'cause crazy temps just make me more batty lol!


----------



## jesseleigh88

PocoHR said:


> Can I join? I am going to test on June 15th. I think if I join this group it will help me to refrain from testing early!

Welcome! I'm not sure if we will help or hinder the poas urge, though, lol ;).


----------



## Moorebetter

CONGRATS TO EVERYONES BFP'S!!!

Looks like im just waiting for the witch to arrive. blah.


----------



## jesseleigh88

Lola_0106 said:


> Well tested again and another BFN :( i'm 13 dpo today, but as i O'd so early AF isnt due for another week. I'm gunna test again on Saturday and then wait for AF to arrive x

Sorry about the bfn :hugs:. I think if you O'd early, though, you should usually expect af early since your luteal phase generally stays the same, if you kwim. My O day has varried greatly over the years, which is why my cycle length goes from 28 to 42 days! Crazy, I know, but my lp has always been 11 days, regardless of O day (well, except when I'm breastfeeding lol.)

In any case, I hope you see a BFP soon dear!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

jesseleigh88 said:


> Yea, I don't agree with FF either. Maybe cd 19 or 20?? I hate it when it's not as clear. I haven't temped at all post partum 'cause crazy temps just make me more batty lol!

Thank you! I'm glad someone else agrees with me :flower:. Next month I'm definitely temping vaginally so I don't have so much variation before ovulation...I tend to sleep with my mouth open, and that leads to a chart that looks like the Rocky Mountains!


----------



## sequeena

AF arrived a day early, so I'll be testing in July now :flower:


----------



## jesseleigh88

DragonflyWing said:


> jesseleigh88 said:
> 
> 
> Yea, I don't agree with FF either. Maybe cd 19 or 20?? I hate it when it's not as clear. I haven't temped at all post partum 'cause crazy temps just make me more batty lol!
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad someone else agrees with me :flower:. Next month I'm definitely temping vaginally so I don't have so much variation before ovulation...I tend to sleep with my mouth open, and that leads to a chart that looks like the Rocky Mountains!Click to expand...

When I did temp, I always used vag temps, and I have to agree it was nuch easier to pinpoint O ;). My coverline would almost always be the same, too at 98.2 :D!

sequeena~booooo for AF!!!! :hugs:


----------



## rooster100

Hi girls. Af should be around the 17th for me. Have Ov now after my chemical which is good. Not really holding high hopes for this cycle but a girl can still dream! Xx


----------



## rooster100

Oh sorry So can you put me down for the 17th stargazer! X


----------



## jesseleigh88

I'm feelin' awefully crampy, crabby, and I broke out terribly this am; doen't look good for me :(...


----------



## Praying4alil1

Can I get in on this thread too? AF is due the 14th I'm really going to try and wait until the 13th!!


----------



## tay_913

Hey girls, need opinions! I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor to track when I ovulate. It said I ovulated on May 22/23 which was CD10/11. AF isn't due until June 13th, but right now I'd be about 12 dpo. 

Should I test way early or was the monitor wacky? This is the first time I've tracked ovulation in the 2+ years we've been ttc so I'm not quite sure what my lp usually is.


----------



## jesseleigh88

tay_913 said:


> Hey girls, need opinions! I use the Clearblue Fertility Monitor to track when I ovulate. It said I ovulated on May 22/23 which was CD10/11. AF isn't due until June 13th, but right now I'd be about 12 dpo.
> 
> Should I test way early or was the monitor wacky? This is the first time I've tracked ovulation in the 2+ years we've been ttc so I'm not quite sure what my lp usually is.

Hmmmm, June 13th would put you at 21 dpo! I'd say you could test now, but I think your monitor may have been off, or maybe you O'd a few days after your smiley face. HTH :)


----------



## littlemisscie

I lied! Got my BFP this morning!!! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! Xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Ok ladies I'm driving myself crazy during this tww!!

I mc on 04/13 and got AF back on 05/18

I believe I O'd on the 30th, don't do temps but had really bad o pains on 29&30 was fine on 31.
We bd on the 24,27,29, early morning on 30 

So im guessing I'm about 5 dpo and I have a serious case of symptom spotting lol
3 dpo - Now cramping on and off on the right side
Been having lotiony white discharge
Now getting stuffy nose I know its way early but I'm going nuts!!

Sorry needed to vent ladies!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

littlemisscie said:


> I lied! Got my BFP this morning!!! :)

Congratulations!! :happydance: I can't believe how many BFPs we're getting already this month. Makes me feel more hopeful that I'll get mine :winkwink:


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Congrats littlemisscie how many dpo are you?


----------



## littlemisscie

I'm not quite sure. Ha. Probably like 14 or so. AF is due on the 6th. I'm not sure when I Od.We just bded every other day of the month


----------



## 28329

Yay, congrats on the bfp! What were your symptoms?
No more spotting today. I wouldn't have seen it if I wasn't looking for it. Don't know what it could be but I know what I want it to be.


----------



## littlemisscie

AF like cramping (thought my period was coming for sure!) on and off. A lot of CM (mostly watery and snot looking (panties would almost look liked I peed! haha) and my discharge has a stronger smell to it. Also have heartburn and my boobs hurt if you press on them. 

On saturday we bd and afterwards I was bleeding. I thought for sure AF was here so I decided Sunday would be CD1. Then the bleeding stopped and hadn't come back so I tested.



Good luck with your spotting 28329!


----------



## cathgibbs

Funny you say that today I had the most watery cm ever felt like I had peed lol heartburn and today I got a few pains in my left groin xxx


----------



## jesseleigh88

littlemisscie said:


> af like cramping (thought my period was coming for sure!) on and off. A lot of cm (mostly watery and snot looking (panties would almost look liked i peed! Haha) and my discharge has a stronger smell to it. Also have heartburn and my boobs hurt if you press on them.
> 
> On saturday we bd and afterwards i was bleeding. I thought for sure af was here so i decided sunday would be cd1. Then the bleeding stopped and hadn't come back so i tested.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your spotting 28329!

congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations!!


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats cbass929, cherrylee, and littlemisscie! H&H9mos to you all!

AFM I still haven't had another high temp since the other day so I guess that was just a fever. actually I was well below my usual temp today. had +opks June1st and 3rd at 12pm but later June 3rd the line had lightened and today its none existent. Thinking I will possibly O today at some point. BDed Friday night, yesterday evening and hopefully will again tonight. Hoping with all these :bfp:s that I will get some good luck sent my way!! If I have a temp increase tomorrow I will definitely be testing on or before fathers day! We'll see how things go. Really wanted that good news for my OH this month!


----------



## vava2

Wow!!!4th day of the month and already 8 BFPs.........Hope the trend continues. Could you please put me for testing on 24th June.........


----------



## stargazer01

cherrylee said:


> I asked to be put in for June 30th but I missed AF at the beginning
> Of this month and have a BFP!

Yay! Congrats!!! I added your bfp to the May count. :)
Best wishes to you!


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry for being offline so much lately! Things are slowing down a bit for me and I should be able to update more the next few days!

Congratulations on your :bfp: littlemisscie!!!

Welcome to June Testing and good Luck!
vava2
borntobemum
jesseleigh88
PocoHR
rooster100
Praying4alil1

So sorry af came sequeena. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

mindyb85 said:


> Can I join? I'm 6dpo today and had a big rise this morning :) took a cheapie :blush: I know, too early lol and :bfn:

Welcome Mindyb! What testing date can I add you to?
Good Luck!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Please let me know if I missed anything! I tried to be very careful, and go back through each page, but I may have missed something. 

Good Luck ladies!!! It's good to be back! :happydance:


----------



## EJPerkins

Congrats to all u ladies that got the bfp!!! How exciting!! I'm still pretty sure I'm out this month but will still test.. I just called the specialist and set up an appt in Aug. So I'm hopin that I get a bfp/ sticky bean before then..
Congrats again and h&h nine months to u all


----------



## stargazer01

*June 5*

kt_bee
isela
Moorebetter

:dust:​


----------



## jesseleigh88

stargazer01 said:


> Sorry for being offline so much lately! Things are slowing down a bit for me and I should be able to update more the next few days!
> 
> Congratulations on your :bfp: littlemisscie!!!
> 
> Welcome to June Testing and good Luck!
> vava2
> borntobemum
> jesseleigh88
> PocoHR
> rooster100
> Praying4alil1
> 
> So sorry af came sequeena. :hugs:

Thanks dear :)


----------



## jesseleigh88

Well, af just arrived for me, so it looks like a 9/10 dpo again :( ::sigh!::


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry that af came :hugs:


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Pretty sure I'm out too, been breaking out like crazy which usually means AF will get me. I tested again just now at 12dpo and it was a Bfn.


----------



## stargazer01

RockNRollBaby said:


> Pretty sure I'm out too, been breaking out like crazy which usually means AF will get me. I tested again just now at 12dpo and it was a Bfn.

Maybe it is still a little early for it to show up on a hpt. Maybe it was a late implantation? Some ladies don't get their bfp's until 15-16 dpo. Breaking out could be hormones from pregnancy too. 
I am still hopeful for you. :)


----------



## JudeHope

Hi,

Excuse the lack of understanding re: lingo and knowing posting etiquette. This is our first time. 
Had 5 day blastocyst transfer on Saturday. Transferred one donor embie (donated - my partner). 
All going well so far but feeling "different". Cramping, sore lower back, can't sleep, sore boobs, little rash. Not sure if over analyzing these or if they are medication related - progesterone. 

Hoping this is an open minded place as feeling unsure and would love to talk.


----------



## Vegan mum

littlemisscie said:


> I lied! Got my BFP this morning!!! :)

CONGRATULATIONS! BFP number 9!!!!!


----------



## 28329

Oh jesse, I'm so sorry the witch got you. Fx'd for this cycle.


----------



## jesseleigh88

Thanks girls for the hugs :). I am actually considering her starting this am since I didn't need "anything" last night. I wouldn't have known it was coming had I not checked cp before going to bed. Soooo, in theory my lp was 10 or 11 days, most likely my usual 11 :). 

My dd has her 1st bday on Sunday, so I'm gonna focus on that while I wait to O! My wait to O always seems like FOOORRREEEEVAAAHH lol, average cd 22.

Good luck to the rest of you girls, and maybe I'll see yas in testing in July :)


----------



## Ginyer

I posted on a different June testing thread so I hope it's ok that I'm here too. 11 or 12 DPO today ... 3 BFNs the last three days (hoping just too early...the latest i could have been yesterday was 11 dpo and it was late afternoon urine) Not testing today. I hope I can hold out till tomorrow.


----------



## stargazer01

Ginyer said:


> I posted on a different June testing thread so I hope it's ok that I'm here too. 11 or 12 DPO today ... 3 BFNs the last three days (hoping just too early...the latest i could have been yesterday was 11 dpo and it was late afternoon urine) Not testing today. I hope I can hold out till tomorrow.

Welcome Ginyer! Good Luck!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies what do you think? Xxz

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images70042


----------



## stargazer01

JudeHope said:


> Hi,
> 
> Excuse the lack of understanding re: lingo and knowing posting etiquette. This is our first time.
> Had 5 day blastocyst transfer on Saturday. Transferred one donor embie (donated - my partner).
> All going well so far but feeling "different". Cramping, sore lower back, can't sleep, sore boobs, little rash. Not sure if over analyzing these or if they are medication related - progesterone.
> 
> Hoping this is an open minded place as feeling unsure and would love to talk.

Welcome JudeHope, Good Luck testing this cycle! What date will you be testing? I can add you to our first page of testers. :)


----------



## laayyla

Can I have the 16th? good luck everyone!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I tested yesterday and got a BFN, but I think I may have ovulated later than I originally thought. I'm going to test again on Thursday. I'm having some good symptoms- creamy CM, sore boobs, major fatigue (went to bed when it was still light out yesterday!).


----------



## Praying4alil1

Grrrrr!!! This is the LONGEST 2WW ever!! I'm feeling really tired though, and very watery cloudy CM. Is this a good sign?


----------



## cathgibbs

praying - I had that yesterday to the point where i thought i had wet myself!!

If we did concieve would our cervix be opened or closed now?? 

tests that i have done yesterday and otday i think the bottom one is an evap tho xxx


----------



## Praying4alil1

cathgibbs said:


> praying - I had that yesterday to the point where i thought i had wet myself!!
> 
> If we did concieve would our cervix be opened or closed now??
> 
> tests that i have done yesterday and otday i think the bottom one is an evap tho xxx
> 
> View attachment 413487
> 
> 
> View attachment 413489
> 
> 
> View attachment 413493

I think those look pretty promising! 
My cervix is closed and high but I'm not sure where it should be if you are pregnant. 
Did you have any symptoms? But I definitely felt like I had wet myself yesterday as well!


----------



## Viridian Soul

I'm new so not entirely sure how this works, but I will be testing on *Sunday the 17th *if I still have no signs of AF.

I was due to O this past Friday eve/Saturday and I had NOTHING. I've been charting CM for well over eight months and even though my cycle varies 28 to 30 days sometimes, my O signs with EWCM are always 100% obvious and huge. So I don't think I O'd at all.

In fact, I'm not even sure that my AF for May was AF at all. I'm normally very heavy flow (sorry TMI!) for three days or so with spotting a day or two before and after. My last AF was light spotting all the way through (IB?). These things plus the fact that I have HUGE preg symptoms (nausea, sore/tender/swelling breasts, moodi/weepiness, light twinges and cramping, and so on and so on) makes me believe that I may in fact be in Week SEVEN now.

I POAS last Saturday morning (the 2nd) but I couldn't tell if the tiny, faint line that came up was an evap line or if it was the real deal. I was extremely anxious about the whole thing (because with my DS I had very low hcg counts and tested six weeks on my blood test at four MONTHS pregnant!) and I couldn't bear to sit and wait the entire ten minutes staring and waiting for that line to show up. I'd been hoping for a HUGE BFP, so I was pretty crushed. I decided after that that I wouldn't do another HPT until June's AF was definitely missing or still very weird.

Anyways, yeah. Put me down for the 17th!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Cathgibbs I think those look great how many dpo are you? I've been stalking you a little because we both mc on 04/13 so I'm pulling for us extra hard and of coarse all of the other ladies!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Hiya hun I'm 9dpo what about you? Did your cycle return to normal after the mc hun? Xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

I got af for the first time on 05/18 it was a lighter than usual but deff. AF. I O'd on 29 or 30 I'm guessing by CM and o pains I'm saying the 30th because had the worst pains then went away on 31 so I'm marking myself at 6 dpo today


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh not far behind me hun I had ad on may 13th and I'm 9dpo today! Xxx


----------



## Dylis

Damn I'm out of to July good luck to all left:dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Amyahsmommy

When are you going to test again Cathgibbs?

Sorry Dylis :-( FX for next month


----------



## cathgibbs

In a couple of hours and 2m am hun I'm a serial poas addict lol what about you chick xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Well I'm only 6 dpo so I'm going to start Friday then i will be 9 dpo (CD 22) I got a dark BFP on frer with last preg at CD 24 but didnt test before then so we will see


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh gl hun you will have to let me know how you get on! Xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Will do!!! Keep us posted on yours later


----------



## RAFwife

Hi, can I be added to June 18th please?


----------



## cathgibbs

I think I just had another pos very faint but came up within the 10 minutes! Going to test 2m morning again lol xxz


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Yay!!!! FX for you!!_


----------



## Praying4alil1

cathgibbs said:


> I think I just had another pos very faint but came up within the 10 minutes! Going to test 2m morning again lol xxz

Post pictures!! I wanna see! :happydance:


----------



## Curlyq111

Well, since I posted a pic of a very faint line on an ic, I've had two other ic tests with the same faint line. Not do for af till sat, so am gonna wait a few days for the digital, just is too early and the line is too faint. But, I'm super hopeful!! I'm at a conference and have a roommate, so am having to be sneaky, lol!


----------



## Praying4alil1

Curlyq111 said:


> Well, since I posted a pic of a very faint line on an ic, I've had two other ic tests with the same faint line. Not do for af till sat, so am gonna wait a few days for the digital, just is too early and the line is too faint. But, I'm super hopeful!! I'm at a conference and have a roommate, so am having to be sneaky, lol!

How many dpo are you?


----------



## Curlyq111

Praying4alil1 said:


> Curlyq111 said:
> 
> 
> Well, since I posted a pic of a very faint line on an ic, I've had two other ic tests with the same faint line. Not do for af till sat, so am gonna wait a few days for the digital, just is too early and the line is too faint. But, I'm super hopeful!! I'm at a conference and have a roommate, so am having to be sneaky, lol!
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

I'm 12dpo, have gotten very faint lines since 10dpo, is still pretty light, but is definitely there. Haven't had any symptoms, except for last night my tummy felt off, just a little queasy, but that's been all!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and good luck testing!
laayyla
Viridian Soul
RAFwife

Curlyq111 - I hope those lines turn nice and dark for you soon!! Keep us posted!

Sorry Dylis. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you change me to 26th please don't know
why i said 28th im due on 26th going to try wait till then
to test hopefully i will hold out!


----------



## JudeHope

Thank you Stargazer01. Can you please add us to the June 13th testers. 
Good luck girls, fingers and toes crossed for each and every one of you x


----------



## stargazer01

Becyboo__x said:


> Can you change me to 26th please don't know
> why i said 28th im due on 26th going to try wait till then
> to test hopefully i will hold out!

Good Luck! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

JudeHope said:


> Thank you Stargazer01. Can you please add us to the June 13th testers.
> Good luck girls, fingers and toes crossed for each and every one of you x

Thank you! Crossing fingers and toes for you too! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*May 6*

RockNRollBaby
Hpe_1
Shannon30
jesseleigh88
Ginyer

:dust:​


----------



## cathgibbs

done another test, another faint line!! wll try to post pics as soon as xxx


----------



## GraceER

So I just tested, I'm 13dpo and BFN... But I just checked the leaflet and it said not to use till 15dpo! Grr! Still in limbo


----------



## cathgibbs

What do you think ladies?? xxx should it still be this faint at 10dpo? xxx


----------



## yellow11

It won't be nice and dark till after af is due. But yup that is a bfp there. It will get darker. A frer should show a darker line, or a digi will tell you for certain. Congratulations :dance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, i think ill use my digi tomorrow, i just booked my drs appointment but i booked it for the 15th, ill be 4wks and 5days then do you think i should change it sooner? xxx


----------



## yellow11

It's up to you hun can you wait that long? The longer the better though. More chance of high blood levels. So excited for you :dance: eeeekkk! :)


----------



## cathgibbs

hahaha i really dont know lol!! i think ill see how i feel in the morning! if my digi says pregnant then theres no way i can wait till Friday lol! the sooner i see the Dr the sooner he can send my form off to MW etc i know i wont hear from her until 6 weeks (ish) but i feel better  thank you hun! im so nervous! xxx


----------



## 28329

That's a bfp!! Woo hoo. Congratulations.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun!!! I think its so faint as its meant to be used 4 days before AF and af isnt due until Sunday! xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

removed.


----------



## kraftykoala

Right, I'm 7dpo so put me down for testing on the 13th please :D


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi there ladies! I'm currently 5 dpo (or perhaps even 4 dpo) and I'm due to test on the 25th June (when AF is due) but of course I will be testing - and already am - early! :blush:

I'm excited to be here and wait with you all. The 2WW seems very long and we need to stick together! A bit about myself...

The short version: my partner and I flew to Melbourne to meet our donor and we did 2 inseminations (one day before O, and one day after O) but since my cycle went a bit skew-whif, it was earlier than we intended, so swaying for a girl was thrown out, but hopefully fate steps in! At this point, I would be over the moon to be simply pregnant, since each month we will need to fly interstate for our sperm! :wacko: 

Symptoms (imaginary or not): cramps, increasing in intensity over the previous days; lower backache; shooting pains (not overly painful though) down my right thigh tonight; feeling like I might pull my groin muscle at times, when stepping up; tired; nauseous at times.

Okay, that's about it! Good luck everyone!:dust:


----------



## tay_913

Had a huge temp drop this morning, not feeling the greatest about this month:(


----------



## stargazer01

cathgibbs said:


> What do you think ladies?? xxx should it still be this faint at 10dpo? xxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 414083

Congratulations! :happydance: You are are 10th bfp so far!!! 
I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun! until the digi tells me im pregnant then ill believe it  xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to June Testing! Good Luck!!!

Kraftykoala
Sunflowerbub


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thank you for the warm welcome, Stargazer!

A development with symptoms tonight!!!!!! Got a few waves of nausea followed by chunks in my throat (tmi sorry)!!!!! I have only ever had this when I was pg with DD, and it was a sign before I even tested pos!! YAY!!! FX'd!

Good luck, ladies, and I will stalk, I mean read, the thread tomorrow.


----------



## Medzi

tay_913 said:


> Had a huge temp drop this morning, not feeling the greatest about this month:(

I had one this morning too so feeling the same way... :(


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats girls!!!!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks hun! xxx


----------



## stargazer01

SunflowerBub said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, Stargazer!
> 
> A development with symptoms tonight!!!!!! Got a few waves of nausea followed by chunks in my throat (tmi sorry)!!!!! I have only ever had this when I was pg with DD, and it was a sign before I even tested pos!! YAY!!! FX'd!
> 
> Good luck, ladies, and I will stalk, I mean read, the thread tomorrow.

Sounds good if you've had those symptoms before with a bfp! I'm hopeful for you!!! :)


----------



## Nicola27

congrats to all the BFP ladies! I can't believe there's so many already! xx


----------



## alicatt

WOW! I was just looking at all the positives on the front page, looks like June is the month! Congrats everyone!!!

I hope to join you, but it will be another week or 2 before I will know, I'm slated to test around the 24th-26th of June.


----------



## onebumpplease

Although my chart looks really awful, I think there is a chance I O'd 6 x days ago. I've been on a raised dosage of thyroxin this cycle and I think if you were able to take a look at my chart my temps finally settled CD33-CD38(possible O day). 

I'm therefore going to say Testing on 16th June :) At last, I've waited a long time on this chance. Test day will be CD44 if AF doesn't arrive. 

I shall let you know if I'm not convinced by O and change test date. (Really hope not, this waiting spell is over for me).

CONGRATULATIONS to those BFPs, I'm sure there is extra :babydust: kicking about here...


----------



## FlowerPower11

WOW just come online after few days away and look at all the BFP's this is FANTASTIC!!! Hubby and I have said we're really gonna go for it this month, every other day for the next three weeks to cover all ground!! LOL!! After two months TTC with no joy (sorry those of you who have been trying longer I know that's not long) but its been so dissapointing when you really think its gonna be 'the month' but then we thought about it and we were like errrrmmmm...we probably could have tried a bit harder!! We tend to slow down on the old BD'ing after day 15 of my cycle and I had a slightly longer cycle last month so who knows I could be ovulating later than I think....fingers crossed everyone, really wanna see my BFP flashing on the front page by the end of June.
xxxxxx


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls,

OneBump - I agree with FF on O date... so I agree that you are 7dpo today. Nice thermal shift and opk girl! Good luck! :)

Alicatt - I think I am meant to test same time as you, too!! FX'd for us! June seems to be a good month for bfps indeed!!! 

Flowerpower - go for it, girl!!! Every other day is a great idea!! I was extremely fertile when conceiving my kids, but the only time I conceived after the second attempt was because I did that too, whereas the month before I bd'd every day and it was a bfn! So... there you go! A great plan I think! GL!

This morning my temps were crazy! Does anyone have any thoughts on why my temp jumped around so much in the space of 5 minutes when all I was doing was lying there after having slept soundly!?! It went from 36.18 to 36.10 to 36.22. Frustrating indeed! I thought I would take the higher one, lol! Any thoughts? Last night I went to bed and still had those persistant chunks in my throat (sorry tmi) which I consider a very good sign since I had that with DD and that was my first sign (as well as constipation) with her before I tested pos. FX'd!!!! 

How are we all feeling today? Any new s&s, imagined or otherwise? Another day closer to testing, girls!! Hope I don't get cross-eyed looking at so many tests!! haha!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I'm having several positive symptoms! Breast tenderness, creamy CM, fatigue, cramping...and all this has been going on for a couple days now. Is having a runny nose a symptom? I've had that the last two days. Both days, I thought I got a nosebleed, because it just suddenly gushed out...but it was just clear and watery.


----------



## RockNRollBaby

alicatt said:


> WOW! I was just looking at all the positives on the front page, looks like June is the month! Congrats everyone!!!
> 
> I hope to join you, but it will be another week or 2 before I will know, I'm slated to test around the 24th-26th of June.

Is that a dachshund in your picture???!!

Good luck everyone! Figured AF would show up today, no signs of her. Won't be testing at least until Sat now if no AF. I tested on 9,10,11 dpo and all were bfns so I'm not feeling too optimistic.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I just got a faint line on a test...I'm not 100% sure yet, but it might be a :bfp:! I posted it in pregnancy tests, go look!


----------



## danielle1984

I saw it Dragon! I looks like a BFP to me!! Congrats


----------



## danielle1984

I'm trying for a March baby! If I get a BFP this cycle it would be early March.


----------



## Macmad

I'm out this month, witch got me. Onto next cycle  x


----------



## SunflowerBub

Aw, so sorry to hear MacMad! You seem to have a good attitude though! Not in too much of a mess. It's hard not to fall into a pit of despair when you get that frickin witch!! Let next month be it for you!! Perhaps this will be the last AF for quite a while?! :)


----------



## Macmad

SunflowerBub said:


> Aw, so sorry to hear MacMad! You seem to have a good attitude though! Not in too much of a mess. It's hard not to fall into a pit of despair when you get that frickin witch!! Let next month be it for you!! Perhaps this will be the last AF for quite a while?! :)

Thanks sunflowerbub! I can't really complain, I'm very lucky to be blessed with a beautiful daughter already and I've only just started TTC #2. I know how lucky I am when I see so many other ladies who have been trying for so long. My heart goes out to them. Sending lots of baby dust to everyone else :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kaychiro

Well, I'm out this month. Looks like it was an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Amyahsmommy

So I caved took a dollar tree test at about 2 am it was BFN not even a squinter/upside downer :-(
I'm 8 dpo today so thinking I'm out


----------



## yellow11

No way!! Your not out yet!! 8dpo is waaayyyy to early to be put.
Implantation an happen right up to 14dpo. Most likely 10dpo or 11dpo so no, your not out yet. It's not over till :witch: arrives


----------



## yellow11

kaychiro said:


> Well, I'm out this month. Looks like it was an anovulatory cycle.

:hugs: better luck this cycle hun. Fxd for you :)


----------



## yellow11

Amyahsmommy said:


> So I caved took a dollar tree test at about 2 am it was BFN not even a squinter/upside downer :-(
> I'm 8 dpo today so thinking I'm out




yellow11 said:


> No way!! Your not out yet!! 8dpo is waaayyyy to early to be put.
> Implantation an happen right up to 14dpo. Most likely 10dpo or 11dpo so no, your not out yet. It's not over till :witch: arrives

Also dollar tree hpts are not frers so even if implantation has occured its not sensitive enough to pick it up!


----------



## cathgibbs

i agree 8dpo is wayyyyy too early hun! xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Thanks for giving me some hopes ladies I just got discouraged because it says it can pick up hormone levels of 25. I'm 8 dpo now going to try and hold out and see if AF stays away but I might cave and test before then. FX


----------



## cathgibbs

try a day or 2 before AF is due hun, no point in saying wait and see if af shows because i know how hard it is! xxx


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Yea I think ill get a frer and use on Saturday a.m that will be 10 dpo and I'm due for AF on Wednesday


----------



## Moorebetter

Amyahsmommy wayyyyyyyyyy too early! fx gl!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

I think my brain new it was too early but once I saw it I convinced myself I was out because I've been symptom spotting like crazy maybe waiting will be easier now. Thank you for all your encouragement


----------



## DragonflyWing

Got a :bfp: this morning! 

I can't stop shaking...I'm so afraid this is a dream!


----------



## echo

12 dpo, temp is still up. 2 days until the :witch: is due.....


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Congrats dragonfly!!!


----------



## 28329

Yay dragon...congratulations!!


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats Dragonfly!!! BFP's are flying out this month!! how far gone are you hun xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

4 weeks today :D


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Dragonfly! I took a look and my frer looked identical to that at 10 dpo when I was preggo! Yay!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi Amyahsmommy, Check out this site....
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=8

It studied heaps of *pregnant* women's tests and it came up that 70.3% of them had a false negative at 8dpo. So..... don't count yourself out, chicky!! :)


----------



## Medzi

I'm out - temp plummeted today and AF has slowly started :(


----------



## SunflowerBub

OMG!!!! *DRAGONFLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Thank you!

I'm sorry Medzi :hugs: sending you :dust: for July!


----------



## yellow11

Massive congratulations dragonfly :happydance:


----------



## tay_913

Temp went back up this morning and I'm having slight cramps at 15 dpo. I haven't tested yet because af isn't due until June 13th.


----------



## Moorebetter

*Macmad* thanks for your kind words!!
*
congratulations dragonfly *

*SunflowerBub* have you done your IUI this month? I thinking thats our next step! 

fx for everyone!!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Okay ladies... what do you think about this..

On 10dpo and 12dpo I took 2 internet cheapies both -

Af was supposed to come on June 5... its the 7th.
*
BUT* I havent had any signs of a + but I also havent had any sign AF is coming..

its weird.. to test or not to test? that is the question


----------



## Curlyq111

Well, I'm cautiously saying I think I'm a bfp! Have had faint lines on my ic's everyday since 10dpo. Waiting till sat when af is due to take a digital. I've had no symptoms though, feel totally normal. So that's why it still hasn't sunk in that I'm seeing lines! Ahhh!!


----------



## MD1223

Hi ladies, I am a little late, but mind if I join you? Stargazer, do you mind adding me for June 14?

Thanks! 

Congrats to all the :bfp:s already!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

*Curlyq111 wow thats awesome!!! congrats!*


----------



## DragonflyWing

Curlyq111 said:


> Well, I'm cautiously saying I think I'm a bfp! Have had faint lines on my ic's everyday since 10dpo. Waiting till sat when af is due to take a digital. I've had no symptoms though, feel totally normal. So that's why it still hasn't sunk in that I'm seeing lines! Ahhh!!

Congratulations!! I'm waiting until Saturday to do a digital, too. When will you be due?


----------



## MD1223

Moorebetter said:


> Okay ladies... what do you think about this..
> 
> On 10dpo and 12dpo I took 2 internet cheapies both -
> 
> Af was supposed to come on June 5... its the 7th.
> *
> BUT* I havent had any signs of a + but I also havent had any sign AF is coming..
> 
> its weird.. to test or not to test? that is the question

Good luck! Sounds promising!! FX'd for you. :dust:


----------



## MD1223

Congratulations, *DragonFly and CurlyQ*! Wishing you both a very happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance: And, praying those digi's come in super strong!


----------



## munchkinlove

congrats dragonflywing and curlyq!!!!!! cant wait to see those digitals!!!


----------



## munchkinlove

Moorebetter said:


> Okay ladies... what do you think about this..
> 
> On 10dpo and 12dpo I took 2 internet cheapies both -
> 
> Af was supposed to come on June 5... its the 7th.
> *
> BUT* I havent had any signs of a + but I also havent had any sign AF is coming..
> 
> its weird.. to test or not to test? that is the question

how many dpo are you today?....sometimes tests wont pick up until 14/15dpo so dont count your self out yet.


----------



## Curlyq111

DragonflyWing said:


> Curlyq111 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm cautiously saying I think I'm a bfp! Have had faint lines on my ic's everyday since 10dpo. Waiting till sat when af is due to take a digital. I've had no symptoms though, feel totally normal. So that's why it still hasn't sunk in that I'm seeing lines! Ahhh!!
> 
> Congratulations!! I'm waiting until Saturday to do a digital, too. When will you be due?Click to expand...

Awesome, good luck!! Ff says I'd be due feb 14th, how awesome!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

im 15dpo today


----------



## munchkinlove

id test again!!!! good luck!!!


----------



## DiscoRia

Congrats to the many BFPs... sadly I got my period a day early this month. BOOO! 

I am full of hope for this cycle though... going to be so relaxed about it. Maybe that's the key? ;)


----------



## MarathonMama

Hi all! I have been stalking your thread for a few days now and I can't help but to feel the excitement and positive energy from you all! I have 2 boys and hubby and I weren't planning for a 3rd... but we weren't preventing either. I am thinking that I o'd on June 1st, puts me at 6dpo, and I can't help but feeling that #3 may be on the way. Stargazer, can you put me down for testing on June 18th? Thanks and good luck to all!!:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

thanks I think im going to wait until in the am! gl to you also!


----------



## Moorebetter

welcome *MarathonMama* and FX!!


----------



## Macmad

DragonflyWing said:


> 4 weeks today :D

Massive congratulations!


----------



## Mattsgirl

just wanted to let you know af came this morning. And it can't happen this cycle cuz dh will be outta town for two weeks during my assumed fertile period.


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats to our new bfp's!!! :wohoo:
:bfp: Dragonflywing :bfp:
:bfp: Curlyq111 :bfp:

Welcome to our new testers! Good Luck to you!
onebumpplease
MD1223
MarathonMama

So sorry af came to visit you ladies. :hugs:
Macmad
Medzi
DiscoRia
Mattsgirl


----------



## TashaJ

I am waiting for June 18 or 20 to test. I really want that BFP.:baby::hugs:


----------



## TashaJ

Can u pls put me on your tread for test day june20th. thank u


----------



## stargazer01

TashaJ said:


> Can u pls put me on your tread for test day june20th. thank u

Welcome TashaJ!!! Good Luck Testing!

:dust:


----------



## EJPerkins

Af hasn't shown her face yet.. I'm scared to test, cuz I know its gonna be a bfn.. maybe ill just wait till Sat when we get home and test then if she hasn't shown up.. since I have pcos and my low levels its best I don't test so I don't have the disappointment
Congratulations to all the new bfps.. I'm thinkin Aug is gonna be my month, goin to c the specialist then..


----------



## stargazer01

*June 8*

EJPerkins
Remucar
Love.Out.Loud
Amyahsmommy


:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

EJPerkins said:


> Af hasn't shown her face yet.. I'm scared to test, cuz I know its gonna be a bfn.. maybe ill just wait till Sat when we get home and test then if she hasn't shown up.. since I have pcos and my low levels its best I don't test so I don't have the disappointment
> Congratulations to all the new bfps.. I'm thinkin Aug is gonna be my month, goin to c the specialist then..

Good Luck when you test. I hope you get a nice surprise bfp!!


----------



## Scarlet369

According to FF I am 5dpo so I dunno. Im not completely convinced but I am going to test on the 17th and 22nd if I dont have AF. If I have a 22 day cycle again AF will be due the 14th and I will be 15dpo on fathers day so Im thinking theirs a pretty good chance I could get a BFP by then if we succeeded. Then the 23rd is OHs birthday so If I havent gotten AF by then I'm testing for sure the 22nd because we're going out and I dont want to drink more then a glass of whine if Im pregnant.


----------



## Canisa

Yayyy congrats to the newest BFPs! Great to see so many more!!! Hope June makes the record for the highest number of BFPs ;)


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies!

So happy for all the positives! It makes me have hope for myself!

Not too much to report. I'm trying not to really pay attention, just taking my prenatals and hoping for the best. I have been having some cray temps, but we are traveling and staying in different places, (some really warm, others air conditioned) Has anyone else had crazy temps while traveling?


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey ladies,

Sorry to all those who are out this cycle... but good luck for two weeks' time!!!!! Fx'd for you all!

Congrats to those who got their beloved BFP!!!! That is truly wonderful news!

*Stargazer*, do you mind putting me as due to test on Wed 13 June please? That is 12dpo and I figure that's safe. :)

I woke up feeling nauseous this morning, and it hasn't really left me. Those chunks in my throat felt the last two evenings are now here today since this morning. Fx'd!! :)


----------



## Remucar

I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.


----------



## Vegan mum

Remucar said:


> I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
> It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.

CONGRATULATIONS! Sending lots of baby glue. Good luck x


----------



## PocoHR

congrats to all the bfps!!!!!


----------



## echo

Spotting at 13 dpo, so I'm out. 

Congrats to the BFP's and :hugs: to those who are out.

I'm going on a break. I'll be back in the fall.


----------



## sequeena

Congratulations on all the :bfp:s! 

Echo enjoy your break :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

Remucar said:


> I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
> It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.

Congrats! I hope its your sticky bean! H&H 9mos to you


----------



## yellow11

ladies, could you please have a look at my journal, link is in signature and tell me if you can see the faint lines in my pic i posted.
Ive been getting faint lines since yesterday morning, slightly more visable this morning but still squinters.
the camera isnt picking it up in my opinion they are more visable in real life, but one of the ladies can see them from the pic, im getting excited and dont wanna get my hopes up, what do you think?
Thanks


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congrats to all BFPs!

As for me, the :witch: got me :( Not too upset tho, happy that I can start a fresh cycle adding more things to what I'm going to do differently. This will be our 3rd cycle, and I knew it wouldn't come as quickly as I want it to be.


----------



## MD1223

Remucar said:


> I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
> It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.

Awesome!! Congratulations, Remucar! Praying for a happy and healthy 9 months for you!! :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Sorry to all those who are out this cycle... but good luck for two weeks' time!!!!! Fx'd for you all!
> 
> Congrats to those who got their beloved BFP!!!! That is truly wonderful news!
> 
> *Stargazer*, do you mind putting me as due to test on Wed 13 June please? That is 12dpo and I figure that's safe. :)
> 
> I woke up feeling nauseous this morning, and it hasn't really left me. Those chunks in my throat felt the last two evenings are now here today since this morning. Fx'd!! :)

*Sunflower* - I am 8 dpo today too and woke up feeling strangely nauseous. I kept telling DH we can't get our hopes up b/c sometimes I just do feel nauseous in the mornings. But this did feel a tiny bit different. I gagged while brushing my teeth and, different from usual, it took me a while to feel normal again. FX'd this is a good sign for us!!!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Remucar said:


> I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
> It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Congrats to all the new BFP. I'm 9 dpo just took a test but kind of confused because not even the control loine is dark and I know they are all super duper dark when I take them...any ideas?


----------



## mrslouiseb

Amyahsmommy said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP. I'm 9 dpo just took a test but kind of confused because not even the control loine is dark and I know they are all super duper dark when I take them...any ideas?

maybe test again hun gl xx


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats on your bfp :bfp: Remucar :bfp: !! :wohoo:

Sorry af got you ladies. :hugs:
echo
RockNRollBaby


----------



## Moorebetter

she finally showed her face today :( count me out!

gl ladies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Amyahsmommy said:


> Congrats to all the new BFP. I'm 9 dpo just took a test but kind of confused because not even the control loine is dark and I know they are all super duper dark when I take them...any ideas?

make sure they arent expired or anything like that!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Anyone know the sensitivity of the kroger brand? I've searched and cant find it but I just looked on yhe box and it said use as early as missed period so maybe since I'm only 9 dpo still too early for this test?


----------



## alicatt

I had my first IUI this morning, and will have another tomorrow. I should ovulate either late tonight or early tomorrow, so I'm about to start my 2WW.

Congrats to those that got their :bfp::happydance:
So sorry to those that saw :af:, :hugs:

Ali


----------



## DragonflyWing

Good luck alicatt!


----------



## stargazer01

Moorebetter said:


> she finally showed her face today :( count me out!
> 
> gl ladies!!!!!!!!

:hugs: sorry af came for a visit. :( I'm hoping July is just as lucky as June has been so far! I will start a new thread soon, good luck in July! Hope it is your lucky month. :)


----------



## nesSAH

Wow! June ladies are on a roll! Congratulations to all the expecting mothers :hugs: have a happy and healthy 9 months all!


----------



## nesSAH

For those who AF got... :hugs: and here is to hoping this fresh cycle brings even better news :dust:


----------



## alicatt

DragonflyWing said:


> Good luck alicatt!

OHH.. due on Valentines day.. that is awesome!
If I'm successful, my due date will be around the end of Feb, beginning of March.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hi girls,

Feel a bit down this morning... all of this waiting has gotten the better of me I guess. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm so impatient and each day drags and feels like forever. I just feel like maybe I am wrong and my mind is creating these symptoms and faint lines on the tests. This morning's test is pretty faint, and possibly not even there!! Haha!



> Sunflower - I am 8 dpo today too and woke up feeling strangely nauseous. I kept telling DH we can't get our hopes up b/c sometimes I just do feel nauseous in the mornings. But this did feel a tiny bit different. I gagged while brushing my teeth and, different from usual, it took me a while to feel normal again. FX'd this is a good sign for us!!!!

MD - how are you feeling today? I feel fine! Cranky, but fine. No nausea or anything. Last night in bed I had a couple of sharp shooting pains down my right thigh, but otherwise, nothing. :(

Alicatt - wow!! Good luck with the IUI!!!! We did IUI a week ago but we did it ourselves with a known donor. FXd for this month for you!!!! Just takes one perfectly timed try!!!! 

Okay, gotta get cooking for my friend's party.... last thing I feel like is going to a party. I love the baking/cooking part, but putting on a smile for everyone, and getting dressed up... :( It's a dressup party too, but I have nothing to wear! 

Have a good day ladies, and sorry to be a drag!

Edit: Just thought I would put a pic of the test last night after holding for 5 hours!
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-08_7dpo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs. T

June 15th please!!! :)


----------



## Vegan mum

SunflowerBub said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Feel a bit down this morning... all of this waiting has gotten the better of me I guess. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm so impatient and each day drags and feels like forever. I just feel like maybe I am wrong and my mind is creating these symptoms and faint lines on the tests. This morning's test is pretty faint, and possibly not even there!! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunflower - I am 8 dpo today too and woke up feeling strangely nauseous. I kept telling DH we can't get our hopes up b/c sometimes I just do feel nauseous in the mornings. But this did feel a tiny bit different. I gagged while brushing my teeth and, different from usual, it took me a while to feel normal again. FX'd this is a good sign for us!!!!
> 
> MD - how are you feeling today? I feel fine! Cranky, but fine. No nausea or anything. Last night in bed I had a couple of sharp shooting pains down my right thigh, but otherwise, nothing. :(
> 
> Alicatt - wow!! Good luck with the IUI!!!! We did IUI a week ago but we did it ourselves with a known donor. FXd for this month for you!!!! Just takes one perfectly timed try!!!!
> 
> Okay, gotta get cooking for my friend's party.... last thing I feel like is going to a party. I love the baking/cooking part, but putting on a smile for everyone, and getting dressed up... :( It's a dressup party too, but I have nothing to wear!
> 
> Have a good day ladies, and sorry to be a drag!
> 
> Edit: Just thought I would put a pic of the test last night after holding for 5 hours!Click to expand...

x


----------



## Vegan mum

SunflowerBub said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Feel a bit down this morning... all of this waiting has gotten the better of me I guess. I know it hasn't been long, but I'm so impatient and each day drags and feels like forever. I just feel like maybe I am wrong and my mind is creating these symptoms and faint lines on the tests. This morning's test is pretty faint, and possibly not even there!! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sunflower - I am 8 dpo today too and woke up feeling strangely nauseous. I kept telling DH we can't get our hopes up b/c sometimes I just do feel nauseous in the mornings. But this did feel a tiny bit different. I gagged while brushing my teeth and, different from usual, it took me a while to feel normal again. FX'd this is a good sign for us!!!!
> 
> MD - how are you feeling today? I feel fine! Cranky, but fine. No nausea or anything. Last night in bed I had a couple of sharp shooting pains down my right thigh, but otherwise, nothing. :(
> 
> Alicatt - wow!! Good luck with the IUI!!!! We did IUI a week ago but we did it ourselves with a known donor. FXd for this month for you!!!! Just takes one perfectly timed try!!!!
> 
> Okay, gotta get cooking for my friend's party.... last thing I feel like is going to a party. I love the baking/cooking part, but putting on a smile for everyone, and getting dressed up... :( It's a dressup party too, but I have nothing to wear!
> 
> Have a good day ladies, and sorry to be a drag!
> 
> Edit: Just thought I would put a pic of the test last night after holding for 5 hours!Click to expand...

Hey Hun! I was looking at the wrong line (the shadow) but nonetheless I can see the real very faint line too. It's hard when it's early on and they're squinters.... Good luck retesting x


----------



## yellow11

well.... Ok ladies. I got a positive digi, I also got a darker frer, However...... There was some fresh blood when I wiped. Not a massive amount. Enough to cover about half/third of the tissue paper, it was quite mucusy and def red. I've had a few cramps but higher than af cramps. Really s***ing myself. It seems to have stopped now. But what's wrong with me? No clots or anything. Just fresh red blood. Online said ib does NOT look like af, this did. Worried.


----------



## cathgibbs

the best thing to do hun is just wait for a few days and see if you bleed any more or go to the drs and ask for a hcg bleeds done, every 48 hours to see if numbers rise? im sure its IB chick xxxxxx


----------



## yellow11

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w411/yellow1110/IMAG0231.jpg


----------



## yellow11

Cath. If this eggy sticks for me I am right behind you. Edd18th Feb!


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhh FX for us both then hun!! i really hope it was just ib bleeding, im sure tho if it was the worst it would carry on bleeding as AF, im not 100% sure tho!!!

i dont know how to ork out my EDD as my 2 cycles before first BFP were 27 days long then after my mc on april 13th it took 30 days for AF to appear so i dont know if i would class my cycles as 27 or 30 lol either way im due in Feb and ill be 4 weeks 2m lol xxx


----------



## yellow11

Take it from the first day of your last af. That's what doc will do. 40weeks from then. 
Thanks hun. It was only one toilet trip that it was there and that was over 1 hour ago. So Fxd that its IB. 
I


----------



## cathgibbs

i know but i wanted to be 4 weeks not 3wks6dys lol!! haha feeling so sickly these past few days and im not even 4 weeks yet, got a feeling MS is going to hit me hard! xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Remucar said:


> I never thought I would get to write this post!! I just did a FRER, 9 dpo, absolutely NO symptoms at all, and got my :bfp:!!!!
> It is my first cycle on clomid! Im scared to death after 2 m/cs.

What a beautiful post. Congratulations :)

Congrats to all the BFPs . Happy and Healthy 9 months all.

:hugs: for anyone who needs it for whatever reason!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Manucar* - congratulations!!!! That is absolutely wonderful news!!!! :)
*Yellow* - Congrats to you, too!!! Hopefully the blood is just a bit of imp.spotting. Praying that your little one sticks there for the whole 9 months!  
Have a great night ladies, and I'm thinking of you all on this crazy journey of ups and downs (isn't that an understatement!?!) lol.


----------



## yellow11

Thanks sunflower :) Blood has def stopped. It was only on one wipe this morning and line is still dark. 
I'm happy now and am amazed I've got my bfp!!


----------



## 28329

Yellow's pregnant :happydance:


----------



## MD1223

*Sunflower* - I'm not feeling ANYTHING this morning either! Glad to know I'm not the only one. I turned to DH this am and said I defy don't feel preggo this morning. You are getting faint lines? That's awesome!! I haven't tested yet but did try an opk last night and got a faint line - Obvi cant really read into that. I think I may test tomorrow morning ... GL!!!! :dust:

*Yellow* - so glad you are feeling better. Sounds like IB or a tiny bit of breakthrough bleeding defy not AF - was so little. Praying for a very happy and healthy 9 months for you!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EJPerkins

Just tested and just like I suspected a big bfn.. I think its just my pcos that's playing mind games with me.. gonna start provera Monday to jump start af.. hate to do but I don't like this waitin around either for her to show..
Congrats to all the new bfps..
I'll get one of those someday, and hope it sticks..
H&h nine months ladies..
On to July for me


----------



## stargazer01

:wohoo: Congratulations to our newest bfp!!!

:bfp: yellow11 :bfp:

Sooooo excited for you!!! :dance:
Snuggle in nice and tight little bean. :)


----------



## Curlyq111

Despite the positive tests since 10dpo, af came in full force today. Sooo frustrating, those rests had my hopes up! :(


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry Curlyq. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

*Here's the July Testing Thread Link:*

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ng-bringing-home-march-april-2013-babies.html


----------



## LeahMSta

:hugs: Sorry curlyq.


----------



## 28329

So so sorry curly.


----------



## stargazer01

*June 10*

lorojovanos 
MrsAmk

:dust:​


----------



## Love.Out.Loud

AF came today... such a disappointment. I really had a feeling that this month was it. Guess not....


----------



## isela

AF came June 5th :growlmad:


----------



## cathgibbs

Sorry ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Sorry ladies :hug:

I hope you get that egg next cycle! Bunches of baby dust to both of you. 

:dust:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls,

I'm so sorry for all the BFNs this cycle for so many of you!!! There seems to be clusters of BFPs and BFNs alike!! Fingers crossed for next month for all of you ladies! Be good to yourselves and treat yourself to something lovely! You deserve it! :hugs:

Symptoms (perceived or real??? haha). Well, the nausea came on again today, particularly at night again, coming in waves and making me salivate. Last night it came on rather late even though the rest of the day I felt very little. Got the chunks in my throat again, feeling dizzy, and EXTREMELY TIRED! Cramps are on the left, right, and middle. Very emotionally sensitive, too. Weeing a lot, also.

Tests: Did a digi and it was negative. FRER, negative. Confirm, negative. Internet cheapie had a distinct faint line. So.... I'm hanging on for dear life to that ic!!! haha!!!! The line was the strongest very faint line I have had so far! lol!! :dance:

*MD1223*, how did you go today? Any symptoms today? :thumbup:

I'm excited about my faint line and symptoms, but can't help but be a bit reserved until we get that strong line or pos digi result. I will be surprised if it's negative for this month, considering how I feel!! :sick: 

Congrats to all of those with BFPs this month and bring on even more for July Testers!!!!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry the witch came for a visit. :hugs:
*Love.Out.Loud
isela

**SunflowerBub* - your symptoms are looking so good! I hope that line turns nice and dark!


----------



## yellow11

Good luck sunflower :) fx'd


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm a little late to the party, but DH and I have just decided to start NTNP again following an ectopic pg with methotrexate shot in march :cry:

Anyways Im cd14 today, not sure about ov as I don't chart or anything, but af is due on 25th so I'll be testing then unless anything happens that makes me want to earlier :haha:

Lots of :dust: to everyone still to test and :hugs: to all that af has shown up for xx


----------



## rooster100

Congrats on the bfp yellow! X


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi can I join? Will be testing on 17th 

Baby dust to all! :dust:

Louise x


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome! Good Luck Testing in June!!!

baby_maybe
LouiseSix

:dust:


----------



## Wanna Bump

Hi,

I'm v new to BnB, but will be testing on 22nd June. Am currently 4dpo with uncertain symptoms and trying hard NOT to SS! Not sure hubby and I did enough BD around O - 2 days before and on day of I think! (I have long irregular cycles.)

Still fingers crossed for all you ladies! I'll be looking out for all your :bfp:'s!


----------



## stargazer01

Wanna Bump said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm v new to BnB, but will be testing on 22nd June. Am currently 4dpo with uncertain symptoms and trying hard NOT to SS! Not sure hubby and I did enough BD around O - 2 days before and on day of I think! (I have long irregular cycles.)
> 
> Still fingers crossed for all you ladies! I'll be looking out for all your :bfp:'s!

Welcome! Good Luck! :)


----------



## yellow11

rooster100 said:


> Congrats on the bfp yellow! X

Thanks rooster, good luck this cycle hun :) xx


----------



## yellow11

Wanna Bump said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm v new to BnB, but will be testing on 22nd June. Am currently 4dpo with uncertain symptoms and trying hard NOT to SS! Not sure hubby and I did enough BD around O - 2 days before and on day of I think! (I have long irregular cycles.)
> 
> Still fingers crossed for all you ladies! I'll be looking out for all your :bfp:'s!

:wave:. Welcome to the site and good luck in your ttc journey :dust: x


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome Louise and wanna bump :wave: Lots of :dust: for this cycle :)


----------



## MD1223

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm so sorry for all the BFNs this cycle for so many of you!!! There seems to be clusters of BFPs and BFNs alike!! Fingers crossed for next month for all of you ladies! Be good to yourselves and treat yourself to something lovely! You deserve it! :hugs:
> 
> Symptoms (perceived or real??? haha). Well, the nausea came on again today, particularly at night again, coming in waves and making me salivate. Last night it came on rather late even though the rest of the day I felt very little. Got the chunks in my throat again, feeling dizzy, and EXTREMELY TIRED! Cramps are on the left, right, and middle. Very emotionally sensitive, too. Weeing a lot, also.
> 
> Tests: Did a digi and it was negative. FRER, negative. Confirm, negative. Internet cheapie had a distinct faint line. So.... I'm hanging on for dear life to that ic!!! haha!!!! The line was the strongest very faint line I have had so far! lol!! :dance:
> 
> *MD1223*, how did you go today? Any symptoms today? :thumbup:
> 
> I'm excited about my faint line and symptoms, but can't help but be a bit reserved until we get that strong line or pos digi result. I will be surprised if it's negative for this month, considering how I feel!! :sick:
> 
> Congrats to all of those with BFPs this month and bring on even more for July Testers!!!!!!!! [-o&lt;

Yesterday, I really had nothing until late at night I got some weird cramping, but I think I just ate too much. Although, it was definitely uterus cramping. No nausea after my bout on Friday. And, today, feeling completely normal and good, actually. Felt very relaxed this morning and decided not to test until Tuesday, 12 dpo. 

Good luck to you! FX'd and :dust:!!! :)


----------



## MD1223

Curlyq111 said:


> Despite the positive tests since 10dpo, af came in full force today. Sooo frustrating, those rests had my hopes up! :(

:hugs: Curly! I had a chemical pregnancy in April and it is really hard, especially the let down from the initial high. But just remember God has the perfect healthy baby for you and it will come all in His time. :hugs:


----------



## MD1223

Welcome *Louise and WannaBump*! :hi:


----------



## norahbattie

Can you put me down for the 21st of June please, I really hope this time is my time, fingers crossed


----------



## baby_maybe

:wave: hi norah, good luck and :dust: for this cycle xx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome norahbattie! Good Luck testing this cycle!! :)


----------



## Heather11

I'm out :cry:


----------



## samanthax

Hey girls may I join?

Hopefully im going to test on the 15/16th of this month :D


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry heather xx

:wave: hi Samantha :)


----------



## samanthax

Hey! 

xx


----------



## RebeccaLO

Ovulating today and hopeful I've banked enough bd'ing! Testing on 22nd which would make me about 12dpo but I know from experience I'll likely not make 14dpo without poas! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi Rebecca, I'm cd14 today, so probably ov'ing around now! Af is due on the 25th so I'll be testing at a similar time to you if af doesn't show :) xx


----------



## samanthax

good luck! I have a very confussing cycle! x


----------



## RebeccaLO

baby_maybe said:


> Hi Rebecca, I'm cd14 today, so probably ov'ing around now! Af is due on the 25th so I'll be testing at a similar time to you if af doesn't show :) xx

Fabulous I'll keep my eye out for you :) I don't symptom spot really as I know it can mean anything, I just obsess over my temperature instead! Very good luck x


----------



## 28329

Ok, so last cycle I got to 14dpo and the witch got me. Usually 17dpo becomes cd 1 for me. I'm 14dpo and nothing. I'm guessing last cycle was a fluke!!


----------



## samanthax

Well, I should be on my period... between tuesday/thursday but i keep doing test witch is neg.. and then i did a ovulation and the line was the same as the control.. 

I don't understand? as I normally have a good cycle! 

Im going to check my cervix i think now x


----------



## stargazer01

*June 11*

happycloud
ukgirl23

:dust:​


----------



## vietmamsie

Still no symptoms over here, not even sore breasts which I usually get after I ovulate. Maybe I'm just doing a really good job of not paying attention this cycle? I often wonder if I get such sore breasts because I poke them so much to see if they are sore, that they become sore!!! Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## immy11

Hi! I'll be testing June 19th.. I'm not 100% sure of when I ovulated because my temps have been so erratic since my last cp. Thanks!


----------



## SunflowerBub

vietmamsie said:


> Still no symptoms over here, not even sore breasts which I usually get after I ovulate. Maybe I'm just doing a really good job of not paying attention this cycle? I often wonder if I get such sore breasts because I poke them so much to see if they are sore, that they become sore!!! Anyone else have that problem?

Haha! Yeah, I know what you mean about that!! :haha:

*MD1223*, you are one strong woman resisting the urge to poas for another couple of days!!!!! I wish I had your willpower! I poas this morning with a FRER and it was BFN! Still a very faint line on the ICs though. Hope that they aren't dodgy! lol. 

Feeling a bit down because I was holding out hope for a darker line today... and thought the FRER would provide! I guess I'm going to have to be patient. :coffee: 

Hugs to all of those who got AF/BFNs. That sucks! But I, too, agree that when it's meant to be, it will be. There is a little soul up there waiting to be born at the right to suit his/her needs, and it will happen! Keep having faith, ladies! :hug:


----------



## Goldenpanther

Wow i havrnt been on in a while, been mega busy sincr.got my bfp lol, congrats on all those bfps thats a good amount considering we are only 11 days into june!7
Fx all xxx


----------



## samanthax

how far gone are you golden? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Please add me to 13th. :) I tested today (8DPO), and got a :bfn:, but maybe 10DPO will be nicer to me!


----------



## Goldenpanther

Im only 4 weeks aparantly, got my bfp 10 days ago so confuses hell outa me. If ur already classed as 2 week preg b4 conception/ov i got my bfp 4dpo....no!
i got 3 pos opks from 15th to 17th may. so bfp was aprx 15 dpo. That shud make me over 5 wks?...


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi mrsswaffer :wave: Sorry you got a bfn, hopefully it just a shy bfp waiting to happen :) :dust:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Thanks hun. There was a hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiint of a shadow, but I think I was probably seeing things. :p


----------



## baby_maybe

Well you never know, might be worth skipping tomorrow and doing the next on on weds. It'll give the hcg time to build if that really was a shadow you saw. Good luck :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

Good evening, ladies!

*MrsWaffer*, that sounds rather promising!! Hopefully it isn't a teasing faint line like mine.... went on and on and on since 5 dpo, only getting a little darker, so I don't have to squint as hard!! LOL

*Goldenpanther*, I think that would make you about 6 weeks pg tomorrow if going from conception date of 15 May. Otherwise it could be Wed or Thur when you turn 6 weeks.

Today I have still had the same symptoms, but fatigue has really kicked in. Still have cramping but it's just mild and on both sides, sometimes with twinges going down my right thigh. Waves of nausea take me off guard and I salivate and have to swallow the chunks that rise in my throat (sorry, tmi). Breasts only a little tender, but no different from before af. My FRER was negative this morning, but the IC had a faint line. I took a pic of the one from tonight, just to see what you girls thought. I will include a pic from yesterday's test too. Oh, also.... I have been HIGHLY emotional and moody today, my DP is walking on eggshells and probably secretly cursing the potential next 9 months! hahahahaha! I will feel like such a mug if it turns out I am not pregnant!! I will never trust my body's signs again!!! :blush:

Have a great night, ladies, and good luck to those testing in the coming days!!!! Let me know what you think about my faint lines and whether you think I have now officially got line eye! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000246.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 22









2012-06-10_23-09-55_611.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## baby_maybe

I think I see a very faint shadow on todays test hun, but I can't tell on my screen if there's colour to it or not. Good luck for testing the next few days, hopefully it'll get darker for you if it's the start of your bfp :)


----------



## 28329

The witch has got me. On to july.


----------



## Scarlet369

9dpo For me, for some reason I thought I was 10dpo yesterday and tested with a BFN but thats early and with the amount we have been BDing I havent given up hope yet. GL to all and FXd for lots of BFPs this week!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: 28329 xx

Good luck Scarlet - lots of :dust: to you xx


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to June testing!
immy11
mrswaffer


----------



## stargazer01

Katy, So sorry the witch came :hugs:

Scarlet - It's very early yet! I hope you get some nice dark lines in a few days! :)


----------



## Praying4alil1

The witch got me! Think I'm going to take a break and NTNP for awhile


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: praying. I've heard that ntnp and relaxing for a cycle or two can lead to a surprise bfp! Hope the same comes true for you :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Praying4alil1 said:


> The witch got me! Think I'm going to take a break and NTNP for awhile

:hugs: So sorry! TTC is soooo stressful. I will be trying to take a more relaxed approach too, if this cycle doesn't work out. :)


----------



## ES89

Hi could you put me down to test 23rd please? I think I have O yesterday or today...could some1 look at my chart please? I have had a stressful cycle with 7 +opk, I am unsure now if I should BD tonight or skip? unfortunately I don't temp so I don't know for sure if I have O, I am basing it on cramps and being very gassy yesterday and a few twinges today. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=119569


----------



## Scarlet369

Im so confused about your OPKs ES89 I usually only have a + like 2 days, 3 tops. Id say skippping another day wont hurt though. youve been doing alot of BDing


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome ES89! :wave:
Looks as though you are right around your ovulation by your symptoms! I'd bd today to be safe! Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## Scarlet369

AFM, Went to work today to find out I was losing my job do to a blown up misunderstanding, so now I have lost 2 jobs in 2 months, the first one I knew I was being replaced for awhile though. SOmeone once told me that when you lose your job and cant pay your bills that means your pregnant LOL... Havent decided where I stand on that one yet


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry about your job loss Scarlet. I've heard that too, about getting pregnant when times are tough.


----------



## Scarlet369

Well af could be due any day. my cycles have been 22-32days the last 6 months so we'll see what happens. I feel, absolutely perfect... and the last 2 days my temp really shot up went up .3 and .25 the last 2 mornings. Just hoping for the best but not stressing.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear about your job scarlet, I hadn't heard the saying about being pregnant when times are tough. Still hope you get your bfp though :)


----------



## LeahMSta

:wohoo: **symptom spotting moment here** ANOTHER TEMP RISE!!! FF thinks we are pregnant and so do I. If you would have told me a year ago that I would be bouncing off the walls because of consipation, sore bb, and hourly restroom trips, I would've laghed in your face. But I am so thrilled I want to scream. I may ACTUALLY get my birthday BFP!!!! Keep that baby dust comming!

Baby dust to each and every one of you!!!
:Dust:


----------



## stargazer01

LeahMSta said:


> :wohoo: **symptom spotting moment here** ANOTHER TEMP RISE!!! FF thinks we are pregnant and so do I. If you would have told me a year ago that I would be bouncing off the walls because of consipation, sore bb, and hourly restroom trips, I would've laghed in your face. But I am so thrilled I want to scream. I may ACTUALLY get my birthday BFP!!!! Keep that baby dust comming!
> 
> Baby dust to each and every one of you!!!
> :Dust:

:happydance: I hope you get your birthday bfp!!! Sounds like you will!!! :) :)


----------



## ES89

You arent they only 1 Scarlet!! I usually only have 2days so this cycle has been quite stressful. My mood has totally lifted today though thankfully :) Sorry to read about your jobloss :( is your ticker wrong if you say AF due anytime? Hope she stays away for you and you find another job soon xx
Hi Stargazer :) Thank you :) it has been a "busy" cycle, OH is worn out but I may try my luck with him tonight then go back to every other day till either af or bfp (FX bfp!) any signs of you O soon? xx
FX for you LeahMsta, when do you plan to test? Have you been ttc for a while? xx


----------



## LeahMSta

ES89 said:


> You arent they only 1 Scarlet!! I usually only have 2days so this cycle has been quite stressful. My mood has totally lifted today though thankfully :) Sorry to read about your jobloss :( is your ticker wrong if you say AF due anytime? Hope she stays away for you and you find another job soon xx
> Hi Stargazer :) Thank you :) it has been a "busy" cycle, OH is worn out but I may try my luck with him tonight then go back to every other day till either af or bfp (FX bfp!) any signs of you O soon? xx
> FX for you LeahMstan, when do you plan to test? Have you been ttc for a while? xx

We're going to test on the 16th. It's my birthday and we will be 16dpo at that point. I hope the :witch: stays away. She's due to visit on the 14th. 
:af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: :af: [-o<
Glad to hear that you have a better mood ES89 :thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

ES89 said:


> You arent they only 1 Scarlet!! I usually only have 2days so this cycle has been quite stressful. My mood has totally lifted today though thankfully :) Sorry to read about your jobloss :( is your ticker wrong if you say AF due anytime? Hope she stays away for you and you find another job soon xx
> Hi Stargazer :) Thank you :) it has been a "busy" cycle, OH is worn out but I may try my luck with him tonight then go back to every other day till either af or bfp (FX bfp!) any signs of you O soon? xx
> FX for you LeahMsta, when do you plan to test? Have you been ttc for a while? xx

My dh was worn out last cycle. This cycle, we are trying every other until O day. I'm starting to get some ewcm, which is a good sign that it will be soon!


----------



## LeahMSta

stargazer01 said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> You arent they only 1 Scarlet!! I usually only have 2days so this cycle has been quite stressful. My mood has totally lifted today though thankfully :) Sorry to read about your jobloss :( is your ticker wrong if you say AF due anytime? Hope she stays away for you and you find another job soon xx
> Hi Stargazer :) Thank you :) it has been a "busy" cycle, OH is worn out but I may try my luck with him tonight then go back to every other day till either af or bfp (FX bfp!) any signs of you O soon? xx
> FX for you LeahMsta, when do you plan to test? Have you been ttc for a while? xx
> 
> My dh was worn out last cycle. This cycle, we are trying every other until O day. I'm starting to get some ewcm, which is a good sign that it will be soon!Click to expand...

GL Stargazer!!! I have everything crossed for ya!!! :flower:


----------



## onebumpplease

Leah your temps look outstanding. I hope this is your turn. :flower::flower:


----------



## LeahMSta

Thanks so much onebump!!! I'm trying to keep myself grounded but the huge increase today is making it hard. LOL!!!


----------



## ES89

I really hope she stays away from you LeahMsta :) That would be an amazing birthday present :) x
Hopefully O is just around the corner for you Stargazer :) we will be testing a few days apart x


----------



## Scarlet369

Yea that ticker is based on the average of my cycles. Kind of hard to make a ticker when I have no idea if my cycle will be long or short. Thats why I am temping regularly now.


----------



## ES89

I am never 100% how long/short my cycles will be as you can see from my previous cycles..I thought I was gonna have a short 23 day 1 this cycle but on CD24 now so just put my ticker to my longest cycle and pray that I reach that day! :) x


----------



## michellek1975

Put me down for number 15! I got my :bfp: over the weekend on a home test and my beta test today is 76! So we are officially pregnant. Now just crossing my fingers that it's a sticky bean! Good luck to all you other ladies that are still waiting to test. June seems to be a magical month! :)


----------



## MD1223

*Sunflower* - Well, I was really struggling with patience 6dpo - 9 dpo, and then yesterday came and I just felt more relaxed and even prayed about whether I just test! Not kidding. Ha. So, woke up feeling like I should wait. But testing tomorrow!!! Ahhh! Still feeling pretty much normal. I did forget to mention that I have been (TMI alert) a little constipated and really hungry. Those two prob go hand and hand and may not have anything to do with possible symptoms. :haha:

Sorry your line isnt darker yet, but it is still early! FX'd and :dust: for you!! 

I am sorry to those that got AF. :hugs: Hoping next cycle is yours. 

Umm, *Michelle*, AWESOME!!! :happydance: Yay! Keep those :bfp:s rolling in ladies! Big congrats and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Here is to all of us joining you soon! 

Good luck and FX'd for all of you testing soon! Hope that :witch: stays away! :dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

michellek1975 said:


> Put me down for number 15! I got my :bfp: over the weekend on a home test and my beta test today is 76! So we are officially pregnant. Now just crossing my fingers that it's a sticky bean! Good luck to all you other ladies that are still waiting to test. June seems to be a magical month! :)

:happydance: Congrats MichelleK! I hope your bean sticks good and snug and that you have a special and healthy 9 months and beyond! :flower:


----------



## sarahbear398

anyone notice that when you're in your ttw that there are tons of pregnancy test and other baby related commercials? ugh it makes me crazy!


----------



## RockNRollBaby

Congrats to all the BFPs!!

Sarah, haha YES! It's awful. Same thing happened to me during this past 2ww.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats michelle, h&h 9 months to you :) xx


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats Michelle!!! H&H 9mos to you! I hope to be joining that BFP list this week or next!!!


----------



## tay_913

I think I'm out girls. Had a temp drop this morning, having cramps on the right side and AF is due Wednesday plus negative test this morning.


----------



## stargazer01

*June 12*

michellek1975

:dust:​


----------



## stargazer01

I should have read back before posting my previous post!

Congratulations on your bfp!
:bfp: michellek1975 :bfp:

:wohoo: #15 already!!!


----------



## SunflowerBub

MD1223 said:


> *Sunflower* - Well, I was really struggling with patience 6dpo - 9 dpo, and then yesterday came and I just felt more relaxed and even prayed about whether I just test! Not kidding. Ha. So, woke up feeling like I should wait. But testing tomorrow!!! Ahhh! Still feeling pretty much normal. I did forget to mention that I have been (TMI alert) a little constipated and really hungry. Those two prob go hand and hand and may not have anything to do with possible symptoms. :haha:
> 
> Sorry your line isnt darker yet, but it is still early! FX'd and :dust: for you!!

Thanks *MD1223*, it is a bummer when you think you could be imagining the whole entire thing, including the line!!! haha!! I have the constipation and extreme hunger too! That was one of my very first signs with DD, even before I tested pos. Constipation and indigestion. Do you feel nauseous? I have waves of nausea, mostly in the afternoon and evening. Good luck to you, and I hope we both get nice strong BFPs tomorrow!!!! :) Wish I could feel as patient as you! lol

I did a FRER this morning. Negative. Did some ICs and there is a very very faint line again. I will post a pic of this morning's tests... It feels like living in a state of suspension, not knowing. :wacko: Anyway... patience is a virtue, yada yada blah blah.... :blush:

Congratulations, *Michelle*! That is wonderful news!!! It's been a long time coming for you!! :happydance:

*Leah* - your chart is frickin' awesome, chick!!!!!! FXd!!!!!!

So sorry to all of those lovely ladies who are out this cycle, but GL for next!!! Pamper yourself a bit because it's no easy task ttc'ing.... it's very stressful. So, do something nice for yourself, or go buy something little to make you a bit happier. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000249.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 16









WP_000251.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LeahMSta

SO I said I was going to wait...blah blah blah. The possible line of this morning made me batty and I tried again with evening wee. BFN. No stretch of the imagination could have put a second line on that test and I was just so sure. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temps are amazing. I was so "sure". Couldn't have been more negative and AF is gue in 3 days. I am pretty sure the chart is a fluke. if it's up again tomorrow, I am loosing my mind.


----------



## stargazer01

Aww Leah, it could have been the evening pee. Try fmu in the morning if you feel up to it. :)
Everything looks so good for you!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi I want to join!! I will be testing on Sunday the 17th, Father's Day!!! I will be 11DPO and 13 days past trigger.


----------



## SunflowerBub

LeahMSta said:


> SO I said I was going to wait...blah blah blah. The possible line of this morning made me batty and I tried again with evening wee. BFN. No stretch of the imagination could have put a second line on that test and I was just so sure. MIL had dreams about it. DW had dreams about it. Temps are amazing. I was so "sure". Couldn't have been more negative and AF is gue in 3 days. I am pretty sure the chart is a fluke. if it's up again tomorrow, I am loosing my mind.

DON'T DESPAIR!!!!!!! It might be just because it's afternoon wee! Get a nice, juicy, concentrated sample and test with a FRER or something sensitive like that... then test again the next day! Your chart is toooooo gooooood to give up just yet!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MD1223

OMG!!!! Make that 16! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one! (I had a chemical in April.)

Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case. 

No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)

Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy. 

Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats hunni, that's awesome :dance: h&h 9 months to you xx


----------



## MD1223

Thanks so much baby_maybe!!!


----------



## immy11

Congrats MD1223! That's fantastic, I'm sure you will have a h&h 9 months! :)


----------



## 28329

Congratulation MD!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*MD1223* - that is frickin unreal, girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!! You must be on cloud nine!!! Fancy trying to sleep after a result like that!!! All of those symptoms were REAL!!!! Have a wonderful and fulfilling 9/10 months, and I will see you in the due in Feb thread!!! lol! Hopefully....


----------



## munchkinlove

MD1223 said:


> OMG!!!! Make that 16! :bfp:! :happydance: At 3:30 am. Couldn't sleep and still can't! Ahhh! I can't believe it! Please Lord let this be a sticky one! (I had a chemical in April.)
> 
> Things we did different this cycle - I drink a lot of green tea with honey and cinn during first two weeks and a little during 2ww. I allowed myself to drink this 2ww but limited it to one or two drinks per sitting/day. I ate grapefruit. Made sure we never finished BD with me on top and stayed lying down after for as long as possible. Prayed a lot - with Hubs and alone. And first cycle SMEP! Who knows what helped but thought I'd share in case.
> 
> No sore b's unless I poke around then can find one or two small sore spots. Had nauseau 8dpo and weird cramping on and off since 7dpo. A lot of tingly cramping (not painful) yesterday evening. Have been (tmi alert) constipated and hungry and have defy had a little bit of preggo brain (thank goodness I can blame it on this - ha!)
> 
> Praying big time for a healthy and successful pregnancy.
> 
> Took a pic of hpts but not sure how to upload from my iPhone ...

YAY!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!! how many cycles were you TTC???? im due for AF tmw!!!!! i so bad want to poas on a stick when i wake up later today......but im afraid to see that bfn:( how many dpo are you?


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Due for AF tomorrow...got BFN on 10 DPO with cheapie so now waiting it out to see if AF comes...


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry about the bfn hunni, hope :af: stays away for you xxx


----------



## MD1223

Thanks so much ladies!!! Yes, *Sunflower *- see you in the Feb threads! FX'd and :diust: 

Definitely on :cloud9:

*munchkinlove* - this was our 6th cycle trying; we did ntnp for a few months before that. This will be our first. And, I am 12 dpo today. 

:hugs: *amya* - FX'd for you that you are not out. 10 dpo is still a little early. 

Sending :dust: :dust: :dust: for all of you ladies!!


----------



## MD1223

Oh, and here is the pic. What do you think? It could defy be a little *B*igger and *F*atter. ;) Going to test again on father's day to make sure it gets nice and dark (maybe before then too - who am I kidding?).
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Ladies, 
June is a GREAT month so far, not even half way through it yet...
Can you guys have a look at my chart? I'm 13 dpo, still testing negative, had a major temp drop this morning, but still creamy cm, no spotting at all. I don't want to be naive, or pessimistic... But it's probably safe to say with that bif og a drop, I'm going to be expecting AF right shortly?


----------



## DragonflyWing

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies,
> June is a GREAT month so far, not even half way through it yet...
> Can you guys have a look at my chart? I'm 13 dpo, still testing negative, had a major temp drop this morning, but still creamy cm, no spotting at all. I don't want to be naive, or pessimistic... But it's probably safe to say with that bif og a drop, I'm going to be expecting AF right shortly?

You're still well above the coverline, so I wouldn't give up hope! 
:dust:


----------



## alicatt

lorojovanos said:


> Hi Ladies,
> June is a GREAT month so far, not even half way through it yet...
> Can you guys have a look at my chart? I'm 13 dpo, still testing negative, had a major temp drop this morning, but still creamy cm, no spotting at all. I don't want to be naive, or pessimistic... But it's probably safe to say with that bif og a drop, I'm going to be expecting AF right shortly?

When I see a drop like that I usually have some pretty bad cramps and AF is upon me. BUT, since it is still so high above your cover, I wouldn't sweat it. It could have been an anomaly, especially if you don't have any AF symptoms. :dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

Well my chart continues to climb but another BFN on ic with fmu. Hopefully this weekend will bring me some good news! Thinking about buying some more FRERs as I used my last one in may


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb879/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## MarathonMama

Congrats MD, this is so exciting!!! :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Mof2012

I will be testing on the 18th! I hope there will be more bfps this month :) good luck ladies!!!


----------



## yellow11

Scarlet, my ics are still not showing a solid line... But frers have been giving me a line since 9dpo and positive digi on 10dpo. Good luck. Fxd for you, your chart looks awesome xx


----------



## dvm2004

MD1223- I definitely see that second line and didn't even have to enlarge the pic! Just by glancing. CONGRATS!! :)))


----------



## stargazer01

:dance: #16 :bfp:

Congratulations!!!

* MD1223 *


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome and Good Luck Testing!!!

GalvanBaby
Mof2012

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

Hi ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I will be going camping for a couple of days and will not be online to update our list during that time. *I will be back on the 15th*. 

Good Luck everyone! I want to see lots of bfp's when I get back!!! :winkwink:


----------



## bamagurl

I would like to join if possible! I will be testing on the 26th! 

Congrats to all you ladies who have gotten your :bfp:


----------



## baby_maybe

Have a lovely time away stargazer :)

Welcome bamagurl :wave:


----------



## MD1223

Thanks, ladies!! *Stargazer* have a great time on your trip!

Welcome, Bama! 

And, GL to all of you testing soon! :dust:


----------



## bamagurl

Thanks ladies!! I look forward to seeing many of us get our :bfp: soon!!! :D


----------



## ES89

Have a fun trip Stargazer :) xx


----------



## Nicola27

not due to test until Thursday but i'm getting AF pains already :(


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the :bfp:! :hugs:


----------



## tay_913

Hey girls, my temp went back up today and the cramping has stopped. AF is due tomorrow, but I'm going to wait until Thursday/Friday to test again. My chart is in my signature if anyone wants to take a look and comment. 

I didn't start charting until CD13 and I'm using the Clearblue Fertility monitor which gave me peak days on CD11/12.


----------



## sequeena

I'm no good with charts but hope you get your :bfp: :) x


----------



## Scarlet369

yellow11 said:


> Scarlet, my ics are still not showing a solid line... But frers have been giving me a line since 9dpo and positive digi on 10dpo. Good luck. Fxd for you, your chart looks awesome xx

I took a digi too and it says not pregnant also, hoping I have better luck in 2 days with FRER


----------



## borntobemum

bfp!!!


----------



## tay_913

Congrats borntobemum!


----------



## Scarlet369

Yay borntobemum I cant believe how many BFPs there are. H&H 9 mos to you!!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats borntobemum :dance: h&h 9 months to you xx

Scarlet - maybe skip tomorrow testing and try on Thursday, that way you'll give the hcg time to double and hopefully get a nice dark 2 lines :) xx


----------



## kraftykoala

I'm out this month, the witch arrived last night :( On to July I go!

Congrats to all the BFP's and good luck to all those still to test xx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: sorry to hear that hunni xxx


----------



## inGodstime

Friday, June 15th... Hoping for a Feb-March baby!


----------



## munchkinlove

https://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t503/dschristou/a2f2e6d7.jpg[/IMG]I got my BFP!!! Still shaking!!!!


----------



## Remucar

munchkinlove said:


> I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll post a pic in a bit!!!!! Still shaking!!!!

Congrats sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## tay_913

Congrats!


----------



## inGodstime

tay_913 said:


> Congrats!

Congratulations!!! Enjoy this special moment :)


----------



## Scarlet369

baby_maybe said:


> Congrats borntobemum :dance: h&h 9 months to you xx
> 
> Scarlet - maybe skip tomorrow testing and try on Thursday, that way you'll give the hcg time to double and hopefully get a nice dark 2 lines :) xx

If i can, Im not going to test again until Fathers day. So Sunday.


----------



## Scarlet369

munchkinlove said:


> I got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'll post a pic in a bit!!!!! Still shaking!!!!

Thats so exciting!!! Is that #18 now? Gosh that makes me feel good about this cycle!!! H&H 9mos to you!!!!


----------



## Scarlet369

ANyone know if being "extra cute" is a pregnancy symptom cause apparently I have been being "extra cute" the past few days according to OH! LOL I know one thing, as of right now I deffinitely dont have PMS. I have gas and cramps but no pms! Keep praying


----------



## Calif

Hi All! We just stopped pills last month and are ttc. No charting because we bd so much anyway. (I'm just starting to get the lingo!) :)

I have lately been testing uncontrollably! I know it's unrealistic to get preggo right away after getting off the pill but I bought so
many tests from amazon I just keep testing. And the negatives make me feel so bad :(

9dpo (guessed based on ovulation pain) bfn
10dpo bfn
11-12dpo away from tests lol
13dpo bfn

Today is 14dpo and I'm trying super hard to not test. Trying to wait for AF or maybe this weekend.

AF should be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## LeahMSta

:wave: Welcome Calif!

Welcome and good luck! I too have the POAS-itis. I am clearing them all out of the house. I want no access until I am late next cycle. No guessing wondering and playing in my own pee every morning. :haha:

Try not to make yourself crazy. Just lay back and ...ummm....enjoy the ride. :blush:

P.S. Way to go on the lingo. I am just barely picking it up myself!


----------



## SunflowerBub

Scarlet369 said:


> ANyone know if being "extra cute" is a pregnancy symptom cause apparently I have been being "extra cute" the past few days according to OH! LOL I know one thing, as of right now I deffinitely dont have PMS. I have gas and cramps but no pms! Keep praying

Haha! Normally, "extra cute" and "I have gas" aren't in the same sentence! :haha:

Congratulations, *Munchkinlove* and *Borntobemum*!!!!!!!!!! That is wonderful news, and have a fantastic h&h 9 months!!! You can sit back and relax for a bit now, without testing!!! BLISS!!!! :happydance:

*LeahMsta* - your chart is tainted with a dip today!! It was so awesome before, but luckily it is above the coverline and could very well go up tomorrow, looking a lot like an implant dip.... hm... GOOD LUCK!!!!

I am TIRED today... TIRED TIRED TIRED!!!!! Like I have taken a pack of vitamin V!!!!! I had a 4 hour nap today. Yes, 4 hours. That's right, most of the day. I NEVER nap. Not even when my babies were born... I hate napping. I feel like the day is wasted and I feel yuk when I get up. But I just had to! Also.... my chart is going triphasic!!!!! Yay!! But... still BFN. :( Have a look at my pic and let me know what you think, ladies! 

Hope everyone is having a nice day! :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000273.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome calif :wave:

Munchkinlove - those are some awesome dark lines you have there :dance: congratulations and a h&h 9 months to you :)

Sunflower - I'm sorry I don't see anything on those tests yet. Keep testing, you're not out until the :witch: shows xxx

AFM - CD17 :coffee: :sleep: :coffee: :haha: Seriously though, this is going so slow!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Good Morning ladies!! Congrats to all the new BFP! Today I am 13 DPO and AF is due today. Last tested 10 DPO got BFN. I was cramping/twingy from about 3 dpo until 8/9 dpo and now nothing. I also had lotiony CM from about 3 dpo but yesterday I noticed it has gone clear and watery so I
dont have mucj faith. I have been pretty tired but not.convinced its due to anything related. I have been constipated and I have been urinating more often...just going to keep FX'd that AF stays far away!!


----------



## Amyahsmommy

Oh yea and I get waves of nausea throughout the day but that might be in my head lol


----------



## SunflowerBub

Amyahsmommy said:


> Oh yea and I get waves of nausea throughout the day but that might be in my head lol

Sounds very promising!!! Good luck!! Not long now until you and I both find out one way or the other! :):thumbup:


----------



## Amyahsmommy

SunflowerBub said:


> Amyahsmommy said:
> 
> 
> Oh yea and I get waves of nausea throughout the day but that might be in my head lol
> 
> Sounds very promising!!! Good luck!! Not long now until you and I both find out one way or the other! :):thumbup:Click to expand...

FX'd the witch stays away!!! When is AF due for you? When will you test again?


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, temp stayed the same this morning, still creamy cm, boobs hurt sooooooo bad, BFN on $store and FRER @14dpo...


----------



## butterflywolf

Tested today again cause I can't wait XD Thought maybe I see something but it's so faint. GAH. Anyway last night dreamt that I had twins a boy and a girl. Logan and Layna that is what I even called them in my dream. I also was shocked and annoyed that my grandparents and a few friends were at the hospital. (I don't want anyone there but my parents my DH and MAYBE my closest friend that's it).
High, Soft, Closed Cervix
Felt a little throw uppy this morning when I woke (went away before I even ate)
My breast feel a little achy.
Been having this feeling that just KNOW that I am preggy. 
Also since about 4 DPO I have had a lot of thick creamy cm. And I mean a lot of it. Today it seems slightly less cm but that usually changes once I've been up for awhile. 
So yea hopefully XD

My chart so far

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ES89

Congrats munchkinlove, those are some lovely lines :) xx

Does anyone know much about CM after O? May just be me but (sorry tmi) you know when you bleed from AF and you feel it sometimes? well I have been getting alot of CM today where I feel myself "leaking" is this normal?


----------



## kirsty_lamb

Can I go in for the 26th please!


----------



## Huskyluv

Tested a day earlier than I had planned (16 DPO) and got a BFN. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. We weren't trying and now is a bad time for a pregnancy anyway so I do believe it's for the best. But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't just a little disappointed. Good luck to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## baby_maybe

Welcome Kirsty :wave:

:hugs: Husky xx


----------



## Scarlet369

I had a little bit of a temp drop this morning. Less then .3 so not worried yet. Last month I had a 1.5 dip the day before AF so hopefully no 22day cycle this time! Still hopeful for that BFP this weekend.


----------



## Nicola27

congratulations to the new BFPs!!! - i really really wish i could add to them but I tested this morning and got a BFN :( i've been getting AF cramps anyway so I'm totally expecting to be out really soon. Onto next month! :D


----------



## laayyla

Hey everyone... i took a HPT yesterday because i couldnt wait. Obviously it was BFN (way too early) today i started feeling super nauseous and thought ouuu maybe this is it!!! But then i had some diarrhea (sorry for TMI!) I just went to the bathroom and saw some pink on the paper... 4-5 days earlier than i expected my period. POSSIBLE IMPLANTATION BLEEDING? i´ll know soon.... here´s hoping the witch stays away!!!!!!
BABY DUST EVERYONE!!!


----------



## samanthax

Nicola - how long is your Cycles for?x


----------



## mrs.e.e

Can you please put me down for the 22 nd thanks


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Nicola* - don't count yourself out so fast, girl! When I was pg with DS, I SWORE af was coming and got the shock of my life to see a bfp! Esp since when pg with DD, I felt symptoms straight away, but with DS I just felt nothing except those usual cramps. So, hang in there!!! Not out yet!

BFN today, girls. Nearly vomited this morning, and super tired though. Chart is still triphasic.... but I am upset and impatient and sick of waiting for the line to darken! :(


----------



## Calif

Well, ladies, I'm out for this month. I wiped and saw some red. Ugh!


----------



## Scarlet369

I have rediculous amounts of CM tonight.. its actually gross


----------



## Amyahsmommy

I'm 13 dpo today and up until now I have had lotiony CM but today its clear and watery?? I know TMI!!!


----------



## Calif

Ok so this afternoon I wiped and saw red (slight) and now it's gone. Does that mean I'm still in it this month?? So confused.


----------



## bamagurl

Calif said:


> Ok so this afternoon I wiped and saw red (slight) and now it's gone. Does that mean I'm still in it this month?? So confused.

I don't think your out until af is in full flow!


----------



## Calif

bamagurl said:


> Calif said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this afternoon I wiped and saw red (slight) and now it's gone. Does that mean I'm still in it this month?? So confused.
> 
> I don't think your out until af is in full flow!Click to expand...

Woohoo! I still have hope then. But when I thought I got AF, I had a half glass of beer. I hope all turns out well.


----------



## LeahMSta

So please don't think I am nuts but since this is my first month actually charting I went through and added the info from my previous cycle. Last month my luteal phase was only 13 days. I have made it past that without signs of AF, steady temp increases with the exception of a dip yesterday but I had a rough night thaat night and was up almost every hour and I think that may have affected it. No signs of AF but nothing but BFN. Which matters most. DPO or overal cycle length? Apparently my cycle isn't actually due until the 17th. However today is 14dpo. I thought my cycle was due tomorrow. Ugh. I am climbing the walls!


----------



## Scarlet369

FF tells me my period is due tomorrow (22 day cycle) even though my average is 27 days... I think you should go by what your average DPO is instead, because regardless of your CD I'm pretty sure each LP is about the same amount of days, off by only a day or two each cycle if that.


----------



## LeahMSta

Thank you Scarlet! So if I understand right than based on DPO if I was supposed to see a BFP it probably would have happened by now right? I am not a nutso symptom spotting control freak. Ok....so maybe just a little but I was really hoping for a BFP or AF by my birthday on Saturday. There is horseback riding planned that I really don't want to cancel unless I have to and that was my trade off happy thought for if this wasn't my cycle. Now I don't know if I should keep or cancel the reservation with the stable.


----------



## Curlyq111

You can take off the flashing BFP on the front page since it is a chemical. Still so sad that I got my hopes up with those lines before getting AF. Onward....


----------



## LeahMSta

Curlyq111 said:


> You can take off the flashing BFP on the front page since it is a chemical. Still so sad that I got my hopes up with those lines before getting AF. Onward....

So sorry curlyq :hugs: I think Stargazer is out for a few days but I'm sure she'll take them down when she returns. Best of luck on your next cycle!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Hi! Is it possible to hold a spot still? If so, id like to have the 16th:thumbup:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Curlyq111 said:


> You can take off the flashing BFP on the front page since it is a chemical. Still so sad that I got my hopes up with those lines before getting AF. Onward....

Curlyq, so sorry that you had a chemical pg! That sucks getting your hopes up and then that happens! That's the downside to being a poas addict... we detect pregnancy when all of those other women out there are oblivious... they just think their period is a little late or a little heavier. :( Perhaps next month will be the real deal! You will have your bubba in your arms soon, don't worry!!! S/he probably had unfinished business on the other side to attend to. :hug:

LeahMsta - I agree with Scarlet, the LP is only off by a day either side, so is fairly consistent through the cycles. Not sure what you should do about the horseriding.... hm. Might want to postpone? You would be forever wondering, if AF came, if that was what triggered it. Good luck! Loving your chart!!!! :)

I thought stuff it, and got a blood test today!! Enough is enough!! Told a fib about needing the results urgently, and also lied about my lmp, because you know doctors... they think we all have 28 day cycles!!! So... results at 2pm tomorrow. I did another FRER at 2pm this afternoon and there is a faint line, but it's sooooo faint, you need to squint to see it!! Let me know what you girls think! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000295.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## LeahMSta

I can see it. I don't say that if I can't. I can even see a hint of pink. Can't wait to hear about the blood results! Gonna wait to decide about postponing until Friday evening. The ride is scheduled on Saturday afternoon. I think that will be enough notice. Thanks for the compliment on the chart. That temp made me jump and cheer. Literally. Hahaha!


----------



## samanthax

everytime is tested with the first respond it always had a shadow..

Anyways: my left boob hurts.. :( 
lastnight i had backache... and i have something pushing womb (I'm guessing) Took a test this morning negative :( x


----------



## Lola_0106

AF got me this morning, i'm completely ok with it as it was only cycle 1. Congratulations to all those with BFPs and see everyone else in July!! x


----------



## mrsswaffer

:bfp: me please! :) I found out on Tuesday, and keep testing every day. These are today's tests! Getting darker, for sure. They've all dried with lovely pink lines.
 



Attached Files:







P1070164.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: to all with bfn's/af, good luck for next cycle ladies :thumbup:

Leah -- your chart looks great hun xxx

mrsswaffer - congrats hunni :dance: i knew I saw a line the other day, even though it was faint. H&h 9 months to you xxx

AFM - CD18, nothing to report :coffee:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning, temp drop today, probably safe to say AF is just around the corner EVEN THOUGH the chart was triphasic, had 80pts on FF, high score for intercourse, still creamy cm right from day after ovulation...I absolutely felt this was my month with everything I have...:(


----------



## DJMooMoo79

Congrats mrsswaffer!


----------



## tay_913

Hey girls, AF due yesterday. Temp is going up, however both first signal and answer test were negative this morning:( Not sure what to think at this point. Just found out a dear friend is pregnant- she's been trying for 1 1/2 and had a IUI. 

I wish my doctor was more on board with checking my tubes and scheduling a IUI instead just relying on that it is my DHs fault.


----------



## Scarlet369

Hey ladies, another slight temp drop this morning, I temped again after waking up a second time which was higher then my last high(98.36) but I took the lower (98.17) because I don't want to be disappointed if AF comes. Today is cd22 so I am firstly very relieved I am having a longer cycle. If I could go back to being between 25 and 28 days I'd be happy... 22 and 32 is a big jump.

As far as I know, (I have only been keeping track a few months, and only temping for 2 cycles), I have never made it past 12dpo without getting AF so tomorrow morning if my temp is still high I will be VERY VERY happy! Still trying not to test again until this weekend. Still thinking even with FF that I may have Od a day or 2 later then predicted so definitely not getting my hopes up yet, just enjoying this very stress free week, and thinking no matter which comes the BFP or AF its for the best right now. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cb879/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## alicatt

LeahMSta said:


> So please don't think I am nuts but since this is my first month actually charting I went through and added the info from my previous cycle. Last month my luteal phase was only 13 days. I have made it past that without signs of AF, steady temp increases with the exception of a dip yesterday but I had a rough night thaat night and was up almost every hour and I think that may have affected it. No signs of AF but nothing but BFN. Which matters most. DPO or overal cycle length? Apparently my cycle isn't actually due until the 17th. However today is 14dpo. I thought my cycle was due tomorrow. Ugh. I am climbing the walls!

Leah.. Looking at your chart, the dip could have been implantation. If that is the case, then you may not see a :bfp: on a HPT for 6-7 days after that dip. It simply takes a few days for the HCG to be at high enough concentrations in your urine for a HPT. If you are able to, you could go and have a BETA test done at the Dr's office. That test is a blood test and will show a positive way sooner than an HPT. :dust:


----------



## laayyla

Hey everyone... I´m hoping someone has an answer for me...
Yesterday i started feeling nauseous/stomach acid, and had some spotting but no cramps. I got excited, obviously! I´ve been feeling the same acid-nausea all day but started feeling period-like cramps and bloating. More spotting, mostly pink-brown but a bit of red. Only when i wipe. I took a HPT... could have just been too early (I´m 12-13 DPO) Is it too late for implantation cramps/bleeding?? i´m hanging onto the little hope i´ve still got... i was SO sure i´d get a bfp. i´ve never had nausea like this in my life.


----------



## Nicola27

samanthax said:


> Nicola - how long is your Cycles for?x

my cycles are 27 or 28 days. i should have started today but there's nothing so far. i'm trying not to get my hopes up though as i do feel like it's coming. why is my body being this cruel!? :wacko:


----------



## Nicola27

SunflowerBub said:


> *Nicola* - don't count yourself out so fast, girl! When I was pg with DS, I SWORE af was coming and got the shock of my life to see a bfp! Esp since when pg with DD, I felt symptoms straight away, but with DS I just felt nothing except those usual cramps. So, hang in there!!! Not out yet!
> 
> BFN today, girls. Nearly vomited this morning, and super tired though. Chart is still triphasic.... but I am upset and impatient and sick of waiting for the line to darken! :(

aw thanks hun - i just can't bear to get my hopes up like i have other months just for AF to show and kill me :( 

but i was due today and nothing has happened so far.... i may test again tomorrow if AF hasn't come by then. were you having period pains before your BFP? i've never been pregnant so i have nothing to compare it to 

x


----------



## mrs.e.e

Nicola27 with my first pregnancy I had negative tests until the day after af was due and 9 mths later had a beautiful girl . Just knew I was pregnant in April before af and it ended in mc so keep positive


----------



## Nicola27

thanks mrs.e.e - i'm going to try another test in the morning (if AF stays away) so hopefully i'll know either way soon x


----------



## Hopingttc

Please add me ill be testing on the 25!


----------



## baby_maybe

Hi hoping :wave:

My af is due in the 25th, trying to hold out until then to test!! Good luck :)


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey ladies,

I'm getting my blood results this afternoon!! Yay!! But not sure I need them since I vomited three times this morning! I mean, really heaving, gut wrenching vomits. So gross! But reassuring! haha! I felt like af was coming this morning, and felt foolish going in the the bloods and then, BAM! nausea and vomiting.

The frer showed a slightly darker line today but the sample was dilute, so not so great on camera. I won't celebrate until I get that blood confirmation, because the tests are still faint. Wish me luck, girls!!! :D


----------



## Hopingttc

baby_maybe said:


> Hi hoping :wave:
> 
> My af is due in the 25th, trying to hold out until then to test!! Good luck :)

Its so hard ill probably end up testing earlier but I won't count any bfn until then. I always say I won't test early but who am I trying to kid! ;) and good luck to you too hopefully this will be our month!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Hi,
I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.

But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!

:wohoo:

I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.

Thank you and sorry for the late entry.


----------



## lorojovanos

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)


----------



## Hopingttc

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm getting my blood results this afternoon!! Yay!! But not sure I need them since I vomited three times this morning! I mean, really heaving, gut wrenching vomits. So gross! But reassuring! haha! I felt like af was coming this morning, and felt foolish going in the the bloods and then, BAM! nausea and vomiting.
> 
> The frer showed a slightly darker line today but the sample was dilute, so not so great on camera. I won't celebrate until I get that blood confirmation, because the tests are still faint. Wish me luck, girls!!! :D

Sounds like your def preggo! Gl and keep us posted.


----------



## LeahMSta

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm getting my blood results this afternoon!! Yay!! But not sure I need them since I vomited three times this morning! I mean, really heaving, gut wrenching vomits. So gross! But reassuring! haha! I felt like af was coming this morning, and felt foolish going in the the bloods and then, BAM! nausea and vomiting.
> 
> The frer showed a slightly darker line today but the sample was dilute, so not so great on camera. I won't celebrate until I get that blood confirmation, because the tests are still faint. Wish me luck, girls!!! :D

:happydance: Exciting!!! Who knew that things like constipation and vomiting would get us so worked up?!?! :haha: I can't wait to hear about your results. FX and buckets of baby dust!!

:dust:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

lorojovanos said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)Click to expand...

I know right?!?!?! Im still in shock. I totally wasn't feeling it this month. No symptoms whatsoever except a little extra napping here and there, but it is so darn HOT outside I just assumed it was from the heat!!!!! Where are you? When are testing?? JOIN ME!!! I need a Bump Buddy!!!! I am wishing for your BFP too!!!
:dust:


----------



## LeahMSta

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.

:thumbup: Way to get that eggy!!! Congrats!


----------



## Scarlet369

The cramping continues... OH made a comment about my acne today. Convinced that I got my hopes up this cycle.


----------



## lorojovanos

CooCooCaChoo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?!?!?! Im still in shock. I totally wasn't feeling it this month. No symptoms whatsoever except a little extra napping here and there, but it is so darn HOT outside I just assumed it was from the heat!!!!! Where are you? When are testing?? JOIN ME!!! I need a Bump Buddy!!!! I am wishing for your BFP too!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'd love to be your bump buddy:)
I have been testing and BFN. Last 3 days, had a temp decrease, but still way above coverline. No cramps, no spotting, nothing. 15 dpo and I can't even take my bra off my boobs hurt so bad. I'm going to wait a few days and see what my temps do and weather or not AF comes. I'm long out of IC's so FRER's are getting expensive to use every single day. Everything in my body is telling me I am, time will tell:thumbup:


----------



## Remucar

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.

Congrats!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

lorojovanos said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?!?!?! Im still in shock. I totally wasn't feeling it this month. No symptoms whatsoever except a little extra napping here and there, but it is so darn HOT outside I just assumed it was from the heat!!!!! Where are you? When are testing?? JOIN ME!!! I need a Bump Buddy!!!! I am wishing for your BFP too!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to be your bump buddy:)
> I have been testing and BFN. Last 3 days, had a temp decrease, but still way above coverline. No cramps, no spotting, nothing. 15 dpo and I can't even take my bra off my boobs hurt so bad. I'm going to wait a few days and see what my temps do and weather or not AF comes. I'm long out of IC's so FRER's are getting expensive to use every single day. Everything in my body is telling me I am, time will tell:thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow, it does sound promising!!! :thumbup:
So, I had a little bit of a testing saga this month. I really thought I wasn't pregnant. PMS symptoms showed up right on schedule. When I order my OPK's from eBay they include a bunch of cheapie pregnancy tests. SO... 12 dpo, took one, it was what i would consider BFN. It had this ridiculously dark control line, and the second line was more like a shadow... I would be being generous if I even called it an "evap" line. I totally counted it as a BFN and threw it away, didn't think twice. 14 dpo, took another. SAME DARN THING! Still convinced its a BFN. So, today 16 dpo I took another one of these little suckers. SAME FREAKING THING. I was like ok... So, I wrecked havoc on the house, dug thru drawers and found an "Answer" brand test. Took it with second morning urine and it came up instantly as a blazing pink BFP. I am still in shock.


----------



## lorojovanos

CooCooCaChoo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?!?!?! Im still in shock. I totally wasn't feeling it this month. No symptoms whatsoever except a little extra napping here and there, but it is so darn HOT outside I just assumed it was from the heat!!!!! Where are you? When are testing?? JOIN ME!!! I need a Bump Buddy!!!! I am wishing for your BFP too!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to be your bump buddy:)
> I have been testing and BFN. Last 3 days, had a temp decrease, but still way above coverline. No cramps, no spotting, nothing. 15 dpo and I can't even take my bra off my boobs hurt so bad. I'm going to wait a few days and see what my temps do and weather or not AF comes. I'm long out of IC's so FRER's are getting expensive to use every single day. Everything in my body is telling me I am, time will tell:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it does sound promising!!! :thumbup:
> So, I had a little bit of a testing saga this month. I really thought I wasn't pregnant. PMS symptoms showed up right on schedule. When I order my OPK's from eBay they include a bunch of cheapie pregnancy tests. SO... 12 dpo, took one, it was what i would consider BFN. It had this ridiculously dark control line, and the second line was more like a shadow... I would be being generous if I even called it an "evap" line. I totally counted it as a BFN and threw it away, didn't think twice. 14 dpo, took another. SAME DARN THING! Still convinced its a BFN. So, today 16 dpo I took another one of these little suckers. SAME FREAKING THING. I was like ok... So, I wrecked havoc on the house, dug thru drawers and found an "Answer" brand test. Took it with second morning urine and it came up instantly as a blazing pink BFP. I am still in shock.Click to expand...

That's fabulous news!
I, however, have taken every single test that is available here and still nada:nope:
As we speak, serious cramps have started, i think its the begining of the end now:(


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

lorojovanos said:


> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CooCooCaChoo said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.
> 
> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats hon and much much love:)Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?!?!?! Im still in shock. I totally wasn't feeling it this month. No symptoms whatsoever except a little extra napping here and there, but it is so darn HOT outside I just assumed it was from the heat!!!!! Where are you? When are testing?? JOIN ME!!! I need a Bump Buddy!!!! I am wishing for your BFP too!!!
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to be your bump buddy:)
> I have been testing and BFN. Last 3 days, had a temp decrease, but still way above coverline. No cramps, no spotting, nothing. 15 dpo and I can't even take my bra off my boobs hurt so bad. I'm going to wait a few days and see what my temps do and weather or not AF comes. I'm long out of IC's so FRER's are getting expensive to use every single day. Everything in my body is telling me I am, time will tell:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, it does sound promising!!! :thumbup:
> So, I had a little bit of a testing saga this month. I really thought I wasn't pregnant. PMS symptoms showed up right on schedule. When I order my OPK's from eBay they include a bunch of cheapie pregnancy tests. SO... 12 dpo, took one, it was what i would consider BFN. It had this ridiculously dark control line, and the second line was more like a shadow... I would be being generous if I even called it an "evap" line. I totally counted it as a BFN and threw it away, didn't think twice. 14 dpo, took another. SAME DARN THING! Still convinced its a BFN. So, today 16 dpo I took another one of these little suckers. SAME FREAKING THING. I was like ok... So, I wrecked havoc on the house, dug thru drawers and found an "Answer" brand test. Took it with second morning urine and it came up instantly as a blazing pink BFP. I am still in shock.Click to expand...
> 
> That's fabulous news!
> I, however, have taken every single test that is available here and still nada:nope:
> As we speak, serious cramps have started, i think its the begining of the end now:(Click to expand...

Don't give up. I am telling ya. I had cramps. I had all my normal PMS symtpoms, right on their normal schedule.
Good Luck and I will watch for your BFP!!


----------



## DJMooMoo79

PLEASE ADD ME! Testing on the 16th! :D


----------



## Scarlet369

I keep trying to remind myself lots of people get cramps before there BFPs... but I cant help feeling out tonight. Just not feel well at all


----------



## samibaldwin

Add me. Just got my BFP!!!!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Scarlet369 said:


> I keep trying to remind myself lots of people get cramps before there BFPs... but I cant help feeling out tonight. Just not feel well at all

Hang in there Hun. I felt, and still do like AF is on her way. The cramps are identical to me. Lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

Stargazer is out of town but all bfps will be added when she comes back! Congrats CooCooChaChoo and samibaldwin and any other new BFPs I missed


----------



## LeahMSta

samibaldwin said:


> Add me. Just got my BFP!!!!

:flower: Congrats on the BFP!


----------



## Nicola27

SunflowerBub said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm getting my blood results this afternoon!! Yay!! But not sure I need them since I vomited three times this morning! I mean, really heaving, gut wrenching vomits. So gross! But reassuring! haha! I felt like af was coming this morning, and felt foolish going in the the bloods and then, BAM! nausea and vomiting.
> 
> The frer showed a slightly darker line today but the sample was dilute, so not so great on camera. I won't celebrate until I get that blood confirmation, because the tests are still faint. Wish me luck, girls!!! :D

good luck sunflower! haha-i love how us TTC ladies welcome nausea!

AFM, i tested this morning and i almost thought it was a BFP, but the test window looked funny so i don't trust it. also, i went back to look after about 20 mins and the line had completely disappeared. don't know if this is what evap lines are and that's what i first saw, but i can always test again tomorrow if AF is still missing. :wacko:


----------



## minted69

well ladies im out this month cd1. Could you please put me down for testing fri 6th july thanks x


----------



## SunflowerBub

:bfn:


----------



## mrs n

af got me 1 week and 4 days late so deffo not my month


----------



## yellow11

Sorry to those who got bfns :hugs: xxx

Eta:. Oooooppsss ladies. Very sorry, Bfns not bfps my predictive text changed it. :dohh:


----------



## SunflowerBub

yellow11 said:


> Sorry to those who got bfps :hugs: xxx

:haha: .... or those with bfns!? Yer cute!

Well girls, just going to cut and paste from another thread my day... dont need to relive it. 



> We were pretty shocked and devastated, and I felt a bit like my body betrayed me by showing me all of those signs (and faint lines!) but I think it was a chemical pg. I had a triphasic chart on 9dpo and on 12 dpo I had an evening of extreme cramping and backache, needing heat packs. So, then on 13 dpo, the blood test showed <2 Bhcg. What do you think?
> 
> Anyway, after feeling sad and responsible for the family's disappointment, I am finding myself feeling strangely optimistic about the coming cycle. I will do things differently though, and not let anyone know of any faint lines or symptoms, until that blood test comes back positive. I will try to keep myself busy over the 2ww because that was torturous! haha!
> 
> Onward and upward, right!?! I really appreciate all of the support here on B&B and look forward to another cycle of getting to know all of you on here!:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

AF came on this morning with a vengence:( I totally thought this was our month


----------



## laayyla

Im out. AF definitely came today. Bright red blood/horrible horrible cramps.
oh well. i'm sad because i thought maybe it was implantation. wasn't meant to be.
Baby dust to all of those still waiting!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Laayyla*, and all of those with bfn's.... sorry and big hugs to you!!! There were about 18 or something BFPs this month (and we are only half way through!) so, BRING ON JULY!!! FXd for us all to make up the numbers in July! :D 

*CONGRATULATIONS* to *CooCoo* and *Samibaldwin* and all of those with BFPs! That is wonderful news!!!! Have a precious and enjoyable 9 months!! And lurk around these threads still! :)


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

lorojovanos said:


> AF came on this morning with a vengence:( I totally thought this was our month

:hugs: I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for you. Keep your head up. XOXO


----------



## Scarlet369

Sorry for the BFNs :(

Update- Officially 13dpo- the longest LP I have recorded thus far!!! I woke up at 6am and felt very sick and had to pee so I took my temp then at 97.7 and thought that was alittle low but I also usually dont temp until around 9am give or take a few minutes so I'm thinking If I would have woke up later it would have been higher. I did temp at 10am after I got up for good but I know that temp isnt accurate, it was 98.68. I'm assuming since my morning temp wasnt below my coverline I still am not expecting AF today. I still have cramps though. I was very uncomfortable this morning and assumed when I woke up to pee that I would already be spotting, but I wasnt.

The fluctuation of hope and loss of hope is killing me here. I don't want to take another HPT, I just cant take another Negative.


----------



## inGodstime

CooCooCaChoo said:


> Hi,
> I haven't previously asked to be added to this thread because I really had myself convinced this wasn't my month. I virtually had no symptoms.
> 
> But, I got my BFP this morning!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> I didn't think AF was due until the 15th, but after I went back and looked at last month I was actually due the 10th... Apparently I was a little bit of a scatterbrain.
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the late entry.

Congratulations!


----------



## inGodstime

samibaldwin said:


> Add me. Just got my BFP!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## LeahMSta

Scarlet369 said:


> Sorry for the BFNs :(
> 
> Update- Officially 13dpo- the longest LP I have recorded thus far!!! I woke up at 6am and felt very sick and had to pee so I took my temp then at 97.7 and thought that was alittle low but I also usually dont temp until around 9am give or take a few minutes so I'm thinking If I would have woke up later it would have been higher. I did temp at 10am after I got up for good but I know that temp isnt accurate, it was 98.68. I'm assuming since my morning temp wasnt below my coverline I still am not expecting AF today. I still have cramps though. I was very uncomfortable this morning and assumed when I woke up to pee that I would already be spotting, but I wasnt.
> 
> The fluctuation of hope and loss of hope is killing me here. I don't want to take another HPT, I just cant take another Negative.

I feel your confliction there Scarlet. My chart is getting my hopes up but every stark white IC breaks my heart. I don't wanna be so up and down. If AF came I would be sad but at least I could start to regroup and execute a plan. The extended waiting and wondering is making me bonkers!


----------



## sequeena

Congrats on the :bfp:s :hugs:


----------



## tay_913

LeahMSta said:


> Scarlet369 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the BFNs :(
> 
> Update- Officially 13dpo- the longest LP I have recorded thus far!!! I woke up at 6am and felt very sick and had to pee so I took my temp then at 97.7 and thought that was alittle low but I also usually dont temp until around 9am give or take a few minutes so I'm thinking If I would have woke up later it would have been higher. I did temp at 10am after I got up for good but I know that temp isnt accurate, it was 98.68. I'm assuming since my morning temp wasnt below my coverline I still am not expecting AF today. I still have cramps though. I was very uncomfortable this morning and assumed when I woke up to pee that I would already be spotting, but I wasnt.
> 
> The fluctuation of hope and loss of hope is killing me here. I don't want to take another HPT, I just cant take another Negative.
> 
> I feel your confliction there Scarlet. My chart is getting my hopes up but every stark white IC breaks my heart. I don't wanna be so up and down. If AF came I would be sad but at least I could start to regroup and execute a plan. The extended waiting and wondering is making me bonkers!Click to expand...

I agree! My temps are still going up, AF is 2 days late and the pregnancy tests are still negative. If AF plans on coming I wish she would just come. If I'm pregnant I would like to see a BFP.


----------



## dvm2004

I got a bfn w first reponse.. 6 days before period one. My period is due tomorrow and I have lost all hope. I can't see why it wouldn't be positive w a sensitive test like that if I was pregnant. :(


----------



## tay_913

dvm2004 said:


> I got a bfn w first reponse.. 6 days before period one. My period is due tomorrow and I have lost all hope. I can't see why it wouldn't be positive w a sensitive test like that if I was pregnant. :(

I've had negative tests too and period was due the 13th. I've read some ladies don't get a positive test until a week after their period was due. We're not out til she shows up :hug:


----------



## Scarlet369

Leah & Tay- I wanted to go buy a FRER instead of taking the ICs, but I am so afraid of wasting the money&test and then getting AF the next day. Its kind of depressing.


----------



## tay_913

Scarlet- I'm the same way! I have a doctor's appointment next Friday to discuss next steps for infertility and I decided that if AF hasn't shown by then I'd do a pregancy test there and possibly ask for a beta blood test. I would be 9 days late at that point.


----------



## Scarlet369

I keep thinking too maybe I ovulated on cd 11 or 12 and Im not as many DPO as its showing!


----------



## tay_913

This is my 2nd month using the Clearblue Fertility monitor and it gave me peak on CD11/12 and said I ovulated on CD12.


----------



## Nicola27

SunflowerBub said:


> yellow11 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to those who got bfps :hugs: xxx
> 
> :haha: .... or those with bfns!? Yer cute!
> 
> Well girls, just going to cut and paste from another thread my day... dont need to relive it.
> 
> 
> 
> We were pretty shocked and devastated, and I felt a bit like my body betrayed me by showing me all of those signs (and faint lines!) but I think it was a chemical pg. I had a triphasic chart on 9dpo and on 12 dpo I had an evening of extreme cramping and backache, needing heat packs. So, then on 13 dpo, the blood test showed <2 Bhcg. What do you think?
> 
> Anyway, after feeling sad and responsible for the family's disappointment, I am finding myself feeling strangely optimistic about the coming cycle. I will do things differently though, and not let anyone know of any faint lines or symptoms, until that blood test comes back positive. I will try to keep myself busy over the 2ww because that was torturous! haha!
> 
> Onward and upward, right!?! I really appreciate all of the support here on B&B and look forward to another cycle of getting to know all of you on here!:hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

sorry to hear that hun - i think i also may have had a chemical pregnancy. i got a BPF this morning (or what i thought was a BFP) and an hour ago AF started to come through. absolutely devastated :cry:


----------



## LeahMSta

Scarlet369 said:


> Leah & Tay- I wanted to go buy a FRER instead of taking the ICs, but I am so afraid of wasting the money&test and then getting AF the next day. Its kind of depressing.

Tomorrow is my birthday. we are using 1 of everything we have. an IC, FRER, $ Store, and a digi. LOL!! All I want for my big day is a BFP!!!


----------



## baby_maybe

Wow this thread has moved fast today!!

Congrats and a h&h 9 months to those lucky ladies with bfp's :dance: :)

Sorry and :hugs: to the ladies with af or bfn's today xxx

AFM - can't remember which cycle day I'm on, I think CD19 today, still no symptoms and nothing of interest to report. I'm off out for dinner tonight with DH and a couple of friends so that will keep my mind off of when to test etc!! Have a good weekend ladies :) xx


----------



## Scarlet369

Couldnt resist getting a FRER on the way home from picking up my stepson. BFN.... Not testing again until Sunday and I mean it!!!! I feel like crap today but it just makes me feel worse not seeing those too lines


----------



## Mrs. T

BFP! My beta is 92 today. But I also just started spotting a light brown discharge! Is that normal?


----------



## MissHoneyp

Can i join you ladies? Im testing 18th June if :witch: not arrived by then


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mrs. T said:


> BFP! My beta is 92 today. But I also just started spotting a light brown discharge! Is that normal?

Yes! I have been spotting brown too, and I'm not worried about it. I'm still getting amazing lines and got 'Pregnant 1-2' on a Clearblue Digital today. :)

I think, if you get frank red blood, you should see your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Right im only 3DPO...

But i went to the toilet today and when wiping there was pale pink
creamy stuff :shrug: .. not sure what it is and why im getting it :shrug:
very strange anyone know what it could be or if its okay .. doubt its 
implantation at 3DPO :nope:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats MrsT!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Add me for June 28th please


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Somehow my subscription vanished!!! Had to hunt you down haha!! Congrats to all the new BFPs and sorry for the bfn/AFs!! 

Afm- 5dpo and nothing but CCM to report!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs. T

Please add my BFP next to name for the 15th!!! Thanks!


----------



## ES89

Congrats Mrs T, how many dpo are you? Are you having many symptoms? x


----------



## Scarlet369

Another high temp this morning, got up earlier so I have to assume it would have been even higher if I slept til my normal time. Going to have breakfast with OH and his son,picking out flowers to plant, then collecting some sentimental from my grandmothers before they have her estate sale. I have to say as busy as I will be I cant help wondering why I still have high temps and still dont have a BFP.


----------



## stargazer01

Wow alot has happened since I've been gone! Soooooo happy to see all of the new bfp's! Sorry for the bfn's and to the ladies that have gotten af. 

Huge Congrats to:
* borntobemum 
 munchkinlove 
 mrsswaffer 
 Mrs. T 
 samibaldwin 
 CoCooCaChoo *
:wohoo:

Welcome and good luck to our new testers for June! :wave:
*inGodstime
Calif
kirsty_lamb
mrs.e.e
DJMooMoo79
MissHoneyP
danielle1984
Hopingttc*


*curlyq111* - so so sorry for your chemical. I've updated you, and wish you all the best for next month. :hugs:

I had a wonderful time camping with my family, it rained very heavily the first day and had to set up the tent in a downpour, but it was still fun, and the next day was nice and the sun was shining. 
I think I may have missed my most fertile time though. Couldn't get any bd in, on the camping trip of course. We did bd two days before O, so maybe there is still a slight amount of hope for me. 

Best of Luck to everyone!!! Let's make this the best month yet for bfp's! 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

ES89 said:


> Congrats Mrs T, how many dpo are you? Are you having many symptoms? x

I got my :bfp: blood test yesterday at 14dpiui. I did hpts everyday to test out my trigger shot. Here are the symptoms I experienced:

1-2 dpiui: headache, extreme fatigue, slept a lot, stayed in bed most of the time
3dpiui: back to work, pain beside/below belly button on left, heartburn, nausea, bloated
4dpiui: exhausted, stuffy nose, feels like a head cold or a headache coming on and foggy brain, bloated, bfp
5dpiui: bfp, major cramping in the morning, bloated, nauseous and had a dream last night about holding a hpt that was a bfp with a really dark line!!! Crazy mood swing in the evening, followed by a lot of crying.
6dpiui: cramps, faint bfp
7dpiui: Not much symptoms at all so getting paranoid. Had a minor mood swing then was fine again. Cramping in the evening. Took a hpt and thought it was bfn but then when I looked at it the next day, it looked bfp
8dpiui: major nausea in the morning and sensitive to smells, bfn. Very bloated, stomach almost hard in evening
9dpiui: still very bloated, cramping and pressure in uterus on lower left side and switched to right. Feels like my uterus is stretching, belly looks huge, bfn, left breast starting to hurt on the side
10dpiui: woke up with really sore back, breasts are finally a little tender, bfn
11dpiui: only symptom is sore breasts, bfn this morning, BFP with a FRER in the evening and starting to feel nauseous and have a little heartburn
12dpiui: BFP with FR digital, boobs are still sore, feverish and just not feeling well
13dpiui: BFP with FR digital,*
14dpiui: blood test BFP!!! 92 beta Then I had a squirt of light brown discharge. It went away and was told it was normal. Hope it stays 


Honorable mentions: night sweats, extremely smelly gas (sorry TMI)

I am so shocked and grateful to have our first IUI work!!!


----------



## dvm2004

I'm out. Won't be able to have a chance til very end of july due to OH traveling. So bummed


----------



## LeahMSta

sigh. Apparently the birthday bfp was not in the cards. 4 tests with FMU all neg. Still no signs of AF. Nothing to do but wait I guess.


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry to hear that Leah, your chart still looks good though :)

Welcome back stargazer, glad you had a nice time away. I'm sure 2 days before ov will be enough to catch that egg!

AFM - cd20, feel completely normal :shrug: could be anywhere from 4-7dpo, but do t know for sure as I don't chart at all. Only guessing that based on previous cycles and when af is due to arrive!


----------



## inGodstime

Mrs. T said:


> Please add my BFP next to name for the 15th!!! Thanks!

Congratulations!


----------



## inGodstime

Tested this morning... BFN. I feel :witch: coming. Hopefully next month will be my month!

Congratulations to all the BFP! Truly happy for you, and hope you enjoy this special moment in your lives.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's and the mean ole' :witch:. Praying you all get your heart's desire soon!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

LeahMSta said:


> sigh. Apparently the birthday bfp was not in the cards. 4 tests with FMU all neg. Still no signs of AF. Nothing to do but wait I guess.

Hang in there! Happy Birthday!!:dust:


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

inGodstime said:


> Tested this morning... BFN. I feel :witch: coming. Hopefully next month will be my month!
> 
> Congratulations to all the BFP! Truly happy for you, and hope you enjoy this special moment in your lives.
> 
> So sorry to hear about the BFN's and the mean ole' :witch:. Praying you all get your heart's desire soon!

I was sure she was coming for me too! Honestly, I still kinda feel like she is coming, like right this minute for example..... Hang in there Hun. I didn't get a BFP until 4 days after AF was due. :dust:


----------



## samanthax

I feel like AF is coming.. but nothing yet.. plus my cerix is open quite high watery/Eggwhite.x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Im positive i experienced implantation bleeding last night so i will be testing in the next two weeks! x


----------



## bamagurl

So sorry ladies for all of you who have gotten bfn... I hope & have my fx that next month will be the month for you! :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

baby_maybe said:


> Sorry to hear that Leah, your chart still looks good though :)
> 
> Welcome back stargazer, glad you had a nice time away. I'm sure 2 days before ov will be enough to catch that egg!
> 
> AFM - cd20, feel completely normal :shrug: could be anywhere from 4-7dpo, but do t know for sure as I don't chart at all. Only guessing that based on previous cycles and when af is due to arrive!

Thank you baby_maybe! I hope you get your bfp this cycle!


----------



## Nicola27

i'm definitely out - thought it was my month, got the BFP and everything, only for AF to show at the end of the day :'(

trying to stay positive but i feel like my body has let me down this month

good luck to everyone still in x


----------



## baby_maybe

Thanks stargazer :)

:hugs: nicola, sorry the stupid witch got you xx


----------



## ES89

just took hpt, bfn.... feel stupid n fed up now :( no more testing till af is late x


----------



## inGodstime

kimberleyrobx said:


> Im positive i experienced implantation bleeding last night so i will be testing in the next two weeks! x

Ahh yay! Good luck!! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## inGodstime

Nicola27 said:


> i'm definitely out - thought it was my month, got the BFP and everything, only for AF to show at the end of the day :'(
> 
> trying to stay positive but i feel like my body has let me down this month
> 
> good luck to everyone still in x

So sorry :( Baby dust and prayers sent your way.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Nicola, that really sucks!! Talk about an emtional rollercoaster in one day!! :hug:

Leah, hope is not all lost... your chart still looks friggin awesome!


----------



## Scarlet369

Another high temp today. Didn't take a hpt, totally forgot when I woke up. 15dpo.... Have been feeling really strange, I just dont know what to do.


----------



## Hopingttc

Holy cow I was away from the internet for less than two whole days and come back to 6 more bfp! Yea what a great month.


----------



## ES89

Been cramping since about 2-3 dpo. my back and abdomen were aching today. Think AF is on her way. Just had spotting which is common for me 2-3 days before AF. short LP this cycle :( xx


----------



## beeba

Hi! May I join your thread? AF was due today but still no sign of her. I'm hoping she will leave me alone for the next nine months. So far I have POAS 5 times all of which were bfn :( Gonna test tomorrow with FMU. FX for a bfp!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

A BFN this morning. AF is due tomorrow. If she is a no show, I will test again Tuesday morning.


----------



## samanthax

:BFP: Over here!! It was lovely doing the test and it was lines x


----------



## RebeccaLO

samanthax said:


> :BFP: Over here!! It was lovely doing the test and it was lines x

Congratulations love, thought you might have been :)

Afm: 7dpo and had a temp dip since 5dpo. This has been a strange cycle which if it doesn't end in a BFP will serve to only confuse me about my body. Testing Friday at 12dpo. Hoping for the obvious!


----------



## AngelXXOh

Im testing the 24th! which will be 3dpo. Pray for me!!!! After 3 years, were finally doing medicated & monitored cycles and im ecstatic! i just really hope it works this month, my IUI was miserable.


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats Samantha :dance: h&h 9 months to you xx

Good luck to those testing in the next few days :dust:

AFM - cd21 anywhere between 5-8dpo, not noticed any symptoms but will probably end up testing Friday anyway lol


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Congrats to the new :bfp: June seems to be mega lucky and were only just past half way through!! 
Someone's gonna be busy updating the names later haha! Shame we can't help updating 

Afm- 6dpo and nothing but cm to report!! Too early for symptoms anyway!! 
AF due a week tomorrow so gonna test when she due if I dont cave before!!

:hugs: and baby:dust: everyone
XxxxXxxxX


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their :bfp:

:dust: to those of us still waiting :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Congrats Samantha!!!

I don't know what to think. I got a BFN this morning, but no symptoms of AF. I'm not even bloated and no cramping. I don't have any pregnancy symptoms anymore either, though. :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Hey fatmumma we're due for af on the same day, fx she stays away for both of us :dust:


----------



## SunflowerBub

samanthax said:


> :BFP: Over here!! It was lovely doing the test and it was lines x

Congratulations Samanthax!!!!! That's wonderful!!! Have a h&h 9 months!! YAY! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing? I am definitely feeling like AF is coming. I moved my o date a bit because those temps were very unreliable since I was up all night coughing and sick, and took my temp after getting up and going to the loo etc. Anyway, thought I would go with the CM and OPK results. Do you think 11 dpo is too early for a reliable bHCG blood test? I just don't know what is going on because AF is late (2 days today) and I still have all the signs of pregnancy! I am feeling so crampy today with lower backache though, and I guess AF will rock up today. My temp is still above my coverline, but it is declining (although this morning was taken 2 hours earlier with a restless nights' sleep). 

I just don't get it. My mind must be seriously conning my body, that's for sure! I wonder if you can have negative results past when AF is due. I did have those faint lines earlier in the cycle, which is why I think this is a chemical pregnancy, but why am I still feeling pregnant?! :wacko: HPT today was BFN with "Confirm".

I just would like an answer one way or the other, so I can either celebrate, or move on to July's cycle. :(

Anyone got any advice? Anyone have any luck with "confirm" tests?


----------



## binksmommy

Testing June 27th


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

Hopefully testing the 23rd!! (but realistically the 25th as I just realized that we will be out of town with my DH's friends all weekend and I'm not really thinking I want to get a BFN with all the boys around!! Oh a weepy girl is never a good addition!!)

FX'ed!


----------



## wantabump1

Testing June 29


----------



## Scarlet369

Samantha congrats on your BFP!!!! h&h9mos to you! How many dpo were you?

Afm- as I said this morning my temp is still high, last month my temp decrease the day before I started spotting so I dont feel like its likely AF will arrive tomorrow either. So FF has me at 15dpo, as I said I am not convinced, I think its possible I could be only 13dpo because of when my temps continued to rise, but Im not really sure. Honestly, Im not really sure of anything, after almost a week of BFNs I feel like my body is just playing tricks on me with the early cramping and sick feelings. OH and my mother have been very encouraging, insisting that its probably just too early to detect my Hcg levels. My mom even said I should just wait til I know I am a month late. Several mornings this week I have been woken up by cramping(I never get cramping before AF arrives), and more full feeling bladder then usual. I have been eating much more then usual and feeling hungry much sooner after, but every single time I eat I feel sick after with either cramping or nausea. I really hope this isnt my body playing tricks on me. Its so unfair to have crazy symptoms and then still get AF.


----------



## inGodstime

samanthax said:


> I feel like AF is coming.. but nothing yet.. plus my cerix is open quite high watery/Eggwhite.x

What a wonderful Father's Day present! Congratulations!


----------



## meli1981

well, my temps dropped this morning, so wasnt very hopeful, and then af arrived this evening:-( im frustrated because we bd every other day so we would make sure our bases were covered! obviously didnt work, plus these side effects from the metformin are killing me! i think i might go in to my ob and try to get her to prescribe clomid. im not sure, getting very discouraged:-( congrats to all the bfps so far


----------



## vietmamsie

WOW! I have been gone fore just a few days and there are so many BFP's!!! Congrats!

I tested and was negative on the 15th, however I haven't gotten AF yet and I'm 18DPO. Whats the deal with pink dye tests? That's all I have with me and I'm worried they don't work properly. Need better tests but I am literally in the jungle so there aren't even stores here.

I have had some cramping and stomach issues. finger crossed over here!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Pink dye tests tend to be more reliable than blue dye tests, so you should be ok with pink!


----------



## LeahMSta

This wait is Killing me. Nothing but one faint maybe line and BFN since. Chart looks great. BBs are sore and not a single trace of AF. I have mild cramps that are more like pressure than AF. I suppose there is nothing to do but to wait and keep testing. If AF doesn't show tomorrow, I am going to request a blood test. Meanwhile I guess there is nothing to do but wait and see.


----------



## babyseeker

Hi ladies can you add me to the list testing on the 30th if the :witch: doesn't arrive.............. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## saveme

Hi Ladies:hi: Congrats to all the BFP'S:thumbup: And to those with AF or BFN keep faith:dust:
So I'm 5dpo and my ususal impending AF signs are no where to be found, but the weird thing since 4dpo I've had TMI ALERT:blush: white,clumpy,abundant CM... And constipation since OV:blush:
Well heres hoping and LOTS OF:dust::dust:

:coffee::coffee: Hate the waiting....
 



Attached Files:







5dpo.png
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## samanthax

Thanks to the girls with the BFP messages! Thank you!

I'm not to sure as I wasn't paying any attention to it! But my ticker will show you I think x


----------



## SunflowerBub

Scarlet369 said:


> Afm- as I said this morning my temp is still high, last month my temp decrease the day before I started spotting so I dont feel like its likely AF will arrive tomorrow either. So FF has me at 15dpo, as I said I am not convinced, I think its possible I could be only 13dpo because of when my temps continued to rise, but Im not really sure. Honestly, Im not really sure of anything, after almost a week of BFNs I feel like my body is just playing tricks on me with the early cramping and sick feelings. OH and my mother have been very encouraging, insisting that its probably just too early to detect my Hcg levels. My mom even said I should just wait til I know I am a month late. Several mornings this week I have been woken up by cramping(I never get cramping before AF arrives), and more full feeling bladder then usual. I have been eating much more then usual and feeling hungry much sooner after, but every single time I eat I feel sick after with either cramping or nausea. I really hope this isnt my body playing tricks on me. Its so unfair to have crazy symptoms and then still get AF.

*Scarlet*, (and this goes for you too, *LeahMSta*!!) I know what you mean! I'm 2 days late for my ultra regular and predictable period, and I have had so many pg symptoms that I KNOW are pg symptoms, and I don't think I dreamt them, because I had forgotten about these specific ones, that only occurred for me during my first pregnancy (and I have had 4 pg already). My hpts on 10 and 11 dpo were definitely faint positive (albeit squinting!) but the blood test was neg on 11dpo. I agree with your mum... some women really just don't get a quick rise in hcg, I have recently learned. It's tough for me because all of my other pregnancies, I have had a line come up really fast and before af was due. But... I also have learned that each pg is different, too. :) At first I thought I was going through a chemical pg, but not so sure now that my temps are still high, my chart is triphasic, and the confirm hpt I did this morning developed a VERY faint line (to the keen ttc'ers' eyes only, of course) after all. AF is still not here and I still have af-type cramping, but it's different. It goes down my legs and to my thighs, like sciatica. Like you, I NEVER get cramping before AF, so wtf is going on?! Also, yesterday I started getting heartburn, which I NEVER get, and I have had chunks in my throat for over a week (the BIGGEST sign I was pg with DD before any test showed up). Anyway, you might like to read this forum... it's been very interesting to me.... 

https://www.babycenter.com/404_thre...two-we_7106.bc?startIndex=100&questionId=7106

Good luck and remember that you are not crazy OR alone, and that we women need to listen to our bodies more, and also remember that we can't all fit into a neat little box and be the same. There are always exceptions to the rules, and I'm not sure that it's so uncommon for bfn's after af is late now anyway! :hug: 

Msg me anytime you are feeling frustrated or crazy, and that goes for ANYONE in the same boat! :flower:


----------



## ES89

- hpt, and spotting so I am out, GL to everyone still in xx


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: hunni xxx


----------



## Scarlet369

Thanks Sunflower, thats really sweet.

Still high temps this morning, although lower then usual still well above my coverline, still slight cramping. Trying not to let it overwhelm my every thought. Maybe FF just pinpointed O earlier then it actually was.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies I got my BFP yesterday. Xxx


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies I got my BFP yesterday. Xxx

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats h&h9mos to you


----------



## alicatt

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies I got my BFP yesterday. Xxx

:yipee: Happy & Healthy 9 months!!


----------



## alicatt

Hey All.. 

Congrats to all those with :bfp: this month, so awesome!!!
Sorry to those that were bitten the evil :witch:

I'm still in the running, 9-10DPO today, and feeling so odd. Queasy and bloated, and kinda funky. Not like AF at all. Any thoughts on my chart? :bfn: this morning, but it could still be too early. :shrug:


----------



## bamagurl

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies I got my BFP yesterday. Xxx

Congrats!!!! :happydance: h&h 9 months!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Yey another :bfp: huge congrats hunni xxx


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats to our 2 newest bfp's!!!
* Samanthax  
 CherylC3 *

:wohoo:
June is such a lucky month. I hope there is still some luck left for the ladies still waiting to test! :)

:wave: Welcome to the June testing thread:
*beeba
AngelXXOh
binksmommy
Oopsie_Daisy
wantabump1
babyseeker
Saveme*

So sorry to the ladies that have been visited by the :witch: :hugs:

:dust: to all those waiting to test!!!


----------



## nesSAH

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies I got my BFP yesterday. Xxx

:dance: Great news! H&H 9 months to ya!!


----------



## rooster100

Hi stargazer, no af for me yet. Would normally be excited but as I had a chemical last month I'm trying not to get my hoped up as it might have messed up my cycle. Got a pos opk on day 13 after my chemical which is normal for me so hopefully it's a good sign xxx


----------



## onebumpplease

Test date has been and gone. 3 x -hpts but no AF, so holding on to a glimmer of hope. Will update once I know anything...


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats cheryl, h&h 9 months to you :dance:


----------



## yellow11

stargazer01 said:


> Congrats to our 2 newest bfp's!!!
> * Samanthax
> CherylC3 *
> 
> :wohoo:
> June is such a lucky month. I hope there is still some luck left for the ladies still waiting to test! :)
> 
> :wave: Welcome to the June testing thread:
> *beeba
> AngelXXOh
> binksmommy
> Oopsie_Daisy
> wantabump1
> babyseeker
> Saveme*
> 
> So sorry to the ladies that have been visited by the :witch: :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to all those waiting to test!!!

Lots of luck left for all you lovely ladies still to test! But it is indeed a good month for bfps!
Lots of Feb babies incoming :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats to all the :bfp:'s so far!

Welcome to all the newcomers! :wave:

hope this is a good month! :dust:


----------



## tay_913

Test date was supposed to be June 16th. Tested 6/11 negative, 2 different kinds of tests on 6/15 negative. AF is offically 5 days late. I have a doctors appointment on 6/22 so if AF doesn't show by then I'm requesting a blood test. Here's to hoping and praying and lots of baby dust.

Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs to all the BFNs.


----------



## MD1223

BIG Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!!! :happydance: Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 9 months!

And, this is definitely a lucky thread and lucky month! GL and FX'd for all of you still waiting to test! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

rooster100 said:


> Hi stargazer, no af for me yet. Would normally be excited but as I had a chemical last month I'm trying not to get my hoped up as it might have messed up my cycle. Got a pos opk on day 13 after my chemical which is normal for me so hopefully it's a good sign xxx

Good Luck rooster!!!
Will you be testing soon?


----------



## rooster100

stargazer01 said:


> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi stargazer, no af for me yet. Would normally be excited but as I had a chemical last month I'm trying not to get my hoped up as it might have messed up my cycle. Got a pos opk on day 13 after my chemical which is normal for me so hopefully it's a good sign xxx
> 
> Good Luck rooster!!!
> Will you be testing soon?Click to expand...

Hi, started spotting red and got a bfn so I guess that's it! Even a super lucky thread like this didn't help me. Very fed up at the mo, going to my doc on thurs to see If she can help me. Xx


----------



## mummyconfused

Can I join please please please

Testing 29th :) if I can wait


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

rooster100 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi stargazer, no af for me yet. Would normally be excited but as I had a chemical last month I'm trying not to get my hoped up as it might have messed up my cycle. Got a pos opk on day 13 after my chemical which is normal for me so hopefully it's a good sign xxx
> 
> Good Luck rooster!!!
> Will you be testing soon?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, started spotting red and got a bfn so I guess that's it! Even a super lucky thread like this didn't help me. Very fed up at the mo, going to my doc on thurs to see If she can help me. XxClick to expand...

Awww dang... :hugs: Good Luck with the doctor!! Hopefully she can help you out! Fx'ed you get your BFP soon


----------



## bamagurl

rooster100 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rooster100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi stargazer, no af for me yet. Would normally be excited but as I had a chemical last month I'm trying not to get my hoped up as it might have messed up my cycle. Got a pos opk on day 13 after my chemical which is normal for me so hopefully it's a good sign xxx
> 
> Good Luck rooster!!!
> Will you be testing soon?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, started spotting red and got a bfn so I guess that's it! Even a super lucky thread like this didn't help me. Very fed up at the mo, going to my doc on thurs to see If she can help me. XxClick to expand...

I am so sorry :(


----------



## wantabump1

mummyconfused said:


> Can I join please please please
> 
> Testing 29th :) if I can wait

Trying to wait until the 29th to test, too!

Do you have any unusual feelings or symptoms? I know it is too early and it is all in my head, but I have a little cramping...oh please, Mr. Stork, send me a little one!


----------



## MummyHunter

Aww, I don't think I saw this one xx I joined the one for over 35's as I am 37 but if you would like to add me onto this one too it would be lovely 

I was due to test 18th June but tested on 17th and got a :bfp: )))


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

MummyHunter said:


> Aww, I don't think I saw this one xx I joined the one for over 35's as I am 37 but if you would like to add me onto this one too it would be lovely
> 
> I was due to test 18th June but tested on 17th and got a :bfp: )))

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! and a happy and healthy 9 months to you and your little one :happydance:


----------



## MaliksMom

I will test monday the 25th. Waiting is Absolutely Agonizing. This our first cycle of actively trying.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Scarlet369 said:


> Thanks Sunflower, thats really sweet.
> 
> Still high temps this morning, although lower then usual still well above my coverline, still slight cramping. Trying not to let it overwhelm my every thought. Maybe FF just pinpointed O earlier then it actually was.

Yeah, if your o date is cd 13 then you would be only 14 dpo today, is that right? That is very possible that that is the case. How is your temp today? FX'd for you!!!! :)

*Leah* - how are you feeling today? I noticed your temp dropped a little, but still high enough, right? What do you think? FXd for you, too!!!! :)

*Cheryl* and *Mummyhunter*, CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is very exciting news!!! :)

*Tay*, seems like this is happening a lot on this thread, with AF being late and negative hpts. I posted a link yesterday with a great forum of lots of women posting about how hpts (and even blood tests) never picked up their pregnancies, until an u/s at 6,12, or even 20 weeks!!! Crazy stuff!!

To everyone who got a bfn and/or AF, I'm so sorry and my heart really goes out to you all... it's tough having to do it all over again and the stress that accompanies that. It drags on so long and all of your hopes and dreams are clinging to those tests and symptoms etc. TTC is a tough world, alright. Seems silly saying that, because we are still healthy and happy in other ways, but I guess a mother's primal drive to conceive is so strong, it takes over your life for a time. 

As for me, I am feeling pretty emotional today, up and down. Not much cramping or backache, unlike yesterday. Temp went down a bit today, so I guess AF is imminent tomorrow. On the upside, our donor is holidaying in our state early July, so we might be able to avoid a trip interstate next cycle, which is great, because it would be just me, and my DP was very disappointed that she would not be able to "knock me up" herself! She feels more a part of the conception, naturally, when she is the one putting the stuff in. lol! So... if AF is imminent, I am hoping it just comes soon so we can move on to the next cycle and rest our minds a bit!!


----------



## Canisa

Wow so many more!!! its only the 19th 2day and 24 already!!! 11 days more in June...i think the number will cross 30 this time ;)


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi Sunflowerbub! Still waiting. Trying not to go insane but that is easier said than done. I guess tomorrow's temp will tell. Nothin to do but keep waiting. I am so sick of waiting. Ugh.


----------



## mummyconfused

SunflowerBub said:


> Good evening, ladies!
> 
> *MrsWaffer*, that sounds rather promising!! Hopefully it isn't a teasing faint line like mine.... went on and on and on since 5 dpo, only getting a little darker, so I don't have to squint as hard!! LOL
> 
> *Goldenpanther*, I think that would make you about 6 weeks pg tomorrow if going from conception date of 15 May. Otherwise it could be Wed or Thur when you turn 6 weeks.
> 
> Today I have still had the same symptoms, but fatigue has really kicked in. Still have cramping but it's just mild and on both sides, sometimes with twinges going down my right thigh. Waves of nausea take me off guard and I salivate and have to swallow the chunks that rise in my throat (sorry, tmi). Breasts only a little tender, but no different from before af. My FRER was negative this morning, but the IC had a faint line. I took a pic of the one from tonight, just to see what you girls thought. I will include a pic from yesterday's test too. Oh, also.... I have been HIGHLY emotional and moody today, my DP is walking on eggshells and probably secretly cursing the potential next 9 months! hahahahaha! I will feel like such a mug if it turns out I am not pregnant!! I will never trust my body's signs again!!! :blush:
> 
> Have a great night, ladies, and good luck to those testing in the coming days!!!! Let me know what you think about my faint lines and whether you think I have now officially got line eye! :wacko:




wantabump1 said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please please please
> 
> Testing 29th :) if I can wait
> 
> Trying to wait until the 29th to test, too!
> 
> Do you have any unusual feelings or symptoms? I know it is too early and it is all in my head, but I have a little cramping...oh please, Mr. Stork, send me a little one!Click to expand...

Just bad headaches :(


----------



## mummyconfused

TMI - I'm around 4dpo and I have loads of creamy, thick CM. is this good, bad normal?


----------



## yellow11

Some mire TMI: I had loads of CM before my BFP, thick, creamy and a bit of ew, some with a slight yellow tinge.

Now I've got my bfp, its watery mostly, and white! Lol, :haha: my CM has been crazy! :wacko:

So anyway, good sign! Very good sign :thumbup: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think its different for everyone alot of said that they got ewcm 
when getting there bfp or more of that then they have before..
I never know with mine as in previous cycles iv got lots of creamy cm
near when AF's due and then the next day it would just go watery suddon

Hopefully its a good sign for you but like they say cm isn't an indicator 
i tried to stop checking :lol:

FX'ed!! :dust:


----------



## samanthax

SO many Big fat possitves! :D x


----------



## baby_maybe

Morning ladies :wave:

Rooster - :hugs: sorry it looks like af has arrived, good luck with your docs appointment hunni xxx

mummyhunter - congrats on your bfp, h&h 9 months to you :dance:

To all the other ladies still testing, good luck and lots of :dust:

AFM - I think I'm cd23 now, I'm trying not to do any symptom spotting as it drives me mad. So I've not really got anything to report, other than feeling very achy all over my back and my hips and my knees!! lol


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats on your bfp 
* MummyHunter *

Welcome to our new testers!!!
*mummyconfused
MaliksMom*

Rooster - so sorry, I hope the doctor can answer all of your questions, and get you on your way to a bfp! :hugs:


----------



## inGodstime

So, I decided to retest the 23rd. BFN on the 16, but still no sign of AF and having some pregnancy symptoms (very tender breasts, tiredness, lots of EWCM).

Congrats to all of the BFPs! Sooo excited for you all!


----------



## Scarlet369

COngrats on your Bfp mummyhunter. H&h9mos to you dear!

Sorry to all who got af. Its so hard to wait those weeks and get so hopeful and it end in a bfn, but also every regular cycle can give you a little more hope that there is nothing wrong with your body.

Sunflower- Still no af, still no temp drop, still -hpt. I used all 3 of my FRERs over the weekend because of fathers day, so I bought more but OH has them hostage in his car until Friday or something like that. Sunday I felt pretty disgusting all day, ending the night with nausea so bad I didn't even want OH to touch me. Yesterday and today just tired. Every morning my temp is above 97.7 is a happy morning for me and I am trying to just stick with that attitude.


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girls, I really need to vent and you guys have been on this journey with me for so long, I feel I can let it out, without judgement. 
It's been a pretty rough 2 weeks around here, I was feeling like absolute crap, sure I was pregnant but just all around felt sicky. Then, my Grandpa and great grandma passed within 4 days of eachother so My mom needless to say is a complete wreck. My hubby and I are a bit off. We're not fighting or anything, just off. We honest to god, havent had sex in 3 weeks tomorrow, since I officially knew I ovulated. Surely, there's a lot of tension, we go from every day for like 10 days straight, to nothing. This morning I woke and have just been crying all day so far. I can't pinpoint what it is, but it's like I turned on a tap. I kind of feel resentment over my ectopic two cycles ago, kind of like he didn't give me the support I really needed, I don't think I even knew what I needed. Maybe it's the soy isoflavones making me crazy hormonal but I just have to get this off my chest, I don't know what to do...:(


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, I really need to vent and you guys have been on this journey with me for so long, I feel I can let it out, without judgement.
> It's been a pretty rough 2 weeks around here, I was feeling like absolute crap, sure I was pregnant but just all around felt sicky. Then, my Grandpa and great grandma passed within 4 days of eachother so My mom needless to say is a complete wreck. My hubby and I are a bit off. We're not fighting or anything, just off. We honest to god, havent had sex in 3 weeks tomorrow, since I officially knew I ovulated. Surely, there's a lot of tension, we go from every day for like 10 days straight, to nothing. This morning I woke and have just been crying all day so far. I can't pinpoint what it is, but it's like I turned on a tap. I kind of feel resentment over my ectopic two cycles ago, kind of like he didn't give me the support I really needed, I don't think I even knew what I needed. Maybe it's the soy isoflavones making me crazy hormonal but I just have to get this off my chest, I don't know what to do...:(

I know there is nothing I can say that will be enough. You need to grieve, and cry, and feel the pain. Its is truly the only way to release it from you. If you feel you need more from your husband, tell him, because he may be feeling just as lost as you....:hugs:


----------



## yellow11

:hugs: oh hun, what a crappy time you're having. I've lost both my granny and grandad recently, grandad was 3 days ago, so I can kind of understand a little what you're going though. 
All I can suggest doing is crying :cry: let all the pain and emotions out. It will.only make it worse if you keep it inside. Honestly. Just cry all you want. It's the best therapy ever!
Also have a little chat with OH and tell him how you're feeling. He maybe doesn't know how much you need his support and maybe the ectopic is hurting him too. 
All I can say is it will get better. Life won't always suck this much. You will get through to the other side.xxx I promise :hugs:


----------



## alicatt

I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!


----------



## bamagurl

alicatt said:


> I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!

Good Luck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

Good luck alicatt :)


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, I really need to vent and you guys have been on this journey with me for so long, I feel I can let it out, without judgement.
> It's been a pretty rough 2 weeks around here, I was feeling like absolute crap, sure I was pregnant but just all around felt sicky. Then, my Grandpa and great grandma passed within 4 days of eachother so My mom needless to say is a complete wreck. My hubby and I are a bit off. We're not fighting or anything, just off. We honest to god, havent had sex in 3 weeks tomorrow, since I officially knew I ovulated. Surely, there's a lot of tension, we go from every day for like 10 days straight, to nothing. This morning I woke and have just been crying all day so far. I can't pinpoint what it is, but it's like I turned on a tap. I kind of feel resentment over my ectopic two cycles ago, kind of like he didn't give me the support I really needed, I don't think I even knew what I needed. Maybe it's the soy isoflavones making me crazy hormonal but I just have to get this off my chest, I don't know what to do...:(

:hugs: so sorry for all your losses. I agree with echo, if you feel like you need more from your hubby, talk to him. I have found that my hubby just shuts down emotionally when he can't deal with something until I just sit down and talk to him about it. If you need to cry and grieve today, just do it. Listen to what your body is telling you to do. All that said, I really hope that tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

alicatt said:


> I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!

Fingers crossed and positive thoughts :happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

alicatt said:


> I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!

Good luck!!
:dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

gl alicatt


----------



## tay_913

alicatt said:


> I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!

Good Luck! and be sure to keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## alicatt

tay_913 said:


> alicatt said:
> 
> 
> I will know if I have a :bfp: or :bfn: by tomorrow afternoon, my Dr just moved up my BETA test from Friday to tomorrow. OMG! This is awesome! But scary too!
> 
> Good Luck! and be sure to keep us posted! :dust:Click to expand...

I will, don't you worry!! I want to see a :bfp: on the front page by my name.. :haha:


----------



## mbh

Hey everyone! I am new to this thread!! :) 

Here is my current cycle

BD: 9TH CD 23 - Glob, like a big marble glob (usually get this once or twice) 
BD: 10TH CD 24 - EWCM (stand up and runs)
11TH CD 25 - Glob again
BD: 12TH CD 26 - Cream
13TH CD 27 - POPK
BD: 14TH CD 28 - Positive OPK
15th CD 29 - Positive OPK
16th Dont remember
17th CD 31 - Negative OPK - REALLY warm &#8211; DH was shocked like &#8220;why are you so hot!?&#8221; and wouldn&#8217;t let me cuddle with him haha.
18th CD 32 - BFN - Cramps and lower back pain
19th CD 33 - Light brown spotting! 

Eeek. I hope this is it. This is the last natural month before I start clomid! My cycles are normally around 50 days and these symptoms usually dont start until day 35


----------



## stargazer01

lorojavanos - I'm so sorry for what you are going through. :hugs: It will get better after you have some time to grieve and let your emotions out. Definately talk to your hubby. It may help. 

alicatt - Good Luck!!!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girls, I really need to vent and you guys have been on this journey with me for so long, I feel I can let it out, without judgement.
> It's been a pretty rough 2 weeks around here, I was feeling like absolute crap, sure I was pregnant but just all around felt sicky. Then, my Grandpa and great grandma passed within 4 days of eachother so My mom needless to say is a complete wreck. My hubby and I are a bit off. We're not fighting or anything, just off. We honest to god, havent had sex in 3 weeks tomorrow, since I officially knew I ovulated. Surely, there's a lot of tension, we go from every day for like 10 days straight, to nothing. This morning I woke and have just been crying all day so far. I can't pinpoint what it is, but it's like I turned on a tap. I kind of feel resentment over my ectopic two cycles ago, kind of like he didn't give me the support I really needed, I don't think I even knew what I needed. Maybe it's the soy isoflavones making me crazy hormonal but I just have to get this off my chest, I don't know what to do...:(

Awwww. :hugs: my girl. You are going thru so much right now. I agree that you need to tell him you need support. You might not be able to tell him how, or when, but just mentioning it to him should be enough to prompt him for a little more attention. I am so sorry to hear about the losses your family has had recently, that's terrible. As far as getting emotional over your loss a few months ago, I can speak from experience on this one. The thought of my prior losses can still hit me hard some days and its been over 13 years! Sometimes something just brings it back and the emotions are so fresh. You know too, the last month before I got my bfp I was convinced I was pregnant too, had every symptom in the darn book. When AF showed I was mad, but i got really depressed when it got closer to ovulation thinking about going thru the 2WW again. I was a mess. But then I got my bfp..... Don't give up. Come vent when you need to, that's what we are here for. XOXO!


----------



## tay_913

AF was due June 13th, just took a clearblue digital and BFN! I just wish AF would show her face so I could get on with the next cycle.


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

tay_913 said:


> AF was due June 13th, just took a clearblue digital and BFN! I just wish AF would show her face so I could get on with the next cycle.

:hug:


----------



## mummyconfused

On 5 dpo and I have already done 2 FR test lmfao obviously BFN but I couldn't resist hassaaaaaa hahahaha


----------



## SunflowerBub

Well, finally an answer!!!! AF got me this morning! So pleased to have an answer so I can move on with my next cycle! So we believe it was a chemical pg, based on the faint positive hpts, the symptoms, and the 4 day-late period. 

BRING ON JULY!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!! :D

*Alicatt*, FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!

*lorojovanos*, wow, what a horrendous two weeks you have had!! I can't even imagine! You poor thing! If you are indeed pregnant, the hormones and emotional swings wouldn't be helping!!! So sorry your 2ww is even WORSE than it had to be. I hope your mum is coping okay with her loss. What a blow for her!! :(


----------



## cbivens90

I am testing on June 26th. I ovulated on June 14th on CD18 ! Please add me to the list ! :):dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## markswife10

Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:

Here's a pic of one of my "evaps"...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/540638_3987697526815_1944362992_n.jpg


----------



## SunflowerBub

markswife10 said:


> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:

Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! Get another brand and test test test!!!! I got my bfp with my DS at 7dpo with an IC!!!! :) :) :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

SunflowerBub said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! Get another brand and test test test!!!! I got my bfp with my DS at 7dpo with an IC!!!! :) :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hun! I'm gonna wait a couple of days and test again to see if I can get a line to show up in the time limit :) I'm pretty sure this is it as I've never had a pink evap before! Eeee!!! :happydance:


----------



## SunflowerBub

Okay.... this is a really really tmi question... so sorry! BUT... when you girls get your period, is it full of heaps of little clots? I never used to have that, but for about a year I have had this. I am not sure if it's because of my scarred uterus from c-sections or what. Anyone got any ideas? And also, is it why I might have had the chemical? Does anyone know anything about taking a low-dose aspirin to combat this? Do you think I need to? Thanks guys.... :)


----------



## mbh

markswife10 said:


> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:
> 
> Here's a pic of one of my "evaps"...
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/540638_3987697526815_1944362992_n.jpg

I see a faint pink like!!! :yipee:


----------



## mbh

SunflowerBub said:


> Okay.... this is a really really tmi question... so sorry! BUT... when you girls get your period, is it full of heaps of little clots? I never used to have that, but for about a year I have had this. I am not sure if it's because of my scarred uterus from c-sections or what. Anyone got any ideas? And also, is it why I might have had the chemical? Does anyone know anything about taking a low-dose aspirin to combat this? Do you think I need to? Thanks guys.... :)

I have had endomeriosis for many years and I always have clots during AF. As for the aspirin, Im not too sure... I read somewhere that youre not suppose to take anything except baby aspirin? no idea though sorry!:shrug:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies! So many more BFPs!!!! So excited! 

I'm 20dpo (CD45) and took my second (and last) dip stick preg test I have with me. It was neg. But still no period. I have been having cramps like af for about 6 days (NOT normal for me) and my skin has gone to crap. Hubs and I took a motorbike out of the jungle, but couldn't find a pharmacy to get a better test. I guess it doesn't really matter if my preg or not, since I've been living like a saint for months now (quit smoking 6 months ago, stopped drinking when we started TTC, take my prenatals everyday and eat healthy) but it's really frustrating! 

We leave the jungle in 10 days. If still no AF I'll try to route us into a city so I can get a test or go to the doctor.


----------



## Hopingttc

I'm sure I'm just getting my hopes up but today I'm 6 dpo and have been having weird cramps and twinges all day! I always get pre af cramps but not a whole week before she is do. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (which is almost impossible lol) so the only thing I've really noticed is gas. On an unrelated not I have a toothache but other than that no other real symptoms. I'm really hoping I don't get my hopes up for nothing this month :( Gl to everyone :dust:


----------



## markswife10

mbh said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:
> 
> Here's a pic of one of my "evaps"...
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/540638_3987697526815_1944362992_n.jpg
> 
> I see a faint pink like!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

Eeee!!!! I hope I get a nice one in the time frame soon! This is looking like the beginnings of a BFP!!!!


----------



## Hopingttc

markswife10 said:


> mbh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:
> 
> Here's a pic of one of my "evaps"...
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v676/hmariecarr/540638_3987697526815_1944362992_n.jpg
> 
> I see a faint pink like!!! :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> Eeee!!!! I hope I get a nice one in the time frame soon! This is looking like the beginnings of a BFP!!!!Click to expand...

Finger crossed for you! Gl


----------



## wantabump1

Hopingttc said:


> I'm sure I'm just getting my hopes up but today I'm 6 dpo and have been having weird cramps and twinges all day! I always get pre af cramps but not a whole week before she is do. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (which is almost impossible lol) so the only thing I've really noticed is gas. On an unrelated not I have a toothache but other than that no other real symptoms. I'm really hoping I don't get my hopes up for nothing this month :( Gl to everyone :dust:

I'm 5 do and have been crampy/gassy, which is not normal for me....I don't want to get my hopes up though, so I'm trying to convince myself it was just something I ate....


Here's hoping it is a good sign for both of us! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopingttc

wantabump1 said:


> Hopingttc said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'm just getting my hopes up but today I'm 6 dpo and have been having weird cramps and twinges all day! I always get pre af cramps but not a whole week before she is do. I'm trying really hard not to symptom spot (which is almost impossible lol) so the only thing I've really noticed is gas. On an unrelated not I have a toothache but other than that no other real symptoms. I'm really hoping I don't get my hopes up for nothing this month :( Gl to everyone :dust:
> 
> I'm 5 do and have been crampy/gassy, which is not normal for me....I don't want to get my hopes up though, so I'm trying to convince myself it was just something I ate....
> 
> 
> Here's hoping it is a good sign for both of us! Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I REALLY hope it is a good sign for both of is! I haven't been temping well but I did take my temp this morning and it was 98.45 which is higher than any temp I got last month when I did chart so hopefully that's a good sign too! Good luck :)


----------



## Mrs. T

markswife10 said:


> SunflowerBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaah girls! I know it's waaaayyyy eeeaaarrrllly at 9dpo and I know you're not supposed to look at the test after the time frame but I have had TWO days in a row (2 test) of faint pink lines showing up on dollar store tests a couple of hours after taking the test. I've NEVER had pink evaps before (only gray ghost-like lines) and both are right where the test line is. Either these tests are BAD for PINK evaps or I have the beginnings of something here! Thanks tests for getting my hopes way up! :dohh:
> 
> Looks like a :bfp: to me!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! Get another brand and test test test!!!! I got my bfp with my DS at 7dpo with an IC!!!! :) :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun! I'm gonna wait a couple of days and test again to see if I can get a line to show up in the time limit :) I'm pretty sure this is it as I've never had a pink evap before! Eeee!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

How can you wait?! Go get a FRER!!! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

SunflowerBub said:


> Okay.... this is a really really tmi question... so sorry! BUT... when you girls get your period, is it full of heaps of little clots? I never used to have that, but for about a year I have had this. I am not sure if it's because of my scarred uterus from c-sections or what. Anyone got any ideas? And also, is it why I might have had the chemical? Does anyone know anything about taking a low-dose aspirin to combat this? Do you think I need to? Thanks guys.... :)

I have always had lots of big clots with my periods. Doctors always assured me this is normal. Wherever blood gathers, it is normal to clot. But, if you find that this is something that you didn't have before but has started suddenly, maybe follow up with your doctor. Hope everything works out. :)


----------



## Scarlet369

Hey ladies, still no AF for me and still high temps. OH wont let me take anymore FRERS until I am 2weeks late and the ics are still BFNs. Remaining hopeful


----------



## LeahMSta

Well ladies I am out. AF got me late last night. On to July! I hope to see many more BFPs this month. They give me hope.


----------



## alicatt

I'm out too. I just got the results of my beta test at 11 DPO and it was negative. I asked for the number and it was less than 1.


----------



## lorojovanos

LeahMSta said:


> Well ladies I am out. AF got me late last night. On to July! I hope to see many more BFPs this month. They give me hope.

I'm sorry hon:(


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: alicatt and leah, sorry for your bfn's this month xx

I must be getting to the window where a test could work (af is due on monday), but I'm too scared to take one! Not because I'm worried about it being bfn, but because I'm worried that if it is positive I'll go into nervous wreck overdrive and start fretting about the pregnancy not being in the right place.


----------



## sequeena

Sorry ladies :hugs:


----------



## nesSAH

markswife10 said:


> Thank you hun! I'm gonna wait a couple of days and test again to see if I can get a line to show up in the time limit :) I'm pretty sure this is it as I've never had a pink evap before! Eeee!!! :happydance:

Good idea and good news!! Keep us posted!
Congrats!!!

Sorry to those who got AF :( :hugs:

:af: is due today- hmmh! I will be testing with FMU tomorrow... don't think I can wait till the weekend.:coffee:
[-o&lt; :af: stays away


----------



## MaliksMom

I know its only my 1st month trying, but I REALLY [-o&lt; that we get a :bfp: this month. I've talked to two people at work, and they both said "It doesn't happen the first time around." WTHeck :dohh:


----------



## alicatt

MaliksMom said:


> I know its only my 1st month trying, but I REALLY [-o&lt; that we get a :bfp: this month. I've talked to two people at work, and they both said "It doesn't happen the first time around." WTHeck :dohh:

Good luck! This past month was my very first month, I just got a negative BETA test. I hope you have better luck :thumbup:


----------



## tay_913

So girls any advice for me. Took a clearblue digital last night and "Not Pregnant", AF is a week late. I have an appointment on Friday to see the FS to discuss options, kinda wanna beg her for a blood test. Been having little cramps, lots of creamy discharge, nothing really else.


----------



## mbh

did anyone ever have a dull ache over their bb's? like by the chest part/top of bb?


----------



## wantabump1

MaliksMom said:


> I know its only my 1st month trying, but I REALLY [-o&lt; that we get a :bfp: this month. I've talked to two people at work, and they both said "It doesn't happen the first time around." WTHeck :dohh:

It's my first month too...I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## happycloud

To be honest, it's hard to tell by looking at your chart, not seeing your temps before ovulation. It's hard to know where the shift is without that data! Were the temps a lot lower before your chosen O day? It looks like you may have ovulated on day 19 or 20, not as early as you thought. That might explain your situation.



tay_913 said:


> So girls any advice for me. Took a clearblue digital last night and "Not Pregnant", AF is a week late. I have an appointment on Friday to see the FS to discuss options, kinda wanna beg her for a blood test. Been having little cramps, lots of creamy discharge, nothing really else.


----------



## happycloud

:witch: for me. Got the BFN on vacation :( . Heading over to the July thread. Baby dust to you all!


----------



## tay_913

happycloud said:


> To be honest, it's hard to tell by looking at your chart, not seeing your temps before ovulation. It's hard to know where the shift is without that data! Were the temps a lot lower before your chosen O day? It looks like you may have ovulated on day 19 or 20, not as early as you thought. That might explain your situation.
> 
> 
> 
> tay_913 said:
> 
> 
> So girls any advice for me. Took a clearblue digital last night and "Not Pregnant", AF is a week late. I have an appointment on Friday to see the FS to discuss options, kinda wanna beg her for a blood test. Been having little cramps, lots of creamy discharge, nothing really else.Click to expand...

I just started temping this month. I'm using the Clearblue fertility monitor so it gave me a peak on CD11/12. I'll continue to temp until AF shows or I get a positive Beta test.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

My friend peaks for 2 days twice in a cycle so she covers both bd wise but she recently found out that it was only on the second lot of peak days that she ovulates ( apparently its "her ovaries getting ready too soon" and the egg not ready so she peaks again and then the egg is released! Could this have maybe happened?!
Xxx


----------



## Mrs. T

MaliksMom said:


> I know its only my 1st month trying, but I REALLY [-o&lt; that we get a :bfp: this month. I've talked to two people at work, and they both said "It doesn't happen the first time around." WTHeck :dohh:

It did for me!!! Keep hope alive. :)

:dust:


----------



## Mrs. T

tay_913 said:


> So girls any advice for me. Took a clearblue digital last night and "Not Pregnant", AF is a week late. I have an appointment on Friday to see the FS to discuss options, kinda wanna beg her for a blood test. Been having little cramps, lots of creamy discharge, nothing really else.

Try a FRER and definitely ask for a blood test. HPT don't work on some women until weeks after af was due.


----------



## mummyconfused

I have to be the most insane on BnB

I've already tested 4 times lmfao and AF still not due for 9 days :)

Somebody stop me


----------



## inGodstime

mummyconfused said:


> I have to be the most insane on BnB
> 
> I've already tested 4 times lmfao and AF still not due for 9 days :)
> 
> Somebody stop me

I think I shamefully have you beat... I just counted & I've taken 12 HPTs this month! :wacko:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, I am out for June. AF got me 2 days ago. On to another cycle. This time, a natural cycle.


----------



## mummyconfused

inGodstime said:


> mummyconfused said:
> 
> 
> I have to be the most insane on BnB
> 
> I've already tested 4 times lmfao and AF still not due for 9 days :)
> 
> Somebody stop me
> 
> I think I shamefully have you beat... I just counted & I've taken 12 HPTs this month! :wacko:Click to expand...


I don't feel so bad now lol


----------



## SunflowerBub

MaliksMom said:


> I know its only my 1st month trying, but I REALLY [-o&lt; that we get a :bfp: this month. I've talked to two people at work, and they both said "It doesn't happen the first time around." WTHeck :dohh:

Like hell it doesn't! I got pregnant on the first go 3 out of my 4 pregnancies! And that doesn't even include the chemical I just had which was my first try! Keep hope!!! It CAN, and does, HAPPEN! :)

*Alicatt*, don't lose hope just yet... you might be implanting after 11dpo. It's possible.... :)

*Mummyconfused* and *InGodsTime*, I think I have you two beat, too! Last cycle, I took over 40 hpts! HAHAHA!!!! Thank god for ICs, I say!!! I was ready to pee on anything that even remotely looked like an HPT! haha! 

*MrsT*, thank you so much for your reply to my post about clots. I'm glad that it's normal. I have had it for about a year or so. I just freaked because I read somewhere that there is a theory about miscarriages and clotting; that sometimes a small clot can stop blood supply to an embryo. I just wonder why women are taking baby aspirin and have read good things about doing that. I know the Americans take 81mg of it, but our low-dose aspirin is 100mg here in Aust. Just a thought... :)


----------



## stargazer01

:hugs: to everyone that has gotten af. 

Welcome to June testing: *Cbivens90*

*markswife* - good luck!!! Looks like a faint bfp!! :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

OK. Got my hands on another test. This one looks a little more modern than the other ones I have been using. I'll test tomorrow morning with FMU. I'm at 21DPO and still no period. Cramps on and off all day and really bad skin.


----------



## ES89

Ok, been spotting since sunday but still no AF...does anyone else get this? I had it 1 cycle before but it wasn't long after I came off my BC so assumed it was that. I usually only spot for a day or 2. I just want AF here now so I can start a new cycle!! lol x


----------



## nesSAH

*Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*

For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## Hopingttc

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

Yea Congrats! How many dpo were you? H&H 9 months


----------



## SunflowerBub

nesSAH said:


> *Great news! Got my  this morning with FMU!*
> 
> For those ladies still waiting: don't lose faith and sending :dust: your way! :hugs:

WONDERFUL!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats hunni that's great news :dance: h&h 9 months to you xx

Sorry for everyone who got af :hugs:

AFM - I can't even remember what CD I'm on :dohh: Hang on I'll check..... right CD25 apparantly, wow that crept up on me! Well af is due Monday, I don't think I've got any preggo symptoms but then again I haven't been looking for them really. I'm away at the weekend and was toying with the idea of testing tomorrow so I know where I am with expecting af, but then again I'm a little scared so I might just leave it until after the weekend! lol


----------



## nesSAH

Thanks ladies.

*Hopingttc*: I was 11/12DPO


----------



## tay_913

Alright so doctor's appointment is tomorrow, I'm going to beg for a Beta blood test. I'm really thinking it's going to be negative with all of the negative HPT and the cramping I've been having and oh yea the lack of pregnancy symptoms.

Not trying to get my hopes up. Would really like to get some answers though so I can continue on trying if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## tay_913

XxFatMummaxX said:


> My friend peaks for 2 days twice in a cycle so she covers both bd wise but she recently found out that it was only on the second lot of peak days that she ovulates ( apparently its "her ovaries getting ready too soon" and the egg not ready so she peaks again and then the egg is released! Could this have maybe happened?!
> Xxx

It's only my 2nd month on the monitor and my first month temping so I'm not really sure if I peak twice. We've been NTNP for 2 years and just now started getting serious about it.


----------



## Scarlet369

COngrats to our new BFP!!! H&H 9Mos to you.

AFM- af is still on vacation. I am still feeling crampy. and my temp is still high. I havent tested since Sunday except on ics and I didnt use an IC today. Every morning I just keep praying for that high temp. So nervous, everyone keeps telling me to wait 2weeks until I test again. Im wondering if theyre right because another BFN or chemical would completely crush me.


----------



## WhaleTail

AF is due today but hasn't shown up yet. This was our first month of trying so I'm not expecting anything. I've had the usual AF symptons, I just wish she would hurry up and get here so I can try again in July!


----------



## aimiB

i never thought i would say this but........i got my BFP today! Yay 

xx


----------



## bamagurl

aimib said:


> i never thought i would say this but........i got my bfp today! Yay
> 
> xx

congrats!!!!


----------



## aimiB

Thanks,

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone else! Hope you all get your BFP SOON!

XX


----------



## tay_913

Congrats aimiB! Praying for sticky bean


----------



## alicatt

YAY! Another BFP!! Congrats :)


----------



## Scarlet369

aimiB said:


> i never thought i would say this but........i got my BFP today! Yay
> 
> xx

COngrats. H&H 9mos to you


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats aimiB :dance: h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## veronica s

will you sign me up for the 28th? thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bamagurl

I took a test today! Way too early I know! But I swear I see something! Going to test again with frer tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4717.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

*Nessha* and *AimiB* CONGTATULATIONS!!!!! Such an exciting day for your ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Scarlet369

bamagurl said:


> I took a test today! Way too early I know! But I swear I see something! Going to test again with frer tomorrow!

so weird but I see something too!


----------



## Hopingttc

aimiB said:


> i never thought i would say this but........i got my BFP today! Yay
> 
> xx

Congrats! That puts us at 27! That's the most in one month if you look at the first page. Hoping it stays rising!


----------



## onebumpplease

:( My 57 day cycle ended with a :BFN: :cry:

Just in the motions of picking myself up. 

Congratulations, I also thought this must be my chance with so many BFPs.

Good luck to those still waiting to test...


----------



## RAFwife

I'm out, AF arrived a day late. Also heard this week that DH is being sent away until mid-September, so looks like I'll be taking a break from here :( will be back for the October testing thread hopefully. Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## baby_maybe

:hugs: onebumpplease and RAFwife xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

bamagurl said:


> i took a test today! Way too early i know! But i swear i see something! Going to test again with frer tomorrow!

bfp for sure sweety


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

bamagurl said:


> I took a test today! Way too early I know! But I swear I see something! Going to test again with frer tomorrow!

I swear I cant see these things until they are jumping off the test screaming "POSITIVE" so I'm of absolutely no help!! So sorry!! BUT, I hope the line gets darker and darker and you get your really big BFP


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome to June Testing!!!
*veronica s*

Congratulations to our newest bfp's!!!
* nesSAH 
 aimiB *

So sorry to all that have gotten af. :hugs: 
Come on over and join in on July's testing list!


----------



## mbh

:bfp: faint but it's still there!!! 3 days spotting!!!


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

mbh said:


> :bfp: faint but it's still there!!! 3 days spotting!!!

OH YAY!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies!! Glad to see so many bfp's! Hope the luck extends to me too! This is my first non-clomid cycle, so fxd there is enough left! At least I o'd which is good! I will be testing on June 26th!


----------



## tay_913

My Beta test was negative less than 1.2...still no AF so can't even start the next cycle. Very disapointed.....


----------



## mummyconfused

:( :hug: tay


----------



## rooster100

Stargazer I didn't say but af hit So bad on tues :( I'm seeing a fs soon and I'm having a lap in either August or September. We are now on cycle 14 and I'm starting to loss hope :( x


----------



## Mrs. T

Oopsie_Daisy said:


> *Nessha* and *AimiB* CONGTATULATIONS!!!!! Such an exciting day for your ladies!!! :hugs:




mbh said:


> :bfp: faint but it's still there!!! 3 days spotting!!!


Congratulations on your :bfp:!

I've spotted too! Once at 14dpiui (the day my beta was confirmed) and it was light brown. Then once yesterday at 20dpiui. I had a coughing fit yesterday and like an hour or so later had pink spotting. When I put in my suppository, the end of the applicator had a bit of red on it and within an hour after that, I wiped and there was a brown strechy mucous. All very small amounts, but very scary!!! Sorry if it's TMI.


----------



## Scarlet369

cd 30, still no af, still bfn this morning... losing hope that Im not just a few days late


----------



## lovecats

Hi!Just to let you all know AF showed 3 days ago and am nearly into cycle day 4 so no march baby for me....:cry:.I'm hoping April will be my lucky month although not feeling very hopeful today.This ttc is harder than i thought it would be and I feel for couples who have been trying for a long time,I have only been ttc for 4 months (beginning 5th now) and is emotionally and mentally draining!!!!Anyway for the remainder testing this month I wish you all the luck in the world and for the ones that weren't so lucky and going into July i'll see you all in my two week wait!


----------



## stargazer01

tay_913 said:


> My Beta test was negative less than 1.2...still no AF so can't even start the next cycle. Very disapointed.....

:hugs: So sorry, I hope af comes soon, just so you can move on and work on ttc again.



rooster100 said:


> Stargazer I didn't say but af hit So bad on tues :( I'm seeing a fs soon and I'm having a lap in either August or September. We are now on cycle 14 and I'm starting to loss hope :( x

rooster, I'm so sorry. I hope you get answers at the fs. With my first child it took about 2 years to conceive (it was so heartbreaking). Do you use a fertility monitor, or opk's?



Scarlet369 said:


> cd 30, still no af, still bfn this morning... losing hope that Im not just a few days late

Maybe you implanted late. Some don't show bfp until a few weeks after af is due. There is still hope for you! :)



lovecats said:


> Hi!Just to let you all know AF showed 3 days ago and am nearly into cycle day 4 so no march baby for me....:cry:.I'm hoping April will be my lucky month although not feeling very hopeful today.This ttc is harder than i thought it would be and I feel for couples who have been trying for a long time,I have only been ttc for 4 months (beginning 5th now) and is emotionally and mentally draining!!!!Anyway for the remainder testing this month I wish you all the luck in the world and for the ones that weren't so lucky and going into July i'll see you all in my two week wait!

Good Luck next month hun. :hugs: TTC is so stressful. Best wishes for your bfp next cycle.


----------



## vietmamsie

Due to travel and sleeping on a bus last night, i haven't taken my test yet! It's driving me crazy! 23DPO and still no AF. BFN on 15 and 20dpo. My temp is still a bit high. some gas the last two days, and some cramps still and lot of CM today. Will test tomorrow.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still getting bfn's im 11dpo today i guess wait and see!


----------



## yellow11

Still early days becy. Dont give up hope. Fxed for you Xx


----------



## samanthax

yellow! how are you? x


----------



## WhaleTail

AF was due thursday, and now I'll be 3 days late. I took one of the cheapie strips this morning and BFN. I wasn't expecting anything since this was our first month of really trying but I wish AF would hurry up and get here so we could try again.


----------



## Becyboo__x

yellow11 said:


> Still early days becy. Dont give up hope. Fxed for you Xx

Thankyou

I think i base my results on previous ones which i shouldn't
as every one can be different with 1st i didn't test till i was
8 weeks pregnant :dohh: .. and with 2nd i got 2-3 weeks at
9dpo and a faint on an ic same day.. :lol:

all i can do is wait and see i guess x


----------



## Scarlet369

well ladies, I think I am out, :cry: when I checked my cervix last night I had blood, so I figured I was getting af, no blood on tampon this morning but after taking it out I had blood when I wiped.... my temp is still above cover but It could just be because I played laser-tag last night for OHs birthday and didn't have much water so I may be dehydrated. Not going to say I started a new cycle until there is some regular flow, but I think I'll be moving onto July :cry:


----------



## yellow11

samanthax said:


> yellow! how are you? x

Hey Sam, I'm good. Been a hectic week. Link to my journal is on my Sig. It'll fill you in. :) how are you.


----------



## vietmamsie

Negative on my test. CD49 and some crazy CM the last two days. I don't know what to think.


----------



## tay_913

Hope everyone is doing well.

I had a doctors appointment on Friday. AF still hasn't shown up so the doctor suggested that I give it a week and call on Wednesday if AF hasn't shown and she would have me come in for another Beta test. She said it may be too early in the pregnancy for my levels to be enough. I think she's full of it because if I were pregnant I'd have high enough levels by now. If my test is negative she'll start me on progesterone to start AF and we can move on.

If I do get AF she's going to do bloodwork on CD3 and CD21 to check levels. I keep asking her to check my tubes, but she said it's a progression and we'll get to that.

On a good note- DH's SA is up to normal now :happydance:

I hate being in limbo and I hate having false hope.


----------



## waterlily13

tay_913 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I had a doctors appointment on Friday. AF still hasn't shown up so the doctor suggested that I give it a week and call on Wednesday if AF hasn't shown and she would have me come in for another Beta test. She said it may be too early in the pregnancy for my levels to be enough. I think she's full of it because if I were pregnant I'd have high enough levels by now. If my test is negative she'll start me on progesterone to start AF and we can move on.
> 
> If I do get AF she's going to do bloodwork on CD3 and CD21 to check levels. I keep asking her to check my tubes, but she said it's a progression and we'll get to that.
> 
> On a good note- DH's SA is up to normal now :happydance:
> 
> I hate being in limbo and I hate having false hope.

According to your chart, I think, you may have ovulated on CD 32.


----------



## Scarlet369

So sick of this up and down ride with short cycles and then long cycles with barely more then spotting....


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Just checked cm/cp before I tested, and looks like :witch: is coming!!
So I'll see some of you in July thread but I hope most of you won't need to be there coz of your :bfp:
Good luck sweeties

Baby:dust:
XxxxxXxxxxX


----------



## vava2

Guys I am back after a hiatus of almost 20 days. I have good news. I am pregnant. Had my BFP on 10 DPO on 14/6/12. A very faint line then. So took a clear blue and showed 1-2 wks pregnant. Since then I have been checking everyday till 20/6/12 when AF was due and line has become darker. Repeated the clear blue on 20/6/12 and showed 2-3 weeks pregnant. I have been waiting for this for 7 years, even though have been trying for only 4 months as hubby wasn't ready. Hope it stays........


----------



## Hopingttc

I didn't temp consistently this month but I'm still pretty sure I got my pre af temp drop this morning :( I think she'll probably show this afternoon or tomorrow am. Well good luck to all those still waiting! Sending lost if baby dust to you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kel21

tay_913 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I had a doctors appointment on Friday. AF still hasn't shown up so the doctor suggested that I give it a week and call on Wednesday if AF hasn't shown and she would have me come in for another Beta test. She said it may be too early in the pregnancy for my levels to be enough. I think she's full of it because if I were pregnant I'd have high enough levels by now. If my test is negative she'll start me on progesterone to start AF and we can move on.
> 
> If I do get AF she's going to do bloodwork on CD3 and CD21 to check levels. I keep asking her to check my tubes, but she said it's a progression and we'll get to that.
> 
> On a good note- DH's SA is up to normal now :happydance:
> 
> I hate being in limbo and I hate having false hope.




waterlily13 said:


> tay_913 said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> According to your chart, I think, you may have ovulated on CD 32.Click to expand...

I agree! 31 or 32! Good luck!

AFM- 8dpo, managed not to test today :happydance: (Don't ask about yesterday! :haha:)


----------



## Scarlet369

Well Ladies, I'm on to July as AF is in full flow now. I'lll be droppping in to see some more BFPs thats for sure!


----------



## tay_913

I agree! 31 or 32! Good luck!

AFM- 8dpo, managed not to test today :happydance: (Don't ask about yesterday! :haha:)[/QUOTE]

CD31/32 was when AF was due. According to my CBFM I ovulated on CD10/11. I just started temping on CD13 so it's off a little bit.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still nothing atm.. 12dpo usually my temp drops today or tomorrow
so i know usually AF will come but i haven't been temping this cycle
100% i did start of cycle and i am now my temp was 36.92 yesterday
and today 37.2 so its still high my lower temp from start was 36.4 around there
so aslong as it stays high tomorrow hopefully it should be good news!
still getting negatives i haven't tested today and im not going to till AF is late
i doubt .. getting lots of ewcm again which is not normal for me usually get creamy
or watery which shows signs of AF to me


----------



## stargazer01

*becyboo* - good luck! anything different is a good sign!

*Scarlet369* - sorry af came. :( :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations on your :bfp: *vava2 *

Best wishes to you!

:happydance:


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Vava2- def congrats on the :bfp: sooo pleased for you!!
Xxxxx


----------



## beeba

Hi again! AF was due a week ago however there are no signs of her whatsoever :( All I have is a bunch of :BFN: what is wrong with my cycle? :(


----------



## saveme

So AF is due today but she's so far a no show... Thought for sure she wouldve been here, well faint positive on blue dye test on 9dpo and BFN on FRER, so not testing again until officially late. So I'll be back for update on the 26th, here's hoping...


----------



## Hopingttc

Well the witch officially showed this morning so on to the July thread for me! Gl to everyone else


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sure i got a bfp this morning but i haven't a clue.. these
tests are the +\- clearblue and iv heard bad stuff about them
but these ones are new improved ones new design that shouldn't
give evaps like they used to but on my phone it shows a line and in
life there is too a faint one but its there.. and on laptop it barely shows
im guessing my HTC phone is just better quality as my friend also sees it
on her phone :shrug: so i duno right now..

i posted in pregnancy tests but not sure anyone will see what i can..
and its pale blue not an evap.. something defiantly there in life..
Af due tomorrow so i guess ill wait and see if she comes.. as i have no
more tests and don't have money till wednesday :(!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I'll have a nosey xxx


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I can defo see something, I'm on my iPhone so can see it until I zoom in haha!! 
When you can and if AF doesn't show up def get a FRER coz if a cb is pos a FRER should be undoubtably positive!! Good luck sweets
Xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you hun 
its defo a phone thing to see it i think i see it automaticly on my phone
but on laptop it looks negative :nope: iv had several evaps before and this
doesn't look like one! iv got a digi so i think im using that if im late iv got no
signs of AF i usually get bubble like feeling today but not got anything 
I pray she stays away now!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

I think it's because monitors can be grainy!! I soooo hope she stays away for you hunni and the:bfp: gets BIGGER!! 
CBs are less sensitive especially digis!! 
FXd for you sweetie
Xxxxx


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats vava and GL becy I hope its your BFP!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girlies!
So I took the isoflavones this cycle, day 3-7. Normally, without them, my temp is 36.5 but it was a bit higher, until today where it went back down to 36.5. I think I'm on CD11, maybe 12. I'm not sure if this is my pre ovulation drop, or my temps just regulating after the soy...any ideas? It seems a bit early to ovulate after being done the soy for only 4 days, no?
Hopefully O is still a bit away, since we are going way more relaxed approach this month, more or less when the mood strikes, and this week it hasn't been striking too too much


----------



## Scarlet369

soy can make you ovulate MUCH earlier and cause temps to be irregular.


----------



## echo

Hey, this thread has EXPLODED with :bfp: since I last checked! Congrats!


----------



## baby_maybe

Af was due this morning and nothing so I did a frer and bfn. Think I'm having a whack cycle, hopefully af will show soon so we can get on to July ttc :)


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats to the new bfps... still rooting for all the ladies waiting to test!!!


----------



## FlowerPower11

Massive congrats to all the recent BFP's, so lovely to see and helps the rest of us to keep going!!
Well, today was my testing day, but have decided to see if AF is late before i do, I'm so scared of seeing a BFN, so I'm gonna wait until shes late. Although cycles are usually pretty regular, every now and then I get a 33 day long one, 4 days longer than usual, so I am gonna wait til Friday... (well I will try) I don't think I'll have to though...I just don't know how I feel, but no symptoms at all if I'm honest, not even sore bbs and by now they would have been killing me for a week. I feel like I've peed more than usual today but I'm probably just starting to symptom spot now. As you can probably tell I don't like to get my hopes up.
xxxxx Will keep you posted.
BTW - Gd luck tomorrow STARGAZER!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## RebeccaLO

Af came forme today. Bit gutted, but onto next cycle for me. Good luck guys!


----------



## kazine

I just caved and took another test... Even though I'd had a lot to drink and it isn't exactly first thing in the morning...

and...

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/kazine/TTC/2012-06-25220137.jpg

A very excited Kaz!!!! x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Your test looks exactly like mine i didn't know what to expect from these
mine looked faint i didn't know if to count mine as a bfp or not :shrug:

Congrats :cloud9:


----------



## kazine

If there's a line it means it's a :bfp:! Congrats ! :)

Kaz x


----------



## FutureBaby2

stargazer01 said:


> The June thread is here! Started nice and early for the ladies that have been visited by the witch early on. Good Luck this cycle! :)
> 
> *November 67 testers 11 BFPs
> December 73 testers 19 BFPs
> January 66 testers 14 BFPs
> February 90 testers 14 BFPs
> March 74 testers 25 BFPs
> April 104 testers 26 BFPs
> May 106 testers 25 BFPs
> *
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *1*
> :bfp: Vegan mum :bfp:
> kaychiro
> :bfp: TiggyRoo :bfp:
> :bfp: Cbass929 :bfp:
> 
> *2*
> :witch: Becyboo__x :hugs:
> :bfp: Anikonjo :bfp:
> Lola_0106
> :bfp: Seity :bfp:
> 
> *3*
> :bfp: Goldenpanther :cake: :bfp:
> :bfp: CherylC3 :bfp:
> :witch: mrsn :hugs:
> LVnMommy
> :bfp: Canisa :bfp:
> SookiesNique
> Jesseleigh88
> 
> *4*
> :witch: gemmy :hugs:
> MrsChaffin
> :witch: Heather11 :hugs:
> :witch: danielle1984 :hugs:
> :bfp: DragonflyWing :bfp:
> 
> *5*
> kt_bee
> :witch: isela :hugs:
> :witch: Moorebetter :hugs:
> :witch: sequeena :hugs:
> 
> *6*
> Dylis
> :bfp: littlemisscie :bfp:
> :bfp: JJay :bfp:
> :witch: RockNRollBaby :hugs:
> Hpe_1
> Shannon30
> jesseleigh88
> Ginyer
> :bfp: Cathgibbs :bfp:
> 
> *7*
> NandO1
> :witch: Medzi :hugs:
> bdunn12
> :witch: DiscoRia :hugs:
> 
> *8*
> EJPerkins
> :bfp: Remucar :bfp:
> :witch: Love.Out.Loud :hugs:
> Amyahsmommy
> 
> *9*
> :angel: Curlyq111 :angel:
> 
> *10*
> :witch: lorojovanos :hugs:
> :witch: Macmad :hugs:
> MrsAmk
> :witch: echo :hugs:
> 
> *11*
> :witch: happycloud :hugs:
> :bfp: yellow11 :bfp:
> ukgirl23
> 
> *12*
> :bfp: michellek1975 :bfp:
> 
> *13*
> :witch: Praying4alil1 :hugs:
> JudeHope
> kraftykoala
> :witch: SunflowerBub :hugs:
> mrswaffer
> 
> *14*
> :bfp: munchkinlove :bfp:
> Huskyluv
> Nicola27
> minted69
> :bfp: MD1223 :bfp:
> :bfp: mrsswaffer :bfp:
> :bfp: samibaldwin :bfp:
> :bfp: CoCooCaChoo :bfp:
> 
> *15*
> vietmamsie
> PocoHR
> :bfp: Mrs. T :bfp:
> :bfp: samanthax :bfp:
> inGodstime
> Calif
> 
> *16*
> :witch: 28329 :hugs:
> :witch: LeahMSta :cake: :hugs:
> :witch: Mattsgirl :hugs:
> tay_913
> :bfp: borntobemum :bfp:
> :witch: laayyla :hugs:
> onebumpplease
> DJMooMoo79
> 
> *17 - Father's Day! (U.S.)*
> divinebliss
> Stacey333
> :witch: rooster100 :hugs:
> Viridian Soul
> :witch: GalvanBaby :hugs:
> :bfp: MummyHunter :bfp:
> 
> *18*
> SugarPie07
> :witch: RAFwife :hugs:
> MarathonMama
> Mof2012
> MissHoneyP
> beeba
> 
> *19*
> immy11
> 
> *20*
> :witch: Scarlet369 :hugs:
> TashaJ
> 
> *21*
> norahbattie
> :bfp: aimiB :bfp:
> 
> *22*
> Wanna Bump
> RebeccaLO
> mrs.e.e
> 
> *23*
> ES89
> Oopsie_Daisy
> 
> *24*
> :bfp: nesSAH :bfp:
> :witch: lovecats :hugs:
> :bfp: vava2 :bfp:
> AngelXXOh
> 
> *25*
> :witch: meli1981 :hugs:
> alicatt
> XxFatMummaxX
> FlowerPower11
> Sunflowerbub
> Hopingttc
> saveme
> MaliksMom
> 
> *26*
> stargazer01
> Becyboo__x
> bamagurl
> kirsty_lamb
> Cbivens90
> kel21
> 
> *27*
> binksmommy
> 
> *28*
> charliekay
> danielle1984
> veronica s
> 
> *29*
> wantabump1
> mummyconfused
> 
> *30*
> gemmy
> babyseeker
> 
> *GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*
> 
> :dust::dust:​




please add me to the 19th june with a big fat BFP thanks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm out :(


----------



## mbh

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

:D

4 tests allll positive! YAY!!! SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!
Only took since August 2011!!


----------



## Mrs. T

mbh said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :D
> 
> 4 tests allll positive! YAY!!! SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Only took since August 2011!!

Yay for you!!!! I am so excited for you! Ahhh congratulations!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats to our new bfp's!!! So excited for you ladies. :)

becyboo - are you sure you're out?!


----------



## stargazer01

FlowerPower11 said:


> Massive congrats to all the recent BFP's, so lovely to see and helps the rest of us to keep going!!
> Well, today was my testing day, but have decided to see if AF is late before i do, I'm so scared of seeing a BFN, so I'm gonna wait until shes late. Although cycles are usually pretty regular, every now and then I get a 33 day long one, 4 days longer than usual, so I am gonna wait til Friday... (well I will try) I don't think I'll have to though...I just don't know how I feel, but no symptoms at all if I'm honest, not even sore bbs and by now they would have been killing me for a week. I feel like I've peed more than usual today but I'm probably just starting to symptom spot now. As you can probably tell I don't like to get my hopes up.
> xxxxx Will keep you posted.
> BTW - Gd luck tomorrow STARGAZER!!!:dust::dust:

Thank you FlowerPower! :)
I hope you get your bfp. I'm not sure if I will test tomorrow, now that I am thinking about it. AF is due for me on Friday or Saturday, and I had a bit of light brown spotting today, which scares me that the witch is on her way. I hate to see bfn's! Good luck to you too hun, I really hope your bfp is on it's way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## yellow11

Good luck stargazer, sounds like implantation to me :)
Fxd for you :) xxx


----------



## alicatt

I'm officially out.. :witch: arrived around lunch today. No I did not offer her 1/2 my sandwich! It is OK though, I am just happy she arrived so I can now focus on July.. 

Congrats to all the :bfp: s out there! WOW 31 is awesome and there are still 5 days left! Is that a record? Sure seems like it!!! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months to all of you :bfp: and to those of you that were not successful, let's try to have a little fun in July!!


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Huge congrats to all the new :bfp: and sorry for the AF flying in, kick her out and be positive for July!!!! 

I thought AF had shown on 24th brownish red stuff( dunno what it was) but that was it so here I am 26th with no AF and a :bfn: on a FRER!! :0( looks like its my time to be stuck in limbo!!!!
Good luck those left to test
Xxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Yes I am out I had blood around my cervix before I went to bed none came out this morning when had a wee but its dark stuff on tampon ... And I have bad pains so ill be out just sure I had my positive yesterday but oh well

Gl to everyone waiting to test :hugs:


----------



## Macmad

Wow, can't believe all the BFP's! Congrats to you all xx


----------



## kel21

Well bfn for me today. Had today as my testing day but still only 10dpo, so I'm holding out on the official bfn. Temps still up, if it stays up tomorrow ff will say I'm possibly triphasic. No cramps like I usually have at this point though. Don't know what to think! It's hard to hold out hope after 5 years though!


----------



## SunflowerBub

*Stargazer*, hm... 12 dpo and spotting? Um, sounds very promising to me!!!! FX'd for you!!!! :) I hear you on the emotional turmoil of BFNs... if you can wait until AF is due/late, then I guess you should. I will be doing that next month (in theory I believe this!). :blush:

*GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE TESTING!!!!!!* 4 days until the end of JUNE so make it a record-breaking month for BFPs!!! (until July, that is, mwahahahahaha!!!!)

To the *rest of you* that are now joining the July thread, it's all good.... we totally rock in there, and we will give June a run for their money with the 'ole bfp's! :)


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats to the new BFPS!!!! So happy for you all!


----------



## FlowerPower11

stargazer01 said:


> FlowerPower11 said:
> 
> 
> Massive congrats to all the recent BFP's, so lovely to see and helps the rest of us to keep going!!
> Well, today was my testing day, but have decided to see if AF is late before i do, I'm so scared of seeing a BFN, so I'm gonna wait until shes late. Although cycles are usually pretty regular, every now and then I get a 33 day long one, 4 days longer than usual, so I am gonna wait til Friday... (well I will try) I don't think I'll have to though...I just don't know how I feel, but no symptoms at all if I'm honest, not even sore bbs and by now they would have been killing me for a week. I feel like I've peed more than usual today but I'm probably just starting to symptom spot now. As you can probably tell I don't like to get my hopes up.
> xxxxx Will keep you posted.
> BTW - Gd luck tomorrow STARGAZER!!!:dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you FlowerPower! :)
> I hope you get your bfp. I'm not sure if I will test tomorrow, now that I am thinking about it. AF is due for me on Friday or Saturday, and I had a bit of light brown spotting today, which scares me that the witch is on her way. I hate to see bfn's! Good luck to you too hun, I really hope your bfp is on it's way!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awww thank you...well unfortunately it looks like AF showed about half an hour ago so am feeling pretty down right now but on the plus side, at least I didn't waste the one and only test I have in the house LOL! So am gonna hop on over to July testing now. I hope that was implant bleed you got and not AF showing early....loads and loads of babydust to you!!!! REALLY hope you get that BFP.xxx


----------



## vava2

mbh said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :D
> 
> 4 tests allll positive! YAY!!! SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Only took since August 2011!!

Yipee!!!Congrats...Happy for you..........


----------



## stargazer01

Thanks ladies. :) I don't know what to think, I had a bit more of it today and it's enough to have to wear a liner. (Brownish-dark red) I do sometimes get dark brown before af appears. :shrug: 
If it is the witch, I'm ready to begin a new cycle and hopefully will be able to time things better. :thumbup: Sometimes dh's work schedule interferes with proper timing.


So sorry the witch got you *FlowerPower*. :( :hugs:


----------



## mbh

stargazer01 said:


> Thanks ladies. :) I don't know what to think, I had a bit more of it today and it's enough to have to wear a liner. (Brownish-dark red) I do sometimes get dark brown before af appears. :shrug:
> If it is the witch, I'm ready to begin a new cycle and hopefully will be able to time things better. :thumbup: Sometimes dh's work schedule interferes with proper timing.
> 
> 
> So sorry the witch got you *FlowerPower*. :( :hugs:

Sounds to me like it could be it! I had brown spotting for 5 days! found out on day 3 of the spotting :) negative up until then and even that day was faint but it was there.. I spotted 9dpo so around 11dpo i got my first positive.. and im guessing with the numbers based on CM. my cycles are wonky.


----------



## tay_913

AF still hasn't show up...it'll be 2 weeks late tomorrow. Doctor wants me to repeat the blood test and if it is negative(which I'm guessing it will be) she'll start me on progesterone to get my period jump-started so we can move on to July.

Praying for a :bfp: though, after 2 years I'm ready!


----------



## SunflowerBub

tay_913 said:


> AF still hasn't show up...it'll be 2 weeks late tomorrow. Doctor wants me to repeat the blood test and if it is negative(which I'm guessing it will be) she'll start me on progesterone to get my period jump-started so we can move on to July.
> 
> Praying for a :bfp: though, after 2 years I'm ready!

FX'd for you!!!!!!! Hope this is it for you, finally!!!!! :)


----------



## saveme

So posted here awhile ago and earlier today the:witch::witch: arrived a day late but when my temp plummeted I knew it. Plus took hpt on 9,10,and 12dpo:bfn::bfn::bfn: so I had a feeling it was over. But I'm not upset at all I thought I wouldve but for some reason, I just know it's not my time and soon enough I will have my little bean GODWILLING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; but CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THEIR BFP'S and to you girls that are still waiting GL and lots of:dust::dust:

And to you gals that got that BFN hang in there and stay positive and keep believing:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SunflowerBub

saveme said:


> So posted here awhile ago and earlier today the:witch::witch: arrived a day late but when my temp plummeted I knew it. Plus took hpt on 9,10,and 12dpo:bfn::bfn::bfn: so I had a feeling it was over. But I'm not upset at all I thought I wouldve but for some reason, I just know it's not my time and soon enough I will have my little bean GODWILLING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; but CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THEIR BFP'S and to you girls that are still waiting GL and lots of:dust::dust:
> 
> And to you gals that got that BFN hang in there and stay positive and keep believing:hugs::hugs:

Your wonderful positive outlook is fantastic, especially on these threads!!! The women here need to read more posts from people like you! I know it sucks getting that af/bfn, but you are right... one day it will happen and it will be oh so worth it!!! Good luck next month, and I will see you in the July thread!!!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## baby_maybe

I'm not sure if i posted here the other day or not, I forget!! Anyway took a frer on friday and bfn and then took one on monday when af was due and another bfn. Still no af, haven't bothered testing again as I'm sure that af must be on the way sooner or later. Either way i'm in limbo until she arrives :grr:

I'm starting to think that maybe my ov was later than I thought and that I've completely missed the egg altogether. I thought ov was going to be around cd14-16 like previous cycles, but last week I had a few days of ewcm and I'm wondering If maybe I didn't ov earlier in the month like I figured i would have and it was last week instead. Ugh I don't know probably clutching at straws a bit here!! :haha:


----------



## saveme

SunflowerBub said:


> saveme said:
> 
> 
> So posted here awhile ago and earlier today the:witch::witch: arrived a day late but when my temp plummeted I knew it. Plus took hpt on 9,10,and 12dpo:bfn::bfn::bfn: so I had a feeling it was over. But I'm not upset at all I thought I wouldve but for some reason, I just know it's not my time and soon enough I will have my little bean GODWILLING[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; but CONGRATS TO ALL WITH THEIR BFP'S and to you girls that are still waiting GL and lots of:dust::dust:
> 
> And to you gals that got that BFN hang in there and stay positive and keep believing:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Your wonderful positive outlook is fantastic, especially on these threads!!! The women here need to read more posts from people like you! I know it sucks getting that af/bfn, but you are right... one day it will happen and it will be oh so worth it!!! Good luck next month, and I will see you in the July thread!!!! :) :thumbup:Click to expand...






Thanks sunflower There's no need to be down about it just have to keep FAITH:thumbup: I hope you get your little bean soon and LOTS of:dust::dust:


----------



## tay_913

AF arrived for me this morning...onto more testing and a BFP in July!


----------



## stargazer01

So sorry af came ladies. :( Come join in on July testing! Link in my siggy.
*Saveme
tay_913*

Unfortunately af came to visit me today also. I don't think I will be able to join in on July testing with you lovely ladies. My dh will be away for my fertile time the way it looks at the moment. I will still come and list a testing day, but it doesn't look very hopeful for me for July. 
August may be the month for me. :thumbup:


----------



## beeba

AF got me! I'm out and on to the next cycle!!


----------



## bamagurl

Sorry to the ladies that :witch: got! Fingers crossed for July :bfp:!


----------



## sequeena

Sorry the witch got you ladies :(


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry stargazer and the other ladies that got af :hugs:

AFM - still no sign of af, no idea now what dpo I am, if I even ov'd at all yet :shrug: who knows?!?! I might test again in the morning just to check :haha:, but I think af might be around the corner. If she isn't and I get another bfn I'd like to know what's going on with my body! I'm still pondering the idea of ov being last week around the 20th/21st rather than the 11/12th that I had assumed it would be. It would explain why af still hasn't arrived yet and why I've had bfn's p till now. Although I guess it could still be a wack cycle. Ah well more waiting for me!! lol


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

AF for me today too!! Spotting from other day stopped but :witch: landed full force today!! Onto July and gonna start temping and ff!! 
Xxx


----------



## baby_maybe

Sorry hun :hugs: Good luck for July, I'll probably see you there! xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Sorry for interrupting but I just wanted to say Congrats toeveryone with bfp! I am currently 9doing I think as was wondering if anyone had any advice about my BBT chart I feel like I'm out already any thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/friend/3dab45


----------



## mommasboys2

Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dab45



The right website for chart sorry.


----------



## mummyconfused

So thought I was out - 10poa and BFN I'm now 12dpo and I've got a sore throat, stuffy nose, lots of cramps since 6dpo and this throbbing pain in my V. I'm CM went clear and that's why I thought I was def out, but checked this AM and it's creamy. Could I still be in on a limb?


I will test tomorrow

AF due in 3 days


----------



## Scarlet369

Sry for everyone who got Af! I hate that witch, but hopefully July will be just as lucky as June


----------



## kel21

11 dpo, chart went triphasic (hope that sticks) and bfn this morning. :( Fxd I get my bfp tomorrow and that my temps stay up! 

Sorry for those who af came! And congrats on the bfp's!!!!!!


----------



## Oopsie_Daisy

Congrats to all the BFPs!!! That's so awesome!
I tested on th 22nd and 23rd at 11 and 12 dpo with FRER and got negatives. I was expecting AF on the 25th and I am going on 3 days late from that on CD37. The longest cycle I have had is a 35 day cycle so I'm not sure exactly what's goin on. I haven't had any spotting or cramping and the nausea I had had gone away for about 5 days. It came back today with a vengeance. So, I am just going to wait a few more days for AF and if she doesn't come, test again and if it's negative I'm gonna call my OBGYN and see where to go from there!


----------



## baby_maybe

Oopsie_Daisy said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs!!! That's so awesome!
> I tested on th 22nd and 23rd at 11 and 12 dpo with FRER and got negatives. I was expecting AF on the 25th and I am going on 3 days late from that on CD37. The longest cycle I have had is a 35 day cycle so I'm not sure exactly what's goin on. I haven't had any spotting or cramping and the nausea I had had gone away for about 5 days. It came back today with a vengeance. So, I am just going to wait a few more days for AF and if she doesn't come, test again and if it's negative I'm gonna call my OBGYN and see where to go from there!

Same here, af was due the 25th and had negative frers on 22nd and the 25th. Now on CD32 and still no sign of af or any other symptoms :shrug: FX for bfp's for us :)


----------



## wantabump1

:bfp::bfp: on the digital test this morning


----------



## baby_maybe

Congrats wantabump1, h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## mummyconfused

BFN 13dpo. Guess I'm def out :(


----------



## SunflowerBub

mommasboys2 said:


> Sorry for interrupting but I just wanted to say Congrats toeveryone with bfp! I am currently 9doing I think as was wondering if anyone had any advice about my BBT chart I feel like I'm out already any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/friend/3dab45

Your chart looks great! Think CD15 seems right for o date. Not sure when you BD but I think you are in with a great chance!! The dip below CL on CD8 is VERY promising!!!! :)GL!!!!!

*Wantabump1*, CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## veronica s

I'm out....the :witch: is coming. On to the July thread.......


----------



## kel21

Congrats on the bfp and sorry about the witch ladies!

Afm- 12dpo, another bfn. Af due on the 30th.


----------



## Scarlet369

congrats wantabump! H&H9mos to you!


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats on your bfp!!!

* wantabump1 *

:happydance:


----------



## vava2

wantabump1 said:


> :bfp::bfp: on the digital test this morning

Congrats!!!Happy and healthy 9 months for you.........


----------



## cbivens90

im out ! :( the witch got me last night ... I broke down emotionally too. After a year and a half of trying, I'm getting down in the dumps. Oh well ! On to July !


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies-
Hubs and I were back in the jungle for the last few days, where I got AF. I am so disappointed. I really thought this past cycle was "The Cycle." I let myself get too excited. TTC is the hardest thing I have ever been thought. I'm so emotionally exhausted.


----------



## nesSAH

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s

Sorry to those :af: got...hoping July will bring your bfps :hugs:


----------



## jesseleigh88

Well, I'm baaaack!! :)

I think I may have O'd early this month, cd 16, but it's possible I o'd cd 20 :/. So, I could be 5 or 9 dpo...I am itching to test already!!

eta~I guess I'll post in the July thread for my test date since I probably won't think about it til between the first and fifth..


----------



## gemmy

You can put a witch next to me tomorrow, i wont be testing as she is here... :( 

Gl. Those still in!


----------



## 28329

No stargazer, don't do it. 
Gemmy, IT'S NOT FULL FLOW hunnie. Please wait it out :hugs:


----------



## baby_maybe

I think I'll move over to the July thread now. Cd33 now and still no sign of af even though I'm convinced she's just around the corner. Just a recap: I tested last Friday (a week ago) and then again on Monday at what was supposed to be the day af was due, both bfn. After thinking back I realised (I don't chart so could be completely wrong!) that I had a few ov signs around cd24 instead of cd16 ish. So I have made my af due date the 3rd July and therefore won't test again until Monday the 2nd.

Good luck to anybody due to test tomorrow :dust:


----------



## yellow11

Your not out yet gemmy! Don't give up!


----------



## gemmy

Well I didn't test as temp dropped low but I certainly won't be a june bfp. Add me to july 2nd when i should well and truely know :)


----------



## kel21

bfn for me today too. 14dpo, but temp went up, so while I am probably out, I know I'm not till the witch gets me!


----------



## gemmy

kel21 said:


> bfn for me today too. 14dpo, but temp went up, so while I am probably out, I know I'm not till the witch gets me!

wish my chart looked like yours !!!! good luck, this could be it for you :)


----------



## kel21

I really really hope so! But all bfn's! Make's it hard to hold out hope! Currently looking at charts on ff with neg on 14 and pos on 15dpo just to keep some hope! LOL Pathetic! Gl to you too! Hope your temps go back up with a bfp! :)


----------



## gemmy

kel21 said:


> I really really hope so! But all bfn's! Make's it hard to hold out hope! Currently looking at charts on ff with neg on 14 and pos on 15dpo just to keep some hope! LOL Pathetic! Gl to you too! Hope your temps go back up with a bfp! :)

lol not pathetic - i've been there too, looking up pregnancy charts similar to mine when I've still had hope! What tests have you used? Thanks that would be amazing if it happened!


----------



## kel21

Sadly I can't blame my bfn's on my tests. They are frer's! lol


----------



## gemmy

still hope - fx for you!!


----------



## kel21

Thanks!


----------



## yellow11

Kel..... Did you get your bfp? :looking at ticker:


----------



## kel21

I did get a very very faint bfp last night!!!!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Congratulations on your bfp
:bfp: kel21 :bfp: 
I added you as a July bfp, is that ok, or would you like me to switch you over to here as a June bfp? I will do whatever you prefer. :)


----------



## stargazer01

Good Luck Gemmy!!! I hope this is it for you!!! :)


----------



## yellow11

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## gemmy

Congrats kel !!!!

Thanks stargazer ! X


----------



## Mrs. T

Sad to report I miscarried at 7 weeks.


----------



## XxFatMummaxX

Oh hunni im so sorry!! (((HUGS))) :0(
Xxxxx


----------



## kel21

So sorry!


----------



## Scarlet369

SO sorry to hear the bad news


----------



## stargazer01

Mrs. T said:


> Sad to report I miscarried at 7 weeks.

Oh no! I'm so so sorry!!!


----------



## doggylover

Mrs t so so sorry to hear about your mc :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

